# Downton Abbey



## flwrgirl

Can't find a thread on this show. I wonder if it's because no one saw the first season or because people didn't like it. I really enjoy it and discovered it through Netflix. I will be watching season 2 in January. Any one watch the first season?


----------



## chantal1922

I watched season 1 on Netflix in one day! Can't wait for season 2 to air.


----------



## Ladybug09

I could have sworn I had a thread on this already, but guess not. Yep, me too. I can't wait until the premiere of the new episodes.

If you go to the Wiki, I assume on the British version, they had more episodes.

I love PBS, BBC, Masterpiece Theater, I believe they do quality shows.

I just wish there were more episodes per season. If Bravo produced stuff like this, I would watch them all the time.


----------



## peace43

I saw it also on Netflix. I enjoyed it. Didn't realize that 2nd season was in Jan 2012. Good to know!!


----------



## LADC_chick

I caught it earlier this year after it had already aired. So, I watched all the episodes on the PBS site, and I really liked it. Typically, I'm not big on British "class warfare" movies or television (though I kind of liked Gosford Park), but I really did enjoy Downton Abbey! 

I admit not understanding much about the intricacies of lineage and how it's determined that titles/power get passed on or remain in a family, but the acting in this show is top notch (so I've decided not to worry about the minutiae of Why Matthew?, for example). So: The Dowager Countess is funny! And I'm really not a fan of Edith; her issues with Mary seem to stem from a lot of envy on her part.


----------



## brigadeiro

I LOVED it, but missed the last 2 episodes (doh) ! Wonder where I could 'find' them :shame:


----------



## LADC_chick

brigadeiro said:


> I LOVED it, but missed the last 2 episodes (doh) ! Wonder where I could 'find' them :shame:


PBS says that they'll rerun season one on December 18. But others have also said that it's on Netflix (which I've just added to my queue), and you can watch it as Instant Play, which is even better.

I just need to finish my rewatch of Mad Men then I can dive back into Downton Abbey...hopefully all before January arrives.


----------



## flwrgirl

They have the first season reruns on PBS already. You can also watch it on Netflix. I love PBS. I wish they would show more shows like this. I remember when The Forsyte Saga was on. I made sure not to miss an episode. I would watch that again if they aired it.


----------



## Ladybug09

brigadeiro said:


> I LOVED it, but missed the last 2 episodes (doh) ! Wonder where I could 'find' them :shame:


 
search Pbs.org for a local station or Masterpiece Theatre website. They have been reairing them. or some streaming websites.


----------



## Ladybug09

So, it's started over in Britain. Thank goodness PBS doesn't have commercials (not real ones)



> It was an irritation which would have been entirely alien to the wartime inhabitants of Downton Abbey.
> Many 21st-century viewers, however, said the much-anticipated return of ITV1&#8217;s flagship period drama was ruined by the colossal number of advert breaks.
> 
> They were left furious after the commercial broadcaster crammed a quarter of the programme&#8217;s 90-minute slot with advertising and cross-promotion.
> 
> Prize-winners: Cast members Elizabeth McGovern, Joanne Froggatt and Michelle Dockery at the Emmys on Sunday
> ITV had promised audiences &#8216;bumper&#8217; extended episodes of the Sunday night show, which stars Dame Maggie Smith and Hugh Bonneville and added to its list of awards this weekend by winning four Emmys, including best mini-series.
> But in the first programme alone there were 23 minutes of promotion with only 67 minutes of the drama &#8211; that&#8217;s one minute of adverts for every three of Downton Abbey.
> 
> More...Best of British! Downton Abbey's ladies celebrate as its popularity across the ocean is cemented with a big win at the Emmys
> Emmy Awards 2011: Lea Michele joins the red hot ladies in the night's bold colour of choice
> The Downton Abbey effect: Boom in period-inspired holidays as Britons look to recreate Downton lifestyle
> 
> Media regulator Ofcom said there was also a complaint about the suitability of the advertising, with sponsor Aviva promoting life insurance while Downton depicted scenes of soldiers dying in the First World War trenches.
> ITV had effectively sidestepped strict rules limiting advertising to 12 minutes an hour by including &#8216;sponsorship&#8217; and promotion of other shows in each break. These cross-promotions are not included in the official tally.
> There were also several minutes of adverts and promotion before and after the show. It is estimated a 30-second advertising slot during the show would have been sold for as much as £100,000.
> A peak of nine million watched Downton return for its second series &#8211; almost double the audience for BBC1&#8217;s rival drama Spooks.
> 
> But ITV&#8217;s victory was bittersweet as viewers took to internet messageboards to complain about the level of advertising.
> 
> The channel admitted yesterday it had also received complaints directly and Ofcom said it had received one formal complaint about the level of advertising.
> 
> One viewer said online: &#8216;Loved the first programme but I was angry at all the flaming adverts which told their own story.&#8217;
> 
> Another said: &#8216;I was just getting into it and another break. That shouldn&#8217;t be allowed.&#8217;
> 
> ITV can show an average of eight minutes of advertising per hour from 6pm to 11pm. The channel is allowed a maximum of 12 minutes per clock hour during that period, but must still hit the average.
> On Sunday there were five &#8216;centre-breaks&#8217; between the beginning and end of Downton. These lasted a maximum of four minutes and ten seconds and featured up to ten adverts for companies such as John Lewis, Tesco, Ford, Boots, Waitrose and Talk Talk.
> On top of that ITV added promotions for its own shows, including Doc Martin and DCI Banks.
> ITV said: &#8216;We followed the same pattern as other 90-minute dramas. We are a commercial broadcaster.&#8217;
> 
> Viewers also accused Downton Abbey, written by Julian Fellowes, of historical inaccuracy after a character used the phrase &#8216;As if&#8217;. They claimed the phrase used by Mrs Bates was &#8216;jarring&#8217;.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...te-commercials-3-programme.html#ixzz1YWkGKg2I


----------



## leilani01

Season 2 begins airing tonight!


----------



## LADC_chick

Can't wait! I'm watching season one on Netflix now.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I'm DYING in anticipation for tonight.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE this show.  and I know I could have watched season 2 earlier via the internet but I really wanted to wait and get the full television experience.


----------



## LADC_chick

Same here. I was so tempted to find streaming episodes, but I had to smack my hand. Also, I just realized that the actor who played the Duke in the first episode is the same actor who plays Owen Sleater on _Boardwalk Empire_! Nice dimples, that one.


----------



## chantal1922

The theme song has been stuck in my head all week!


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks for the reminder. I've been avoiding the spoilers on UK Daily mail too!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

FYI, you can buy the season 2 blu-ray from amazon.co.uk, and watch it all without waiting. :ninja: You may need a region free blu-ray.


----------



## mundodabolsa

aww I had forgotten how much I love mr. bates and ana together 


the best line of the night was: "edith, you're a lady, not toad of toad hall!" 


I feel spoiled for getting two hours worth tonight.


----------



## LADC_chick

What did Bates' wife say to make him leave? I went to raid the refrigerator (these British shows don't seem to believe in commercial breaks ), and when I came back he was mad as hell at the woman, but I couldn't figure out why. Then Lord Crawley was mad when Bates spoke to him about leaving, and I still didn't understand why.


----------



## mundodabolsa

LADC_chick said:


> What did Bates' wife say to make him leave? I went to raid the refrigerator (these British shows don't seem to believe in commercial breaks ), and when I came back he was mad as hell at the woman, but I couldn't figure out why. Then Lord Crawley was mad when Bates spoke to him about leaving, and I still didn't understand why.



lady, don't you have a dvr with a pause button??  it's 2012!! 

ok, let me see if I can remember this correctly... I'll put this in spoiler tags in case people haven't watched yet. 



Spoiler



bates' wife learned of the rumor about the diplomat dying in Mary's bed and her maid helping to disguise it (or however that story happened, they moved his body, right?...). bates' wife basically blackmailed him, that if he didn't leave with her she would reveal the story (I forgot to whom she said but she did say).  so he had to go, both to protect the whole family's honor and ana's. 

lord crawley wasn't told by Bates why he was leaving, hence him being super mad. if I remember correctly from the first season, the lord doesn't even know the mary story, right? which is why Carson wouldn't give him the details when he was explaining that what Bates did was honorable?


----------



## Ladybug09

I thought Sybil would end up with the blind troop, but I guess not.


----------



## KatsBags

I just finished watching the first episode... how did I not know about this show!

I will probably watch season one tomorrow... luckily, I don't really have anything planned.

I think I have a crush on Mr. Bates


----------



## mundodabolsa

KatsBags said:


> I just finished watching the first episode... how did I not know about this show!
> 
> *I will probably watch season one tomorrow... luckily, I don't really have anything planned.*
> 
> I think I have a crush on Mr. Bates



that's how I fell in love. I watched season one in one fell swoop just about this time last year.  you won't be able to stop until you get to the last episode, I promise.


----------



## LADC_chick

mundodabolsa said:


> *lady, don't you have a dvr with a pause button??  it's 2012!! *
> 
> ok, let me see if I can remember this correctly... I'll put this in spoiler tags in case people haven't watched yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> bates' wife learned of the rumor about the diplomat dying in Mary's bed and her maid helping to disguise it (or however that story happened, they moved his body, right?...). bates' wife basically blackmailed him, that if he didn't leave with her she would reveal the story (I forgot to whom she said but she did say).  so he had to go, both to protect the whole family's honor and ana's.
> 
> lord crawley wasn't told by Bates why he was leaving, hence him being super mad. if I remember correctly from the first season, the lord doesn't even know the mary story, right? which is why Carson wouldn't give him the details when he was explaining that what Bates did was honorable?



Ha! You sound like my best friend whenever I say that I have to catch a show streaming on the Internet.

Thanks for the recap! That was a crucial part I missed, obviously. I re-watched season one yesterday, and it seems that Thomas was the one to help the ball rolling on that rumor. He wrote to a valet friend of his in London and told about the Turkish diplomat dying at the castle. Then he and O'Brien kind of forced the story out of Daisy after she had a spell in Mary's room (because she'd seen them removing the Turk from there). O'Brien told Edith (and we know how much Edith loves Mary), who first spoke with Daisy about the matter then who wrote to the Turkish ambassador about what Daisy had told her. 

I think the Countess is the only parent who knows the truth about what happened to the diplomat.

Thanks again!


----------



## Serina

Did anyone catch the christmas special? 

:santawave:

Love this show, and all shows that take place in the days when men were gentlemen and women wore pretty dresses all the time


----------



## golden's mom

I admit, I watched the Christmas special online, before watching season 2.  A bit like reading the last chapter...but I didn't want to invest the time if things weren't going to work out.  Love the show.  Still left lots for season 3.


----------



## leilani01

Glad to see some tPF fans of Downton Abbey - I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Ladybug09

where are you guys streaming this show?

FYI I don't do Netflix.


----------



## KatsBags

Ladybug09 said:


> where are you guys streaming this show?
> 
> FYI I don't do Netflix.



I'm watching it on the PBS website... http://www.pbs.org


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^Last I looked they just had clips. Thanks will have to check it out.

Interesting article about the outfits.



> Hand me Downton: How dresses in ITV hit have been recycled from other major films Gowns and accessories previously worn by stars including Uma Thurman, Emma Thompson and Catherine Zeta-Jones
> 'You can&#8217;t supply originals to everyone because it would make an already expensive programme simply unaffordable', says costumier Tim Angel
> By Sadie Whitelocks
> 
> Last updated at 4:56 PM on 9th January 2012
> 
> Comments (2) Share
> 
> Despite the second series boasting a  £12 million price tag, behind-the-scenes Downton Abbey has enforced some cost saving tactics.
> 
> Attentive viewers have spotted that ITV's flagship show has secretly been recycling hand-me-down costumes from old period dramas in a bid to cut costs.
> 
> Many of the sumptuous gowns and accessories worn by the programme's leading ladies have previously clothed the likes of Uma Thurman, Emma Thompson and Catherine Zeta-Jones in classic screenplays ranging from Howard's End to A Room With A View.
> 
> Spot the difference? Emma Thompson in 1992 film Howard's End, Catherine Zeta Jones in 2007 thriller Death Defying Acts and Lady Mary Crawley in Downton Abbey wear the same floral shirt
> 
> According to Katie Bugg, a designer who runs Recycledmoviecostumes.com this is common practice on expensive productions to ensure budgets don't overrun.
> She states: 'Recycled movie costumes are gowns that often appear in one production and then go on to be used in another.
> More...Kleenex for Kate as she sheds a tear at War Horse premiere (and director Steven Spielberg admits he cried too)
> Daring duchess, winner in the glamour stakes at War Horse premiere
> Who's who in the corset crew: How the stars behind TV's hit period dramas are connected through romance, fashion and Cambridge
> How the real life Downton heir plotted to kill his father
> 
> 'Many movies have very small costume budgets, which means that instead of making all of the costumes, the designer is forced to rent costumes from a costume house.
> 'Sometimes costumes are altered significantly to give it a new look, and sometimes the dress is used as it appeared for the first time.'
> 
> In one scene Michelle Dockery, who plays Lady Mary Crawley in the hit Edwardian drama, wears a floral blouse first seen on actress Emma Thompson in 1992 film Howard's End.
> 
> The same costume is also worn by Catherine Zeta Jones as Mary McGarvie in the supernatural romantic thriller Death Defying Acts.
> 
> In Downtown Abbey, Michelle Dockery (right) recycles a gown previously seen in Finding Neverland in 2004
> Dockery (right) wears an elaborate black choker worn by Monica Bellucci in the film Brotherhood Of The Wolf
> 
> It is not the only costume shared by Zeta Jones and Dockery.
> The Downton actress recycles a red dress worn by the Welsh Actress in the same 2007 film opposite Guy Pearce.
> 
> Continuing the trend, Dockery wears a fetching silky green dress with sheer arms, a frock that had previously been worn by Radha Mitchell when portraying the wife of Peter Pan author J. M. Barrie in Finding Neverland in 2004.
> 
> And on a separate occasion, she is seen in an elaborate black choker so distinctive that viewers remembered Monica Bellucci wearing the same accessory in the film Brotherhood Of The Wolf almost a decade ago.
> Tim Angel, whose costume firm Angels provided many of Downtown Abbey&#8217;s frocks, said: &#8216;I would say around two-thirds of the costumes you see in Downton are from stock and have been used before.
> 
> 'There is nothing wrong with that. You can&#8217;t supply originals to everyone because it would make an already expensive programme simply unaffordable.&#8217;
> Elizabeth McGovern, who plays Cora Crawley, adorns a similar outfit to Uma Thurman in The Golden Bowl
> Dame Maggie Smith as Violet, Dowager Countess of Grantham appears in a long-sleeved, teal silk dress (right) also worn by Thurman in the 2000 film, The Golden Bowl
> The frock worn by Laura Carmichael (right) was worn by Elaine Cassidy in the 2007 hit  A Room With A View
> 
> Dockery is not the only actress that has been caught out by eagle-eyed viewers.
> 
> Elizabeth McGovern, who plays Cora Crawley, adorns a very similar outfit to Uma Thurman's character in The Golden Bowl, although the gown appears to have been altered slightly by dressmakers.
> 
> Dame Maggie Smith as Violet, Dowager Countess of Grantham also appears in a long-sleeved, teal silk dress. as worn by Thurman in the same 2000 film.
> 
> And if viewers felt they were familiar with the ivory summer dress worn by Laura Carmichael as Lady Edith Crawley, archive pictures reveal why.
> 
> The dress had appeared three years earlier, in 2007, on Lucy Honeychurch, played by Elaine Cassidy, whose story was detailed in A Room with a View - a drama also shown on ITV.
> 
> Despite the cost cutting measure, some characters, such as Samantha Bond&#8217;s Lady Rosamund Painswick, were dressed entirely in outfits hired from outside.
> Recycledmoviecostumes.com, showcases many similar examples from other period dramas.
> 
> One brown dress has appeared in seven productions over the past 15 years, including Pride & Prejudice, Vanity Fair, Little Dorrit and The Secret Diaries Of Miss Anne Lister.
> 
> Meanwhile, a yellow ball gown created for the 1994 film The Madness Of King George has made six more appearances, one of them in a 2006 episode of Doctor Who.
> 
> Downton Abbey, which tells the story of a fictional estate in North Yorkshire, first aired in September 2010 and has since been nominated for four Golden Globe Awards.
> A third season will be broadcast in September this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...V-hit-recycled-major-films.html#ixzz1iz8FCOwD


----------



## mundodabolsa

LADC_chick said:


> Ha! You sound like my best friend whenever I say that I have to catch a show streaming on the Internet.
> 
> Thanks for the recap! That was a crucial part I missed, obviously. I re-watched season one yesterday, and it seems that Thomas was the one to help the ball rolling on that rumor. He wrote to a valet friend of his in London and told about the Turkish diplomat dying at the castle. Then he and O'Brien kind of forced the story out of Daisy after she had a spell in Mary's room (because she'd seen them removing the Turk from there). O'Brien told Edith (and we know how much Edith loves Mary), who first spoke with Daisy about the matter then who wrote to the Turkish ambassador about what Daisy had told her.
> 
> I think the Countess is the only parent who knows the truth about what happened to the diplomat.
> 
> Thanks again!



thank you for the clarification, I really should have re-watched season one again as well since the details are all a little fuzzy. 

can any of the UK ladies or someone who's already watched season 2 tell me how many episodes are in the season? I'm always afraid to look anything up and see spoilers...


----------



## Ladybug09

wikipedia the Show, it will list the episodes and titles.





mundodabolsa said:


> thank you for the clarification, I really should have re-watched season one again as well since the details are all a little fuzzy.
> 
> can any of the UK ladies or someone who's already watched season 2 tell me how many episodes are in the season? I'm always afraid to look anything up and see spoilers...


----------



## mundodabolsa

Ladybug09 said:


> wikipedia the Show, it will list the episodes and titles.



yes, I know, the point is I don't want to look at episode names and such. I was asking for someone who already knows (or doesn't care!) to do it for me.


----------



## LADC_chick

IMDb says that there are eight episodes plus a Christmas Special. I had to scroll really fast so as not to be tempted to read any episode descriptions.


----------



## mundodabolsa

LADC_chick said:


> IMDb says that there are eight episodes plus a Christmas Special.* I had to scroll really fast so as not to be tempted to read any episode descriptions.*



which is why I couldn't do it myself since I have zero willpower 

thank you!!


----------



## lindacris

I love this series and need to watch it off the tivo tonight


----------



## KatsBags

mundodabolsa said:


> that's how I fell in love. I watched season one in one fell swoop just about this time last year.  you won't be able to stop until you get to the last episode, I promise.



I watched all of season one one today... LOVE it!

So, tonight... I'll watch the Christmas episode and last night's season two premiere.

Some thoughts...

~I ADORE Anna & Mr. Bates! I almost cried when they were walking on the country road and what Anna said.
~O'Brien has a Mrs. Danvers quality.
~Thomas is horrible, horrible, horrible!
~Daisy gets on my nerves.
~I don't like Lady Mary, at all.
~I felt so bad for Mrs. Patmore (the cook) when Anna left her in the hospital... she was so scared.


----------



## chantal1922

I also don't like Mary! I am really interested in seeing what happens with  Anna and Mr Bates. I also want to see where this season takes Edith and Sybil.


----------



## golden's mom

KatsBags,  Season 2 comes before the Christmas special...Christmas special ties up some loose ends from Season 2...  Just a note if you are trying to watch them in sequence.


----------



## LADC_chick

How old is Daisy supposed to be? I guessed around 16 when the show first started (1912 when the Titanic sank), which would make her about 21 now? I don't know, but she really acts so young and naive.

Sybil is one of my favorite characters. I really liked the way she fought for Gwen to get that secretary position. And I do hope that she and Branson get together. Also, I love that she went into nursing.

Lastly, I could watch the Dowager Countess and Isobel go at it all day. They're great when they're sparring, but it's nice to see them when they team up, too.


----------



## KatsBags

golden's mom said:


> KatsBags,  Season 2 comes before the Christmas special...Christmas special ties up some loose ends from Season 2...  Just a note if you are trying to watch them in sequence.



Thanks for the info. I definitely want to watch in order.


----------



## KatsBags

LADC_chick said:


> How old is Daisy supposed to be? I guessed around 16 when the show first started (1912 when the Titanic sank), which would make her about 21 now? I don't know, but she really acts so young and naive.
> 
> Sybil is one of my favorite characters. I really liked the way she fought for Gwen to get that secretary position. And I do hope that she and Branson get together. Also, I love that she went into nursing.
> 
> Lastly, I could watch the Dowager Countess and Isobel go at it all day. They're great when they're sparring, but it's nice to see them when they team up, too.



I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Flip88

I have decided to give this show a try ..... It is all the hype in UK.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Flip88 said:


> I have decided to give this show a try ..... It is all the hype in UK.



start with the very first episode from season one and clear your day.


----------



## hipnycmom

I love this show!!! Season 2 is even better than Season 1 (already concluded in the UK) and absolutely loved the Christmas special.


----------



## golden's mom

My favorites are Mary and Matthew.  I just love this show.  The clothes, everything.


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmm



> u.s. Publishers rush out books about edwardian and wartime britain to cash in on american success of downton abbey
> by daniel bates
> 
> last updated at 5:45 pm on 12th january 2012
> 
> comments (0) share
> 
> it has already won the hearts of viewers in both britain and the u.s.
> 
> But now downton abbey is inspiring a resurgence in publishing in america with a wave of releases to cash in on the trend.
> 
> Dozens of 20th century novels about the british aristocracy are being promoted by new york-based publishers to capitalise on the tv series.
> The downton abbey effect: New york publishing houses are rushing out books on edwardian britain to cash in on interest in the hit tv show
> they are convinced that having devoured all of the episodes show so far, u.s. Viewers will turn to novels to get their downton fix.
> 
> More...the downton effect: Hit tv show pushes up prices of stately homes
> 
> books being rushed into print include memoirs from edwardian-era kitchen maids, historical dramas from world war i and even novels based on the sinking of the titanic.
> Cashing in: A fresh paperback version of ford madox ford's war novel parade's end has been released
> a fresh paperback version of ford madox ford's war novel parade's end has been released, and copies of the decline and fall of the british aristocracy by david cannadine have been flying off the shelves.
> Among the others proving popular are love in a cold climate by nancy mitford, a 1949 novel about the english upper class.
> 
> So acute is the interest that book store owners say they have seen nothing like it since the 1970s - when the downton precursor upstairs downstairs was released.
> Downton abbey has proved enormously popular in the u.s. Where the premiere of the second season last sunday drew 4.2million viewers on the pbs network.
> In response some cases book stores have held their own screenings for the latest downton episodes.
> 
> Publishers have also taken to twitter to promote what they see is a chance to boost sales in the january lull.
> Literary theme: Rose: My life in service to lady astor (left) from penguin usa and lady almina and the real downton abbey (right) has been published by crown
> 
> typical of the messages was one posted on the account for knopf which reads: 'love downton abbey?' may we suggest wade davis's into the silence - a book capturing the twilight of this elite'.
> 
> Reading list: Downton-inspired literature
> new paperback edition of parade's end by ford madox ford ($19, knopf doubleday)
> 
> the decline and fall of the british aristocracy by david cannadine ($27, knopf doubleday)
> love in a cold climate by nancy mitford ($14.95, knopf doubleday)
> lady almina and the real downton abbey: The lost legacy of highclere castle by the countess of carnarvon ($15.99, crown)
> 
> a bitter truth by charles todd ($24.99, harpercollins)
> 
> rose: My life in service to lady astor by rosina harrison ($15, penguin usa)
> 
> stephen morrison, the editor in chief and associate publisher of penguin books, said: 'we're just riding that downton abbey wave.
> 
> 'i think the story lends itself to great television but it is also the themes of great literary writing, with all the twists and turns in the characters.'
> 
> stan hynds, a book buyer for the northshire bookstore in manchester center, vermont, added: 'it's a great opportunity to build some sales.
> 
> 'we're trying to push books on the british aristocracy, the titanic and world war i as well.'
> 
> among the other novels which are being pushed to coincide with the series are lady almina and the real downton abbey: The lost legacy of highclere castle by the countess of carnarvon.
> 
> Another is a bitter truth by charles todd about world war i, and maid's memoir rose: My life in service to lady astor by rosina harrison.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ican-success-downton-abbey.html#ixzz1jgtttgll


----------



## Flip88

mundodabolsa said:


> start with the very first episode from season one and clear your day.



Thanks for the tip!  I can do that with box series ... literally I can watch 10 episode in a day!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Flip88 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I can do that with box series ... literally I can watch 10 episode in a day!



ha, I meant it less as a tip and more as a warning.  don't expect to do anything productive, you won't be able to stop once you start 

(although, I consider getting lost in a day's worth of downton abbey to be very productive and valuable day!)


----------



## V0N1B2

I saw the first two episodes at my boss' house just before Christmas and I was hooked.
So hooked that I got my mum onto it and we ended up watching the entire series (Seasons 1 & 2 and the Christmas Special) over a period of three days.  We were up until 3am on Christmas Night (Boxing Day morning) absolutely riveted to to the computer screen.  "One more, okay? and then we HAVE to go to bed" she kept saying.
I think it starts again in Britain in September, is that correct?  Does this mean PBS will have it after that date?
If anyone is interested, I noticed last night that iTunes has the entire season available to download for $14.99 (HD) and $9.99 for standard definition.
Totally worth it, I think.


----------



## tad863

So glad I saw this thread. I had forgotten that season 2 was starting this month. I just watched the first episode of the new season on PBS.com.  I watched the first season on dvd last summer. Love this show.


----------



## KristyDarling

Hubs and I watched season 1 on Netflix over two days, it was soooo good and addictive!  We just watched the first 2 eps of Season Two on AppleTV. I soooo love this show! Maggie Smith's character is my absolute favorite!!

Question: did the Christmas special air on Christmas of 2011, or does it happen at the end of season 2?  If it was 2011, then how do I get my hands on this episode??? I can't find it anywhere online!


----------



## golden's mom

^^You could find a stream of it online for a while, but they've all been removed before PBS started season 2.  It happens at the after the end of season 2, I had heard that it will be played here by PBS sometime in March, so my guess is that it will be available after it has been  aired.


----------



## gelbergirl

KristyDarling said:


> Hubs and I watched season 1 on Netflix over two days, it was soooo good and addictive!  We just watched the first 2 eps of Season Two on AppleTV. I soooo love this show! Maggie Smith's character is my absolute favorite!!
> 
> Question: did the Christmas special air on Christmas of 2011, or does it happen at the end of season 2?  If it was 2011, then how do I get my hands on this episode??? I can't find it anywhere online!



What is the Christmas special.  Was it a recap of everything that happened?

I just started watching season 1 and have some catching up to do.


----------



## KristyDarling

golden's mom said:


> ^^You could find a stream of it online for a while, but they've all been removed before PBS started season 2.  It happens at the after the end of season 2, I had heard that it will be played here by PBS sometime in March, so my guess is that it will be available after it has been  aired.



Thanks SO much! You've solved this mystery for me!


----------



## krisco

love this show it is our favorite to watch.  the opening music for the show is very nice.


----------



## leilani01

Is everyone ready for the next installment of Downton Abbey?


----------



## mundodabolsa

maggie smith's eyes and facial twitching deserve an award in themselves for tonight's episode. too good.


----------



## harleyNemma

I am completely addicted to Downton Abbey....so sublime.


----------



## coachariffic

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Hubs and I watched season 1 on Netflix over two days, it was soooo good and addictive!  We just watched the first 2 eps of Season Two on AppleTV. I soooo love this show! Maggie Smith's character is my absolute favorite!!
> 
> Question: did the Christmas special air on Christmas of 2011, or does it happen at the end of season 2?  If it was 2011, then how do I get my hands on this episode??? I can't find it anywhere online!



I couldn't wait so I watched season 2 and the Christmas special. I just aired this christmas so it's at the end of season 2. It's very good! PM me and I'll let you know how to find it online.


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm kind of annoyed with Mrs. Patmore. I understand that she feels horrible that she's lost her nephew, but to push Daisy into an engagement with William is going overboard.


----------



## kcf68

I love this show


----------



## mundodabolsa

such a majestic episode. 

I literally started clapping out loud at the tv when the dowager countess gave lord grantham that look when he joined in singing during mary's song.


----------



## bisbee

I'm spoiled!  I watched the whole first season on my iPad - now it's torture to have to wait a week until the next episode!


----------



## sbelle

bisbee said:


> I'm spoiled!  *I watched the whole first season on my **iPad *- now it's torture to have to wait a week until the next episode!



lol-- I did the same thing!  


I am so wanting Mary and Matthew to get together.  And Mr. Bates and Anna!


----------



## Ladybug09

bisbee said:


> I'm spoiled! I watched the whole first season on my iPad - now it's torture to have to wait a week until the next episode!


 Someone in the thread has a link to the full 2nd season. If you msg her, she will send it to you.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I'm sooooooooo addicted to Downton Abbey!!


----------



## gelbergirl

bisbee said:


> I'm spoiled!  I watched the whole first season on my iPad - now it's torture to have to wait a week until the next episode!



I've turned to watching the iPad episodes over and over again during the week.
I love it so much!


----------



## KatsBags

I've actually watched just the Mr. Bates & Anna scenes on YouTube several times


----------



## golden's mom

I am so tired of Mary and Matthew and all the angst!  Enough all ready!


----------



## KatsBags

golden's mom said:


> I am so tired of Mary and Matthew and all the angst!  Enough all ready!



Agree!

I don't like Mary and everything she does just annoys me.


----------



## golden's mom

Oh...I love Mary and Matthew!  I just want them to be happy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

loving every minute of this....


----------



## chantal1922

KatsBags said:


> Agree!
> 
> I don't like Mary and everything she does just annoys me.


Ditto. I am more interested in Anna and Mr. Bates.


----------



## mundodabolsa

it's fascinating to me how this show just continuously outdoes itself. the color palette of tonight's episode was just breathtaking, I felt like I could feel death in the air with them all. 

I broke down sobbing when matthew's mother showed up to see him. 

and I love lady mary, I feel like we're witnessing her transform into the lady of the house. 

and I just about died with branson's devotion toward sybil.  makes me feel like I was born in the wrong era. 

my favorite moment of all might have been when carson offered his arm to daisy though.  that was just priceless.


----------



## KatsBags

Without a doubt, this was the BEST episode to date!

Like you, I sobbed but during the scenes with William. 

The scene that broke me, though, was seeing Carson tear up at the wedding. He's so stoic and proper but he truly cares for those "downstairs".


----------



## mundodabolsa

KatsBags said:


> The scene that broke me, though, was seeing Carson tear up at the wedding. He's so stoic and proper but he truly cares for those "downstairs".



how about the dowager countess at the wedding?  "oh, I have a little cold." it's just too good!


----------



## KatsBags

mundodabolsa said:


> how about the dowager countess at the wedding?  "oh, I have a little cold." it's just too good!



^^ She's wonderful!

I'm sorry she didn't win the SAG award tonight.


----------



## Robicslady

Agreed!  Carson offering his arm was just beautiful!


----------



## chantal1922

Poor William! I loved when Anna and Mr Bates went to the church together. Maggie Smith was on point tonight. LOL when she said she had a cold at the wedding.


----------



## Ladybug09

Loved when the Dowager set the priest in his place.

this season is very heavy.


----------



## golden's mom

The actor who played the Vicar...must be really good, because I wanted to wring his neck!


----------



## mundodabolsa

from the nytimes: http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2...-shirley-maclaine-to-join-downton-abbey-cast/


> * Watch Out Dowager Countess, Shirley MacLaine to Join &#8216;Downton Abbey&#8217; Cast *
> By ROBIN POGREBIN
> 
> Attention All &#8220;Downton&#8221; Fans: Shirley MacLaine is joining the popular Masterpiece Classic series for its upcoming third season, ITV and Carnival films announced Monday.
> 
> The addition to &#8220;Downton Abbey,&#8221; first reported in the Hollywood Reporter, makes Ms. MacLaine the second American cast member on the British period drama. She is to play Martha Levinson, the American mother of Lady Grantham, played by Elizabeth McGovern, and joins the cast as they begin shooting the new season next month.
> 
> Gareth Neame, Carnival&#8217;s managing director, said the new character &#8220;will be a wonderful combatant for Maggie Smith&#8217;s Dowager Countess and we are excited at the prospect of Shirley MacLaine playing her.&#8221;
> 
> The third season is expected to premiere in the U.K. in September, followed by a U.S. premiere. For the current, second season, American ratings are up by nearly 30 percent, according to the Reporter.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm glad a 3rd season got the greenlight. Shirley MacLaine will be an interesting foil for the Dowager Countess.


----------



## Pursissima

I was able to see both seasons already, including the Christmas episode, its the best show coming from Britain recently.


----------



## Ladybug09

ohhh, wonder if she will be a commoner or an aristocrat.


----------



## chowlover2

New money rich I should think.


----------



## kcf68

Shirley Maclaine is a wealthy American whose daughter brought wealth to the Grantham estates.  Back in the Day, the English would marry wealthy American Heiress to secure their wealth and keep their titles and lands going...


----------



## golden's mom

^^ They were called Buccaneers.  Winston Churchill's mother was one.


----------



## KatsBags

golden's mom said:


> ^^ They were called Buccaneers.  Winston Churchill's mother was one.



I watched a cast Q & A on PBS.org and they mentioned that term. I knew about those heiresses but had never heard that term until watching that Q&A.


----------



## gelbergirl

kcf68 said:


> Shirley Maclaine is a wealthy American whose daughter brought wealth to the Grantham estates.  Back in the Day, the English would marry wealthy American Heiress to secure their wealth and keep their titles and lands going...



exactly.  The English men were land-rich, the American ladies cash-rich.
Looking forward to seeing these episodes with the American mother to Lady Grantham.  If I recall correctly the family comes from Cincinnati and made their money in dry-goods.


----------



## gelbergirl

well, the war is over.
only 2 more episodes this season.
what will become of Downton Abbey


----------



## nazaluke

I am so done with the Matthew/Mary thing. So frustrated...so Lavinia dying of the flu was Mary's fault??? I know Matthew is trying to do the honorable thing, but sheesh!! JI couldn't sleep last night, I was so mad.


----------



## KatsBags

I agree about Mary/Matthew... she just annoys me!

When Carson was taken ill, I was a little worried. And when Thomas brought him food, honestly, I was concerned that he may have poisoned it so he could take his place.

Lord Grantham really disappointed me. I thought he was above that sort of thing.

I'm so happy that Sybill stood her ground and went off with Branson. Although, I hope something brings them home because I like them together.

What was O'Brien asking Lady Grantham's forgiveness for?

And... Mr. Bates and Anna...


----------



## kcf68

I thought it was ackward seeing Mr bates and Anna getting it on!  HEE HEE


----------



## nazaluke

KatsBags said:


> I agree about Mary/Matthew... she just annoys me!
> 
> When Carson was taken ill, I was a little worried. And when Thomas brought him food, honestly, I was concerned that he may have poisoned it so he could take his place.
> 
> Lord Grantham really disappointed me. I thought he was above that sort of thing.
> 
> I'm so happy that Sybill stood her ground and went off with Branson. Although, I hope something brings them home because I like them together.
> 
> What was O'Brien asking Lady Grantham's forgiveness for?
> 
> And... Mr. Bates and Anna...


 
When she left the soap on the floor and Cora slipped and miscarried the baby.


----------



## KatsBags

nazaluke said:


> When she left the soap on the floor and Cora slipped and miscarried the baby.



Thank you!

I forgot about that.


----------



## coachariffic

I found these! 

SO CUTE!

http://chad-thomas.com/?p=553


----------



## baghag411

Yeah, I was mildly uncomfortable too!  I love these two together so I was kinda surprised by my response.



kcf68 said:


> I thought it was ackward seeing Mr bates and Anna getting it on!  HEE HEE


----------



## gelbergirl

The Dowager Countess really impresses me, the way she is going to try to show society that Branson is more than just a chauffeur.  That he is a political type with connections.
Such a fun show.


----------



## chantal1922

Now I am interested in seeing if and how they get rid of Sir Richard. I am not a fan of Mary but Sir. Richard is so slimy.


----------



## Robicslady

It looks like your wish might come true.....  He is slimy!  Ugh!


----------



## leilani01

Downton Abbey cast.  Some look quite different out of character.

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/abbey-340208-downton-fashion.html?pic=2


----------



## honu

Anyone see last night's Christmas episode?!!!  then 

I wonder what they're going to do with Shirley McLaine? She's Cora's mother, and apparently lives in NY and Rhode Island. I'm sure they'll feature one of the great houses there.


----------



## chowlover2

I took a tour of the homes in Rhode Island and they are TDF! In the bathrooms of The Breakers ( one of the Vanderbilt homes ) they had running regular water and salt water coming out of the taps. In Marble House, another Vanderbilt mansion, the daughter's bedroom was decorated in the English style. Dark woods, tapestries, etc. The idea was that they would marry the daughter off to an English Lord, and this way she would have grown up used to the furnishings in English castles and not feel out of place.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> I took a tour of the homes in Rhode Island and they are TDF! In the bathrooms of The Breakers ( one of the Vanderbilt homes ) they had running regular water and salt water coming out of the taps. In Marble House, another Vanderbilt mansion, the daughter's bedroom was decorated in the English style. Dark woods, tapestries, etc. The idea was that they would marry the daughter off to an English Lord, and this way she would have grown up used to the furnishings in English castles and not feel out of place.


Cora's parents are Martha and Isadore Levinson.  They were from Cincinnati and the father made his fortune in dry goods.  You can't get any more Jewish than that, especially with a name like Isadore Levinson. 

Anyway, I have no idea what they're going to do with Shirley MacLaine -- can't see her portraying a Jewish character -- maybe they will go in a different direction.  Julian Fellowes has been going all over the place lately.  I can't believe he wrote Gosford Park, my all time favourite movie. I  guess movies are very different than episodic TV.

I still love the show and the Christmas special was wonderful, but it does feel very soapy to me lately.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Cora's parents are Martha and Isadore Levinson. They were from Cincinnati and the father made his fortune in dry goods. You can't get any more Jewish than that, especially with a name like Isadore Levinson.
> 
> Anyway, I have no idea what they're going to do with Shirley MacLaine -- can't see her portraying a Jewish character -- maybe they will go in a different direction. Julian Fellowes has been going all over the place lately. I can't believe he wrote Gosford Park, my all time favourite movie. I guess movies are very different than episodic TV.
> 
> I still love the show and the Christmas special was wonderful, but it does feel very soapy to me lately.


Have you seen Brideshead Revisited? That's my fav, and not the awful movie that was released a few years ago. The original was on BBC in the mid 80's starring Jeremy Irons and Anthony Andrews. It's probably 8-10 hrs long, but so worth it. If you haven't seen it, check it out.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> Have you seen Brideshead Revisited? That's my fav, and not the awful movie that was released a few years ago. The original was on BBC in the mid 80's starring Jeremy Irons and Anthony Andrews. It's probably 8-10 hrs long, but so worth it. If you haven't seen it, check it out.


Oh boy, did I love that TV series!  The acting, the locations, the music... Sebastian.   

I read that actor who played Sebastian was supposed to play the Charles role.  That would have been so wrong.


----------



## Love Of My Life

loved Brideshead Revisted...


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Oh boy, did I love that TV series! The acting, the locations, the music... Sebastian.
> 
> I read that actor who played Sebastian was supposed to play the Charles role. That would have been so wrong.


That's the series I rate everything else by, it was gorg. Since you like British shows, have you watched As Time Goes By?  It's a comedy but wonderful w/Judy Dench.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> That's the series I rate everything else by, it was gorg. Since you like British shows, have you watched As Time Goes By?  It's a comedy but wonderful w/Judy Dench.


Yes, it's always on here in Canada -- one season or another.

I'm a huge Corrie fan of course.


----------



## chantal1922

*Adds Brideshead Revisited to Netflix queue* As Time Goes By is always on here but I have not watched a full episode.


----------



## chowlover2

Brideshead is awesome, still my fav after all these years. There's also a series called To The Manor Born that I haven't seen in ages, found it on Amazon w/Reunion special. Have yet to watch though.


----------



## qudz104

Just discovered this show yesterday and almost finished season 1 in one sitting! Ill watch the finale sometime today and power right onto season 2, lol. I quite like it! And now i think ill be speaking in an english accent all day, lol.


----------



## melissatrv

I have not read all this thread as I have not watched season 2 yet.  Just finished season 1 and LOVED it.  Even though there are so many characters the writing and character development is so good you feel connected after 2 episodes.  I am watching season 2 on my flight to/from Seattle next week....believe me it is really difficult for me to wait til then since I have the episodes downloaded and ready to go!!


----------



## Jhirun

KatsBags said:


> I watched a cast Q & A on PBS.org and they mentioned that term. I knew about those heiresses but had never heard that term until watching that Q&A.


 
The BBC made a mini-series called 'The Buccaneers' based on the last novel by Edith Wharton about five wealthy young American heiresses who head to England for the London season in the hope of finding titled husbands. It was screened in 1995 and I remember at the time it was one of those shows my friends and I watched every week and discussed the next day on the phone. It's available on DVD.

The book is interesting too in that the Wharton died before the novel was finished. It was originally published just as she left it, but since then two different writers have 'finished' the novel so there are [or were] three versions in print.


----------



## KatsBags

Jhirun said:


> The BBC made a mini-series called 'The Buccaneers' based on the last novel by Edith Wharton about five wealthy young American heiresses who head to England for the London season in the hope of finding titled husbands. It was screened in 1995 and I remember at the time it was one of those shows my friends and I watched every week and discussed the next day on the phone. It's available on DVD.
> 
> The book is interesting too in that the Wharton died before the novel was finished. It was originally published just as she left it, but since then two different writers have 'finished' the novel so there are [or were] three versions in print.



Thanks for the information!

I just found the DVD at my library and put a hold on it.


----------



## chowlover2

Jhirun said:


> The BBC made a mini-series called 'The Buccaneers' based on the last novel by Edith Wharton about five wealthy young American heiresses who head to England for the London season in the hope of finding titled husbands. It was screened in 1995 and I remember at the time it was one of those shows my friends and I watched every week and discussed the next day on the phone. It's available on DVD.
> 
> The book is interesting too in that the Wharton died before the novel was finished. It was originally published just as she left it, but since then two different writers have 'finished' the novel so there are [or were] three versions in print.


I remember watching that series! I remember I turned in because it was filmed at my favorite house in Great Britain, Castle Howard. Also the house in the Brideshead Revisited miniseries from the late 80's. The house is to die for. I read that Shirley Maclaine is in England now filming season 3 of Downton Abbey...


----------



## chowlover2

KatsBags said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> I just found the DVD at my library and put a hold on it.


 If you like The Buccaneers, I also reccommend The Age of Innocence. It takes place in the 19th century and is a tale of love amongst the very rich. It was filmed in Philadelphia, but is just a gorgeous film to watch and get lost in. I sometimes think I was born in the wrong century...


----------



## KatsBags

chowlover2 said:


> If you like The Buccaneers, I also reccommend The Age of Innocence. It takes place in the 19th century and is a tale of love amongst the very rich. It was filmed in Philadelphia, but is just a gorgeous film to watch and get lost in. I sometimes think I was born in the wrong century...



Love that movie!


----------



## mundodabolsa

notting hill is on tv and hugh bonneville (robert crawley) is in it and it's sort of weird seeing him much, much younger when all I can imagine him doing is playing the earl.


----------



## chowlover2

I saw a sendup of Downton Abbey last night on Jimmy Kimmel. It was called the Fresh Prince of Downton, and used Will Smith's tune from Fresh Prince of Bel Air with Downton characters. No idea if it has made it to You Tube, but it was hilarious.


----------



## qudz104

chowlover2 said:


> I saw a sendup of Downton Abbey last night on Jimmy Kimmel. It was called the Fresh Prince of Downton, and used Will Smith's tune from Fresh Prince of Bel Air with Downton characters. No idea if it has made it to You Tube, but it was hilarious.



here it is!! its hilarious!!

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6736895/the-fresh-prince-of-downton-abbey


----------



## mundodabolsa

chowlover2 said:


> I saw a sendup of Downton Abbey last night on Jimmy Kimmel. It was called the Fresh Prince of Downton, and used Will Smith's tune from Fresh Prince of Bel Air with Downton characters. No idea if it has made it to You Tube, but it was hilarious.





qudz104 said:


> here it is!! its hilarious!!
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6736895/the-fresh-prince-of-downton-abbey



thanks so much for sharing, this is super well done! people can be so damn creative.


----------



## chowlover2

I am so glad people on the site are not as graphically challenged as I am! Thanks so much qudz104!


----------



## melissatrv

Finally finished watching.  I feel like the wrapped things up too nicely after the Christmas episode and there is nowhere to go from here.  I LOVED the second season, even better than the first but not much of a cliffhanger ending as in season 1.  Also I cannot stand Shirley Maclaine and am not looking forward to her joining in season 3.


----------



## pinkpolo

Apparently, Maggie Smith and Dan Stevens (aka Matthew Crawley) have yet to sign on for season 4 & 5...


----------



## gelbergirl

That was funny, I could have watched him recount the entire season.


----------



## qudz104

you're welcome  i wouldn't have known about it if you didn't mention it chowlover2! I loved how they melded the downton abbey theme with the fresh prince one!


----------



## LadyAnya

pinkpolo said:


> Apparently, Maggie Smith and Dan Stevens (aka Matthew Crawley) have yet to sign on for season 4 & 5...



I do hope that Maggie returns, I don't think the show would be the same without her comments. As for Dan, do I even need to give a reason for him to return?


----------



## melissatrv

Maybe they are still in contract negotiations.  I cannot imagine the show without either of them. The Dowager countess is my favorite....everytime she opens her mouth you know she is going to say something hilarious or insightful.  And Dan is my new crush 



LadyAnya said:


> I do hope that Maggie returns, I don't think the show would be the same without her comments. As for Dan, do I even need to give a reason for him to return?


----------



## LadyAnya

melissatrv said:


> Maybe they are still in contract negotiations.  I cannot imagine the show without either of them. The Dowager countess is my favorite....everytime she opens her mouth you know she is going to say something hilarious or insightful.  And Dan is my new crush



That's what I'm hoping. I don't know what I'll do if they don't return. It wouldn't be the same without them.

Though, I am rather happy that both Hugh and Michelle have apparently both signed on for 4 & 5


----------



## chowlover2

They are only filming season 3 now, so there's plenty of time. I love Maggie Smith though, she makes the show.


----------



## qudz104

i agree, maggie smith makes the show!! i wonder if they might just kill her character if she doesn't sign on for season 4


----------



## chowlover2

I hope not!


----------



## flwrgirl

I agree. Can't imagine anyone else in either of those roles.


----------



## chowlover2

Has anyone here seen I, Claudius? I just read it's being re-released with a special 35th Anniversary Edition. It is a wonderful series with Derek Jacobi. He has this mother in the series, Livia, and she makes the Dowager Countess look like one of the Brady Bunch girls.For anyone who loves British TV, it's a must see.


----------



## melissatrv

This is so freakin hilarious, if you have not seen it you must watch Downton Arby's

http://screen.yahoo.com/downton-arby-s-28723019.html


----------



## flwrgirl

chowlover2 said:


> Has anyone here seen I, Claudius? I just read it's being re-released with a special 35th Anniversary Edition. It is a wonderful series with Derek Jacobi. He has this mother in the series, Livia, and she makes the Dowager Countess look like one of the Brady Bunch girls.For anyone who loves British TV, it's a must see.


 
Never even heard of it. Sounds intersting. Any idea when it will be re-released?


----------



## chowlover2

I, Claudius should be released this week. It's a great story based on truth. Caligula and Nero are in it. It's amazing how devious everyone was in that show. I imagine Netflix will have it, just look for 35th Anniv edition. It was the first series I ever watched and enjoyed on PBS, and you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## flwrgirl

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I, Claudius should be released this week. It's a great story based on truth. Caligula and Nero are in it. It's amazing how devious everyone was in that show. I imagine Netflix will have it, just look for 35th Anniv edition. It was the first series I ever watched and enjoyed on PBS, and you won't be dissappointed.



Thanks   Sounds interesting. I'll look it up on Netflix over the weekend.


----------



## Marie Lee

great show, and I love the hats


----------



## keodi

I watched season 1 and 2 and the christmas special in a matter of 3 days I'm hooked!I will say from episode 5-8 in season 2 it became a little soap opera ish..


----------



## melissatrv

I am curious about one thing...why is O'Brien called O'Brien by Lady Grantham and some of the staff instead of Miss O'Brien?  I find that a bit odd for a woman to be referred to as such.  Figure it must be some sort of protocol for which I am not aware.


----------



## chowlover2

melissatrv said:
			
		

> I am curious about one thing...why is O'Brien called O'Brien by Lady Grantham and some of the staff instead of Miss O'Brien?  I find that a bit odd for a woman to be referred to as such.  Figure it must be some sort of protocol for which I am not aware.



I have no idea, perhaps there are members from the UK here who can explain it?


----------



## Florasun

keodi said:


> I watched season 1 and 2 and the christmas special in a matter of 3 days I'm hooked!I will say from episode 5-8 in season 2 it became a little soap opera ish..



Me too (well - it took about a week actually, LOL!) I saved the Christmas episode for last weekend. Now I am hooked. Can't wait to see Shirley Maclaine as Lady Cora's mother, and "Lady Edith" get married.


----------



## Ladybug09

melissatrv said:


> I am curious about one thing...why is O'Brien called O'Brien by Lady Grantham and some of the staff instead of Miss O'Brien?  I find that a bit odd for a woman to be referred to as such.  Figure it must be some sort of protocol for which I am not aware.



I'm not British. But.

O'Brien is a servant, she is NOT a peer nor an equal of Lady Grantham...servants were called by their last names...Footmen, Coachman usually had generic names like, "John Coachman" something the nobility could remember.

In the sense of this show, the nobility are TOO comfortable with their servants, but most were of the attitude of the Dowager Lady Grantham...servants were there to do there jobs, and not be seen nor heard.


----------



## melissatrv

Makes sense. I notice when they refer to her to the other servants they say Miss O'Brien but when addressing her directly the say O'Brien or to other members of the family.



Ladybug09 said:


> I'm not British. But.
> 
> O'Brien is a servant, she is NOT a peer nor an equal of Lady Grantham...servants were called by their last names...Footmen, Coachman usually had generic names like, "John Coachman" something the nobility could remember.
> 
> In the sense of this show, the nobility are TOO comfortable with their servants, but most were of the attitude of the Dowager Lady Grantham...servants were there to do there jobs, and not be seen nor heard.


----------



## chowlover2

Season 3 starts January 6th!


----------



## melissatrv

Seems so far away!!!



chowlover2 said:


> Season 3 starts January 6th!


----------



## chowlover2

melissatrv said:


> Seems so far away!!!


I know, I was watching E! tonight, and they were on mentioning the 16 Emmy nominations. What was so strange was seeing everyone in current clothing, compared to the clothing we are used to seeing them in on the show. Season 3 is going to be the Roaring '20's, and the girls say it has their fav clothing so far.


----------



## buzzytoes

Does anyone know if PBS or hulu plays the current season when it is on? Hulu just posted season two so I am all caught up but am wondering if I will always be a season behind if I don't DVR it. It's one of my "watch at work" shows so I don't DVR it currently.


----------



## honu

chowlover2 said:


> Season 3 starts January 6th!


 
Thanks for letting me know - I put a reminder in my iphone to Tivo it!!!


----------



## terps08

melissatrv said:


> This is so freakin hilarious, if you have not seen it you must watch Downton Arby's
> 
> http://screen.yahoo.com/downton-arby-s-28723019.html



Loved this - thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Downton Arby's is a hoot, thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Aimee3

chowlover2 said:


> I know, I was watching E! tonight, and they were on mentioning the 16 Emmy nominations. What was so strange was seeing everyone in current clothing, compared to the clothing we are used to seeing them in on the show. Season 3 is going to be the Roaring '20's, and the girls say it has their fav clothing so far.



I saw a clip one day of the 3 "sisters" on a talk show in England, and what struck me is that the actress that plays Edith actually looked good with a current hair style and modern clothes.  They obviously make her look dowdy for her role.  So you'd think that the actress that plays Mary would be ravishing with a current hair style/modern clothes and I felt tshe looked way better as a woman in the 1910's rather than 2012!


----------



## Bagbug

I watched it all on Netflix.  Does anybody know when the New Season starts again.  I can't wait for Netflix.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## chowlover2

.:Sprigged:. said:


> In The US or the UK?


In the US from what I understand, I imagine earlier in the UK.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## eveningstar99

After intending to watch the show for ages, I watched both seasons 1 & 2 on the plane to europe from Australia and I was absolutely glued to the screen - addictive stuff! Until towards the end of season 2 when a few of the plot lines became eye-roll moments...Livinia gasping out her last words was a bit cringe-worthy! Hope season 3 continues to be as great as season 1 and the first half of season 2.


----------



## melissatrv

I loved the ending of season 2....although not sure where they will go from here as so much of the story was focused on who Mary would marry. I do hope after all the hoopla we actually get to see the wedding.  Would be disappointing if we don't.


----------



## flwrgirl

I can't wait for season 3. I have season 2 on my DVR and just can't bring myself to erase it. I might watch it again before season 3 starts.


----------



## terps08

flwrgirl said:


> I can't wait for season 3. I have season 2 on my DVR and just can't bring myself to erase it. I might watch it again before season 3 starts.



I would do the same!!  Can't wait for January!


----------



## Allisonfaye

KristyDarling said:


> Hubs and I watched season 1 on Netflix over two days, it was soooo good and addictive!  We just watched the first 2 eps of Season Two on AppleTV. I soooo love this show! Maggie Smith's character is my absolute favorite!!
> 
> Question: did the Christmas special air on Christmas of 2011, or does it happen at the end of season 2?  If it was 2011, then how do I get my hands on this episode??? I can't find it anywhere online!



OMG!!! I LOVE Maggie Smith. I thought in the beginning she would be a crabby old lady but she isn't at all. 



krisco said:


> love this show it is our favorite to watch.  the opening music for the show is very nice.



Yes, I like the music. I know I am in for a big treat when I hear it.



Ladybug09 said:


> Loved when the Dowager set the priest in his place.
> 
> .



That was hilarious!



chowlover2 said:


> That's the series I rate everything else by, it was gorg. Since you like British shows, have you watched As Time Goes By?  It's a comedy but wonderful w/Judy Dench.



I could watch Judy Dench read the back of a cereal box she is so entertaining. 



pinkpolo said:


> Apparently, Maggie Smith and Dan Stevens (aka Matthew Crawley) have yet to sign on for season 4 & 5...



No way will they walk from this gem!

I think this might be my favorite show of all time. And Maggie Smith is my favorite character. 

For any of you who are interested, the Biltmore in Asheville was built around the same time and the decor is VERY similar to Downton. 

Not sure about Shirley MacLaine. 

I LOVE Carson, Bates, Anna and Lord Grantham (sp?) is my newest old man crush. (He is tied with the bald guy from Hawaii Five O). 

Can't wait to see what happens with Bates. I am soooo glad he is still alive. I don't want to give too much away.


----------



## chowlover2

Allisonfaye said:
			
		

> OMG!!! I LOVE Maggie Smith. I thought in the beginning she would be a crabby old lady but she isn't at all.
> 
> Yes, I like the music. I know I am in for a big treat when I hear it.
> 
> That was hilarious!
> 
> I could watch Judy Dench read the back of a cereal box she is so entertaining.
> 
> No way will they walk from this gem!
> 
> I think this might be my favorite show of all time. And Maggie Smith is my favorite character.
> 
> For any of you who are interested, the Biltmore in Asheville was built around the same time and the decor is VERY similar to Downton.
> 
> Not sure about Shirley MacLaine.
> 
> I LOVE Carson, Bates, Anna and Lord Grantham (sp?) is my newest old man crush. (He is tied with the bald guy from Hawaii Five O).
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens with Bates. I am soooo glad he is still alive. I don't want to give too much away.



You have to rent As Time Goes By. It is wonderful, you will love it!


----------



## Quigs

My local PBS station is showing reruns of Season 2 on Masterpiece Classic.


----------



## melissatrv

Maggie Smith and Dan Stevens (aka Matthew Crawley) are probably holding out for more money.  I am sure they will sign if they have not already


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## honu

.:Sprigged:. said:


> The trailer for season 3 is here!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kvw7J26V68U&list=PL034D0DA08DA56D77




EEP!!! I can't wait until the Season 3 starts!!


----------



## melissatrv

Thanks for sharing, I cannot wait!!  Can't believe it starts Sept 16th, so excited!!!!!!!!!!!! Does this mean Sept 16th in the US or the UK.  I thought it started in the UK earlier and then aired in the US but not sure.  I only watched it on DVD not when it aired. 

The big question is...will we get to see a Matthew/Mary wedding?  I saw nothing in the preview that would indicate this.  Wonder if more obstacles are in store for my favorite couple




.:Sprigged:. said:


> The trailer for season 3 is here!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kvw7J26V68U&list=PL034D0DA08DA56D77


----------



## chowlover2

Thanks for sharing, I can't wait!


----------



## coachariffic

melissatrv said:


> Thanks for sharing, I cannot wait!!  Can't believe it starts Sept 16th, so excited!!!!!!!!!!!! Does this mean Sept 16th in the US or the UK.  I thought it started in the UK earlier and then aired in the US but not sure.  I only watched it on DVD not when it aired.
> 
> The big question is...will we get to see a Matthew/Mary wedding?  I saw nothing in the preview that would indicate this.  Wonder if more obstacles are in store for my favorite couple



I think it's September 16th in the UK.


----------



## melissatrv

coachariffic said:


> I think it's September 16th in the UK.


 
Thanks!

Here is couple other videos of funny scenes with with Maggie Smith and Shirly Maclaine from season 3.  Those two pitted against each other ought to make for a hilarious season

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvDtszcZAV0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkVDHZKahE4


----------



## flwrgirl

I can't wait!!! It starts on January 6, 2013 for us in the U.S.


----------



## whtcldjd

thanks for sharing the trailer.  i love downton abbey!  can't wait for season 3 to start!


----------



## keli

Just a week to go (for the UK)! I am so excited!


----------



## melissatrv

Lucky!!  II will have to avoid this thread then so I don't ready any spoilers before it airs here.


----------



## Quigs

Today's Daily Beast has some insights into the upcoming season 3.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...ugh-bonneville-michelle-dockery-and-more.html


----------



## chowlover2

Quigs said:


> Today's Daily Beast has some insights into the upcoming season 3.
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...ugh-bonneville-michelle-dockery-and-more.html


Great link, thanks so much!


----------



## Cindi

Is there any way to watch it now in the US? My hubby loves this show and is freaking out he might have to wait until January.


----------



## Pursissima

Watched the first episode of Season 3 last night, wow, imo, probably the best episode they had so far. I'm literaly in love with this show.


----------



## honu

Pursissima said:


> Watched the first episode of Season 3 last night, wow, imo, probably the best episode they had so far. I'm literaly in love with this show.


 


I am so sad, I have to wait until January!!! :cry:


----------



## chowlover2




----------



## Pursissima

honu said:


> I am so sad, I have to wait until January!!! :cry:



I don't think it would be allowed for me to post links on here, but if you search on Google you should be able to find episodes online to watch. I am in US too


----------



## alyssa18o6

I just started watching on Netflix...for those of us is in the US what channel is it on. I've never seen this on anyone my channels..


----------



## Quigs

It's usually on your local PBS station.


----------



## chowlover2

Quigs said:


> It's usually on your local PBS station.


It's on Masterpiece Theater, usually Sun nights at 9 where I live on the East Coast.


----------



## CaliQT

I couldn't wait either!


----------



## purseproblm

I've seen the first two episodes, and it's definitely shaping up to be better than the last season.


----------



## Michele26

I love this show! Didn't know the 3rd season started. Off to find out where to watch it tonight. &#128522;


----------



## gracekelly

They are still showing Wallender on Masterpiece here.


----------



## coachariffic

Pursissima said:


> Watched the first episode of Season 3 last night, wow, imo, probably the best episode they had so far. I'm literaly in love with this show.



I LOVE this show! I have gotten my whole office in to watching! I'm even passing around the season 3 episodes so everyone can keep up! 



honu said:


> I am so sad, I have to wait until January!!! :cry:





Pursissima said:


> I don't think it would be allowed for me to post links on here, but if you search on Google you should be able to find episodes online to watch. I am in US too



Yep I'm in the US too. I've been downloading them but there there are lots of sites you can watch it on.


----------



## Pursissima

I can't believe how the make this show better each season, just a true masterpiece show.


----------



## Michele26

Saw the first two episodes over the weekend. When is the third episode, or was it already aired last night?


----------



## qudz104

i am enjoying this season so much! i had to sift through dozens of dead links to find some that work here in the US but its worth not having to wait till january to watch it! 

this show literally lifts you from present day into this wonderful early 1900s life of the British aristocrats... i just love it.

and Maggie Smith's lines kill me! they are always so witty and perfectly delivered.


----------



## keodi

coachariffic said:


> I LOVE this show! I have gotten my whole office in to watching! I'm even passing around the season 3 episodes so everyone can keep up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I'm in the US too. I've been downloading them but there there are lots of sites you can watch it on.



Can someone pm me a link? I'm having trouble find them for the current season. Thanks!


----------



## purseproblm

I think I'm mad at Fellowes now.


----------



## Hessefan

purseproblm said:
			
		

> I think I'm mad at Fellowes now.



Yes! +1


----------



## qudz104

Oh, what an episode!!!!

Eta: i didnt know who Fellowes was, lol, but i am quite mad at him also!!!


----------



## corcor

Gahhh! Just watched the last episode. Whyyyyy!


----------



## Oogolly

Wow just now jumping onto this bandwagon, so far I've become pretty hooked and im in the middle of series/season 1!


----------



## Love Of My Life

This is a fantastic series...


----------



## Pursissima

qudz104 said:


> i am enjoying this season so much! i had to sift through dozens of dead links to find some that work here in the US but its worth not having to wait till january to watch it!
> 
> this show literally lifts you from present day into this wonderful early 1900s life of the British aristocrats... i just love it.
> 
> and Maggie Smith's lines kill me! they are always so witty and perfectly delivered.



Me too, didn't think they could top past 2 seasons, but this one is just amazing. And every time I see Maggie Smith I anticipate the smart comments and keep yelling she needs to win all the awards available for this show. They should invent an Oscar award just for her acting in this show.


----------



## CaliQT

Ack! I'm having withdrawals! My computer is freezing when I try to stream videos now!!! 

I've missed the last two new episodes.


----------



## tannedsilk

corcor said:


> Gahhh! Just watched the last episode. Whyyyyy!



WHYYYYYY indeed, that's crazy.


----------



## sangrmahlia

It's been three days now and I still can't completely accept the last episode. I just...I can't. I'm finding myself dazing off at work, trying to wrap my head around it, running it over and over again. I'm still in complete denial, you guys.


----------



## coachariffic

I'm with all of you! I watched the last episode at the gym and I had to try to hold in it. So mad!


----------



## melissatrv

OMG, wish I could watch in the US.  Dying to know what is going on but still don't want to read any spoilers


----------



## Michele26

melissatrv said:


> OMG, wish I could watch in the US.  Dying to know what is going on but still don't want to read any spoilers



I'm in the US & I've been watching.


----------



## coachariffic

melissatrv said:
			
		

> OMG, wish I could watch in the US.  Dying to know what is going on but still don't want to read any spoilers



I'm in the US too and I've been watching.


----------



## qudz104

coachariffic said:
			
		

> I'm in the US too and I've been watching.



Me too... If you search you will find links to see it online!

And i cant get over the last episode either.


----------



## coachariffic

qudz104 said:


> Me too... If you search you will find links to see it online!
> 
> And i cant get over the last episode either.



Me either! I can't wait for this Sunday to see how it pans out!


----------



## TazMonkey

coachariffic said:


> I'm in the US too and I've been watching.



Searched and I still can't find.  Please share.


----------



## Pursissima

My favorite part of tonight's episode (amongst all the grayness) was when Maggie Smith said "seems wrong to miss the pudding", I literally could not stop laughing.


----------



## tannedsilk

Pursissima said:


> My favorite part of tonight's episode (amongst all the grayness) was when Maggie Smith said "seems wrong to miss the pudding", I literally could not stop laughing.



lol me too!


----------



## qudz104

tannedsilk said:
			
		

> lol me too!



Lol me three!

That Ms. Obrien seems like shes more trouble then shes worth, lol.


----------



## PurseNut911

Oh my LORD!!!! This series is addicting! I stumbled onto this thread and wondered what all the hoopla was about so I decided that whenever PBS was going to air Season 1 again, I would watch just the first episode and see how it goes. LOL, I sat through the entire season 1 yesterday and was terribly inconvenienced (I am starting to sound rather British! Haha!!) that I had to cook dinner for my family in the middle of it. I love this show!!! Now I have to find Season 2! Looking forward to catching up to Season 3!


----------



## qudz104

Cant believe the season is already over. 

When does season 4 start! Lol!


----------



## ms piggy

There will be a Christmas special again I believe.


----------



## sorsara

I think this is the last season, but I read somewhere that there might be a prequel  it will be about how Lord Grantham met Cora and that whole story.


----------



## melissatrv

sorsara said:


> I think this is the last season, but I read somewhere that there might be a prequel  it will be about how Lord Grantham met Cora and that whole story.



You are kidding?!  This is such a huge hit that I cannot believe they wouldn't continue it


----------



## qudz104

I read that they might do a 4th season but they dont want to overstay their welcome so they wont do too many seasons.


----------



## chowlover2

qudz104 said:


> I read that they might do a 4th season but they dont want to overstay their welcome so they wont do too many seasons.



That makes me sad. There really isn't enough quality programming on TV these days. All reality nonsense.


----------



## Michele26

chowlover2 said:


> That makes me sad. There really isn't enough quality programming on TV these days. All reality nonsense.



This is one of my favorite shows. It seems like this season was over so fast. I hope they make another season.


----------



## coachariffic

ms piggy said:


> There will be a Christmas special again I believe.



I so hope you are right! I am already having withdrawals! I might watch season 3 again when it comes on PBS here in the US.

edit: I found this on tumblr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IwgHpQ7ZYsg



sorsara said:


> I think this is the last season, but I read somewhere that there might be a prequel  it will be about how Lord Grantham met Cora and that whole story.



I thought I saw it was going to 5 seasons. Who knows.


----------



## Gremlin

I am currently downloading Season 3. Hopefully it will be ready by tonight. I'm so excited


----------



## gracekelly

I am so late this this party.  I have had Season 1 and 2 on my TiVo forever and last night watched the first three of Season 1.  I am liking it much better than I thought I would, but some things are a bit outlandish and I will ignore them lol!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I just got my sister hooked on DA  - I finished season 3 and I'm waiting for the holiday special!


----------



## Quigs

Downton Abbey has been renewed for a 4th season!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Quigs said:
			
		

> Downton Abbey has been renewed for a 4th season!!!!



That's great news!


----------



## melissatrv

Quigs said:


> Downton Abbey has been renewed for a 4th season!!!!




Great news, I was so worried this would be the last!


----------



## qudz104

Quigs said:


> Downton Abbey has been renewed for a 4th season!!!!



oh thank god!!!! i wish this show would never end!


----------



## Placebo2

From US Weekly:

Sunday 11/25*
DOWNTON ABBEY REVISITED*
Until Downton returns January 6, this 90-minute look at the gorgeous Edwardian-era drama will just have to do.  Maggie Smith and her castmates dish - and Laura Carmichael even admits her Lady Edith is "a *****."  (PBS, 8pm)


----------



## melissatrv

I just watched this....seems like it could be a DVD extra perhaps?  Too much fundraising and not enough behind the scenes

Question about Season 2:  When Edith went to work on the farm, was the guy she kissed the farm woman's husband?  Or was he just a farm hand? I never could figure that out.



Placebo2 said:


> From US Weekly:
> 
> Sunday 11/25*
> DOWNTON ABBEY REVISITED*
> Until Downton returns January 6, this 90-minute look at the gorgeous Edwardian-era drama will just have to do.  Maggie Smith and her castmates dish - and Laura Carmichael even admits her Lady Edith is "a *****."  (PBS, 8pm)


----------



## tannedsilk

melissatrv said:


> I just watched this....seems like it could be a DVD extra perhaps?  Too much fundraising and not enough behind the scenes
> 
> Question about Season 2:  When Edith went to work on the farm, *was the guy she kissed the farm woman's husband?*  Or was he just a farm hand? I never could figure that out.



Yes, that was the husband - that was why not so long after they hired a guy to drive the tractor.


----------



## melissatrv

Dowton Abbey to lose major character.  This is referring to season 4.  They mention another character too which I can live with but not this one, WTH????!!!!





Spoiler



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2238123/Shock-Downton-Abbey-fans-Dan-Stevens-returning-season-four.html


----------



## terps08

Can't wait to see Season 3 when it comes on PBS.
Jan 6 can't come fast enough.


----------



## lv_forever

melissatrv said:


> Dowton Abbey to lose major character.  This is referring to season 4.  They mention another character too which I can live with but not this one, WTH????!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2238123/Shock-Downton-Abbey-fans-Dan-Stevens-returning-season-four.html



I saw this... NOOOOO!  I hope it's not true.


----------



## gracekelly

I did a Downton Abbey Marathon during the Thanksgiving Weekend. I know that I will get roundly booed for this comment...I enjoyed it in the main, but it really became too much of an outlandish soap opera at the end of the second season.  Certain things like Matthew suddenly jumping up from his chair, or Lord Robert going after the maid or her speaking him to him like a familiar, just to name a couple.  My eyeballs were spinning!


----------



## 628628

gracekelly said:


> I did a Downton Abbey Marathon during the Thanksgiving Weekend. I know that I will get roundly booed for this comment...I enjoyed it in the main, but it really became too much of an outlandish soap opera at the end of the second season.  Certain things like Matthew suddenly jumping up from his chair, or Lord Robert going after the maid or her speaking him to him like a familiar, just to name a couple.  My eyeballs were spinning!



You're not the only one. There are plenty of posters on imdb.com (for one) that constantly call on the many soap opera elements of DA. Apparently, Julian Fellowes, writer of the show, was inspired by a show he reacted in - Monarch of the Glen and this show has inspired some elements of DA and is cheesy.


----------



## Quigs

*Julian Fellowes to Produce New Drama With NBC, Universal TV*

By Tim Kenneally

Downton Abbey" creator Julian Fellowes is setting up shop with NBC and Universal Television, striking a deal to create and produce his next dramatic TV series with the companies, NBC Entertainment president Jennifer Salke and Universal Television executive vice president Bela Bajaria said Tuesday.

The series, titled "The Gilded Age," will be set in late-19th-century New York, and focus on "the princes of the American Renaissance," according to NBC and Universal.

"This was a vivid time," Fellowes said of the project, "with dizzying, brilliant ascents and calamitous falls, of record-breaking ostentation and savage rivalry; a time when money was king."

Fellowes, creator of "Downton Abbey," will write and produce The Gilded Age, an epic tale of the princes of the American Renaissance, and the vast fortunes they made -- and spent. "This was a vivid time," Fellowes said, "with dizzying, brilliant ascents and calamitous falls, of record-breaking ostentation and savage rivalry; a time when money was king."    

We at the network are all so thrilled to be working with the immensely talented Julian Fellowes, who is universally admired for his critically and commercially appealing productions, Salke said of the collaboration. Having him on our team represents a major creative coup, and everyone is looking forward to his first NBC project in The Gilded Age.


----------



## honu

I was wondering when they'll make something about The Gilded Age again.  The closest series I can think of is Edith Wharton's "The Bucaneers," that aired on BBC in 1995 with Mira Sorvino and Carla Gugino.


----------



## chowlover2

honu said:
			
		

> I was wondering when they'll make something about The Gilded Age again.  The closest series I can think of is Edith Wharton's "The Bucaneers," that aired on BBC in 1995 with Mira Sorvino and Carla Gugino.



I remember that, also the movie, The Age of Innocence is about the Gilded Age. I recently watched a miniseries on the History Channel called The Men Who Built America. They were ruthless! Was all about the Vanderbilts, Rockefellers, JjP Morgan, etc. 
Would love to see how they lived, have been to the Vanderbilt homes in Newport, heaven!


----------



## honu

chowlover2 said:


> I remember that, also the movie, The Age of Innocence is about the Gilded Age. I recently watched a miniseries on the History Channel called The Men Who Built America. They were ruthless! Was all about the Vanderbilts, Rockefellers, JjP Morgan, etc.
> Would love to see how they lived, have been to the Vanderbilt homes in Newport, heaven!



That's right! How could I totally forget about "The Age of Innocence?" 

I guess "The Bucaneers" stood out more to me because they focused on how American heiresses married English aristocrats like Cora and the Earl of Grantham. Cora was lucky she fell in love with the Earl - it was hardly a love match for some. eg Consuelo Vanderbilt was forced by her mother to marry the Earl of Marlborough and the marriage was not a happy one.


----------



## chowlover2

honu said:
			
		

> That's right! How could I totally forget about "The Age of Innocence?"
> 
> I guess "The Bucaneers" stood out more to me because they focused on how American heiresses married English aristocrats like Cora and the Earl of Grantham. Cora was lucky she fell in love with the Earl - it was hardly a love match for some. eg Consuelo Vanderbilt was forced by her mother to marry the Earl of Marlborough and the marriage was not a happy one.



When I visited Marble House in Newport ( one of the 2 Vanderbilt mansions there ) we visited the daughter's bedroom. Instead of something frilly, light and feminine, it was all heavy furniture, dark colors and gloom. The guide said that Mrs Vanderbilt intended for her daughter to marry English nobility, and she wanted her to be used to how they lived. I mention Age of Innocence because it was filmed in my hometown of Philadelphia. It's a beautiful film to watch.


----------



## qudz104

melissatrv said:


> Dowton Abbey to lose major character.  This is referring to season 4.  They mention another character too which I can live with but not this one, WTH????!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2238123/Shock-Downton-Abbey-fans-Dan-Stevens-returning-season-four.html



oh no!!! i already knew of the other character since i already saw season 3 lol... i wonder how they will carry on season 4...


----------



## melissatrv

Looking forward to this.  With all the reality tv out there so glad they are bringing back good dramas.



Quigs said:


> *Julian Fellowes to Produce New Drama With NBC, Universal TV*
> 
> By Tim Kenneally
> 
> Downton Abbey" creator Julian Fellowes is setting up shop with NBC and Universal Television, striking a deal to create and produce his next dramatic TV series with the companies, NBC Entertainment president Jennifer Salke and Universal Television executive vice president Bela Bajaria said Tuesday.
> 
> The series, titled "The Gilded Age," will be set in late-19th-century New York, and focus on "the princes of the American Renaissance," according to NBC and Universal.
> 
> "This was a vivid time," Fellowes said of the project, "with dizzying, brilliant ascents and calamitous falls, of record-breaking ostentation and savage rivalry; a time when money was king."
> 
> Fellowes, creator of "Downton Abbey," will write and produce The Gilded Age, an epic tale of the princes of the American Renaissance, and the vast fortunes they made -- and spent. "This was a vivid time," Fellowes said, "with dizzying, brilliant ascents and calamitous falls, of record-breaking ostentation and savage rivalry; a time when money was king."
> 
> We at the network are all so thrilled to be working with the immensely talented Julian Fellowes, who is universally admired for his critically and commercially appealing productions, Salke said of the collaboration. Having him on our team represents a major creative coup, and everyone is looking forward to his first NBC project in The Gilded Age.


----------



## chowlover2

melissatrv said:


> Looking forward to this.  With all the reality tv out there so glad they are bringing back good dramas.



We can only hope...


----------



## flwrgirl

melissatrv said:


> Looking forward to this.  With all the reality tv out there so glad they are bringing back good dramas.



Same here. I miss the pre-reality tv days, although I do watch some. If I did not have HBO and Showtime I don't know what I would have done. There are only a couple of good shows which are not on either of those.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Can't wait for Downton Abbey to return


----------



## gracekelly

melissatrv said:


> Looking forward to this.  With all the reality tv out there so glad they are bringing back good dramas.



I wonder if he is basing this on the book *The Gilded Age by Mark Twain and Charles Dudley.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gilded_Age:_A_Tale_of_Today


----------



## purseproblm

Christmas special. Knew it was coming but Boo


----------



## Pursissima

purseproblm said:


> Christmas special. Knew it was coming but Boo



Did you watch? I just saw it now, I can't believe the episode. I just can't!


----------



## bisbee

Did I miss something?


----------



## purseproblm

Bisbee the Chrismas special aired in the UK last night. So no you haven't missed anything in the US yet


----------



## bisbee

Thank you!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Pursissima said:


> Did you watch? I just saw it now, I can't believe the episode. I just can't!



I chose not watch the last three minutes of the episode.


----------



## pmburk

I have just started watching this after catching a bit on PBS. Just started season 1 on netflix. Love period dramas so am very excited about getting into it!


----------



## Michele26

Saw the Special last night. Since we all knew already about the actor it wasn't a surprise.


----------



## Pursissima

Michele26 said:


> Saw the Special last night. Since we all knew already about the actor it wasn't a surprise.



I didn't know about the actor, will have to research online now, but it definitely shocked me unlike any other tv show yet.


----------



## coachariffic

Michele26 said:


> Saw the Special last night. Since we all knew already about the actor it wasn't a surprise.


Same here. I just watched it. It sucks. I liked that character and the other one from earlier this season. 

Can't imagine what season 4 will bring!


----------



## qudz104

i knew about the actor but it still sucked that the ending had to be that way. i almost feel like after both of the major events of season 3, season 4 wont be the same.


----------



## MsBusyBee

I love this show.


----------



## honu

**SPOILER ALERT**

cantwaitcantwaitcantwait!!!

Can you tell I'm beyond excited?!!! :














I knew that Dan Stevens was leaving, but I still want to see what the dowstairs and upstairs folks are up to


----------



## melissatrv

I am totally stoked for this.  I am sorry that I was too curious and read a couple of spoilers (not here).  Wish I didn't


----------



## purseproblm

It's back tonight. I've see. I'm just glad I can talk openly about it soon


----------



## Michele26

purseproblm said:


> It's back tonight. I've see. I'm just glad I can talk openly about it soon



You mean the next season starts tonight?


----------



## SherryF

Yes!  9:00 p.m.


----------



## chantal1922

I am so pumped for tonight!


----------



## chowlover2

Me too! I am watching a special on HGTV right now about Highclere Castle, the real Downton Abbey.


----------



## SherryF

I just watched it. It was fascinating to see the modern day workings of the castle.


----------



## LADC_chick

All right. I need to get my mind right. *shakes off the drama of RHoATL*


----------



## Ladybug09

I still dont trust that Mary trick.

I think trying to fit in for Sybil was a small request. Is she supposed to be preg?



Somebody give me the rundown of last season...

Matthew was a bit condescending to Mary but that is one he will not be able to control.

ETA:
Is it just me but hasn't. Matthew gotten more aristocratic in attitude.

And i just love how the aristocracy could be soooooo rude but think themselves better.


----------



## chantal1922

Yeah I think Sybil is pregnant.


----------



## purseproblm

Sybil sent a letter in the S2 Christmas special saying she was


----------



## Ladybug09

That guy who roufied the drink was a prick... loved how his father called him out...

The other sister..cant remember the name...is desperate for that older guy.

Eta
I missed a lot last season cause I would forget when the show would come on...totally missed the Christmas special...


----------



## purseproblm

Edith is the middle one. Mary's oldest. but yeah she wants what hr sisters have


----------



## chantal1922

Ugh Mary is so dramatic. I can't stand her. She never deserved Matthew imo. I like Cora's mother. Can't wait to see her with Granny.


----------



## chantal1922

Aww the look on Mr Carson and Lord Grantham face when Mary came down the stairs. I hope Edith marries Sir Anthony but I need her to tuck in her thirst.


----------



## chantal1922

If Sir Anthony isn't interested he need to be firm and let Edith know. She doesn't seem like the kind to take hints.


----------



## purseproblm

This is the 1st two episodes from how the UK aired them. Are there only going to be 4?


----------



## Ladybug09

chantal1922 said:


> Aww the look on Mr Carson and Lord Grantham face when Mary came down the stairs. I hope Edith marries Sir Anthony but I need her to tuck in her thirst.



Love Granny!!!

Ok I read through the wiki page and Im caught up...

Thomas is a mean prick....Obrien is getting a taste of her own medicine...


----------



## SherryF

purseproblm said:


> This is the 1st two episodes from how the UK aired them. Are there only going to be 4?



Were there only 4 episodes the British aired season 3?


----------



## Hessefan

SherryF said:
			
		

> Were there only 4 episodes the British aired season 3?



No, 8 plus the Christmas special.


----------



## purseproblm

Hessefan said:


> No, 8 plus the Christmas special.


Right or was the premiere just " super long?"


----------



## Closet case

My new motto, courtesy of Carson: "If you are tired of style you are tired of life." 
Truth.


----------



## octnybride

Just got into DA 2 weeks ago and DH is not amused since I watch certain scenes on repeat all the time.

I read this entire thread quickly but nobody has mentioned this. I heard PBS aired season 1 in a weirdly edited way so I started to watch them online on Amazon for the UK edition. I was only able to get through half of season 1 and the rest I found randomly online. 

PBS had season 2 on repeat last week so I dvr'd those. Did PBS edited down season 2 also? There was talk in this thread about some Anna and Bates scenes that I didn't see in Season 2.

I watched the episodes that premiered on PBS last night for Season 3 and wonder if those are edited also? The wedding scene seemed too short?


----------



## Sinatra

octnybride said:


> Just got into DA 2 weeks ago and DH is not amused since I watch certain scenes on repeat all the time.
> 
> I read this entire thread quickly but nobody has mentioned this. I heard PBS aired season 1 in a weirdly edited way so I started to watch them online on Amazon for the UK edition. I was only able to get through half of season 1 and the rest I found randomly online.
> 
> PBS had season 2 on repeat last week so I dvr'd those. Did PBS edited down season 2 also? There was talk in this thread about some Anna and Bates scenes that I didn't see in Season 2.
> 
> I watched the episodes that premiered on PBS last night for Season 3 and wonder if those are edited also? The wedding scene seemed too short?



I watched for the first time last night (after watching as many episodes as I could find on DVR) and agree that for something as spectacular as a wedding, the wedding scene was a bit of a let down.


----------



## melissatrv

Sinatra said:


> I watched for the first time last night (after watching as many episodes as I could find on DVR) and agree that for something as spectacular as a wedding, the wedding scene was a bit of a let down.



OMG I totally agree!  For 2 seasons the primary theme was Mary getting married and her and Matthew getting together.  I would have like to have seen the actual wedding vows and some tears maybe.  We saw Anna and Bates on their wedding night but not Mary and Matthew???  Or was this deleted from the UK version?  I was so disappointed by this.

Also all the hubub of the pairing of the Dowager Countess and the grandmother from the US was a let down also.  So much was made of them going head to head and honestly I thought she the Dowager Countess and Matthews mother were a more amusing rivalry and included some of the best digs at each other.


----------



## Hessefan

I loved season 1, liked season 2 and found season 3 a complete disappointment. It's started to verge on becoming a soap opera and I just watched the Christmas special yesterday and was bored. Some of the story lines are getting repetitive and others have no real ending. Not sure I'll even watch season 4.


----------



## melissatrv

^^^

It is not a soap opera until they start bringing people back from the dead  Personally I loved the Christmas special from season 2 and cheered when Mary and Matthew finally got together.  I was disappointed by the season 3 premiere but will give it a chance and just hope it is off to a slow start.  Now that the primary couple are together (as in any show daytime or primetime) after being star crossed so long, the show loses something...even though the fans root for the couple to get together.  

Some other random notes:  I liked when O'Brien and Thomas were scheming together.  Not sure I like this turn.   I love how when the men are in tuxedos they are "informal" LOL.  And I just want to put Daisy in the oven!!!


----------



## Hessefan

melissatrv said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> It is not a soap opera until they start bringing people back from the dead  Personally I loved the Christmas special from season 2 and cheered when Mary and Matthew finally got!



That's probably in store for season 4... 
I liked the season 2 Christmas special as well, but the season 3 special bored me to tears, despite the "shocker", which I'd already read about. I find the dialogues in season 3 are stiff and forced. So disappointed


----------



## slang

I really enjoyed last night's episodes. 

Maggie Smith really does get the best lines, I was dying when she turned to her son & asked for a drink, because she thought he was a waiter since he was in black ties instead of white...her facial expressions are priceless!


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> I really enjoyed last night's episodes.
> 
> Maggie Smith really does get the best lines, I was dying when she turned to her son & asked for a drink, because she thought he was a waiter since he was in black ties instead of white...her facial expressions are priceless!



that scene was soooooooo hilarious....I busted out laughing....I actually like this season so far, Season 2 lost me a bit as it was starting to get VERY melodramatic.


*FYI: they will be talking about Downton Abby on NPRs Fresh Air today*.

http://www.npr.org/programs/fresh-air/

Coming Up: As season three of Downton Abbey finally comes to America, a conversation with creator and writer Julian Fellowes, Monday on NPR's Fresh Air.


----------



## SherryF

Where can I watch season 3?


----------



## Michele26

SherryF said:


> Where can I watch season 3?



Whenever an episode aired in the UK I would ask my DH to please find it on the net. I've seen all of the third season, including the XMas special. I think he just puts the name in google and finds it that way.


----------



## melissatrv

slang said:


> I really enjoyed last night's episodes.
> 
> Maggie Smith really does get the best lines, I was dying when she turned to her son & asked for a drink, because she thought he was a waiter since he was in black ties instead of white...her facial expressions are priceless!



I know that was too funny!!


----------



## melissatrv

I love this....the Dowager Countess' best zingers

http://social.entertainment.msn.com...-8e9b-4836-ba2b-b3c5618eb159&from=en-us_msnhp


----------



## Serva1

I love DA and watched seasons 1-3 and the Christmas Specials on blueray during holiday seasons.After that I went to Sweden because there was an exhibition at the Hallwyl Palace, a former private home built in the 1890's that today operates as a museum.It represents an intact turn-of-the-century townhouse complete with all its contents.The exibition featured some costumes from DA, mainly garments of the female upstairs characters.

It was like stepping into a timemachine...wonderful to see the dresses in "real" surroundings. My favourite costume was Lady Grantham's afternoondress in white silk and wool, embroided with a black ribbon and with large creme coloured hat.

Have to agree that season 3 was a bit lame but I still enjoyed the language, humour and surroundings of the period draama.I always enjoy looking at a gentleman, even if only on TV.

After visiting the museum I had lunch and completed the almost perfect day by visiting the local Hermes store before taking a flight back home


----------



## SherryF

Serva1,

I enjoyed reading your post and the lovely day you had visiting the townhouse and its contents.  

Love your avatar picture!  Where was that taken?


----------



## slang

melissatrv said:


> I love this....the Dowager Countess' best zingers
> 
> http://social.entertainment.msn.com...-8e9b-4836-ba2b-b3c5618eb159&from=en-us_msnhp



Hahaha! thanks for posting

I love the "what is a weekend?" quip


----------



## Allisonfaye

Hey, it appears that Season 3 in Europe is either completely run or further along than here in American. *Can we be more careful in posting spoilers? *


----------



## AECornell

Yes, the US is just now starting season 3, whereas England already has seen season 3 in it's entirety.


----------



## Ladybug09

Serva1 said:


> I love DA and watched seasons 1-3 and the Christmas Specials on blueray during holiday seasons.After that I went to Sweden because there was an exhibition at the Hallwyl Palace, a former private home built in the 1890's that today operates as a museum.It represents an intact turn-of-the-century townhouse complete with all its contents.The exibition featured some costumes from DA, mainly garments of the female upstairs characters.
> 
> It was like stepping into a timemachine...wonderful to see the dresses in "real" surroundings. My favourite costume was Lady Grantham's afternoondress in white silk and wool, embroided with a black ribbon and with large creme coloured hat.
> 
> Have to agree that season 3 was a bit lame but I still enjoyed the language, humour and surroundings of the period draama.I always enjoy looking at a gentleman, even if only on TV.
> 
> After visiting the museum I had lunch and completed the almost perfect day by visiting the local Hermes store before taking a flight back home



Fantastic!


----------



## TravelenBag

just finished watching season 1 & 2 .  Maggie Smith totally makes the series.  really expected more from Shirley McClain in season 3 premiere.


----------



## chowlover2

TravelenBag said:
			
		

> just finished watching season 1 & 2 .  Maggie Smith totally makes the series.  really expected more from Shirley McClain in season 3 premiere.



Maggie is the reason to watch! Shirley didn't bother me, not as much of a role as I thought she was going to have. She is only in the first 2 episodes. Will Anna and Bates ever find happiness? I hope so!


----------



## CaliQT

melissatrv said:


> ^^^
> 
> It is not a soap opera until they start bringing people back from the dead



Not sure if you were joking or not but they've already done this!


----------



## jburgh

Not a spoiler if you are current in the US.

Question involving the breakup between Lady Mary and Sir Richard Carlisle...

I may not have this right, but here goes: When he said that Lavinia said something to the effect of  "if we were honest from the beginning all four of us could have been happy"  Did he mean to infer that he loved Lavinia?


----------



## Ladybug09

Anyone watching?

ETA:
Edith is the Kenya Moore of Downton Abbey.... I don't trust this guy she's marrying....i think he thinks that the family is still wealthy...


----------



## purseproblm

jburgh said:


> Not a spoiler if you are current in the US.
> 
> Question involving the breakup between Lady Mary and Sir Richard Carlisle...
> 
> I may not have this right, but here goes: When he said that Lavinia said something to the effect of  "if we were honest from the beginning all four of us could have been happy"  Did he mean to infer that he loved Lavinia?



I think he meant that if Mary and Matthew had been honest about still loving one another they could have all battled through it... but instead there was lying and illicit dances and kisses.


----------



## purseproblm

Dame Maggie won the Golden Globe for best supporting actress for season 2 tonight.


----------



## Ladybug09

purseproblm said:


> Dame Maggie won the Golden Globe for best supporting actress for season 2 tonight.



Yeah!!


----------



## chantal1922

Ladybug09 said:


> Anyone watching?
> 
> ETA:
> Edith is the Kenya Moore of Downton Abbey.... I don't trust this guy she's marrying....i think he thinks that the family is still wealthy...



I also don't trust Sir Anthony.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sybil, vulgarity is no substitute for wit...love it


Trouble in paradise...Matt and his honor is sooooooo annoying...


----------



## purseproblm

N/m


----------



## Ladybug09

Please don't give spoilers if you've already seen the UK version...thanks!

Eta:  I could not deal with people washing me and undressing me.


----------



## chantal1922

I knew it! Ugh I am mad lol


----------



## Ladybug09

A picture of the 3 of them that's a bad omen...


----------



## Ladybug09

Ohhhh. I shed a tear for Edith...so sad.  I think Sir Anthony loved her but just not enough


----------



## Ladybug09

Did Ethel give her baby away??
I hate how they don't show previews...


----------



## qudz104

Ladybug09 said:


> Did Ethel give her baby away??
> I hate how they don't show previews...



They tell you what happens in one of the episodes. It might not have aired yet.


----------



## aerofish

Time for this.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> A picture of the 3 of them that's a bad omen...


Why?  It's nice, isn't it?  Funny how Mary admitted to not liking her sister but was happy for her.


Ladybug09 said:


> Did Ethel give her baby away??
> I hate how they don't show previews...


No, we could hear the baby, who can't be much of a baby anymore, in the background, when Ethel answered the door.


----------



## KatsBags

Jayne1 said:


> Why?  It's nice, isn't it?  Funny how Mary admitted to not liking her sister but was happy for her.
> 
> No, we could hear the baby, who can't be much of a baby anymore, in the background, when Ethel answered the door.



I thought it might be a second child.


----------



## KatsBags

I am SO happy about Mrs. Hughes!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ I know! How cute was it when she spied Mr. Carson singing happily after hearing her good news! Kind of a sweet "unrequited love" story line. But that awful Sir Anthony -- my heart broke for Edith! (though maybe not so surprising....they'll never let poor Edith be happy on this show!)


----------



## KatsBags

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ I know! How cute was it when she spied Mr. Carson singing happily after hearing her good news! Kind of a sweet "unrequited love" story line. But that awful Sir Anthony -- my heart broke for Edith! (though maybe not so surprising....they'll never let poor Edith be happy on this show!)



I agree with everything you said... especially about Mr. Carson. Between that scene and the way he looked at Mary in her wedding dress... I just love him!


----------



## LADC_chick

Ladybug09 said:


> Anyone watching?
> 
> ETA:
> Edith is the Kenya Moore of Downton Abbey.... I don't trust this guy she's marrying....i think he thinks that the family is still wealthy...



Awww. Not the Kenya of Downton Abbey. Sir Anthony was wrong for what he did.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Why?  It's nice, isn't it?  Funny how Mary admitted to not liking her sister but was happy for her.
> 
> No, we could hear the baby, who can't be much of a baby anymore, in the background, when Ethel answered the door.



No, the pic idea was great, but I just had a bad omen/feeling when she said it.



KatsBags said:


> I thought it might be a second child.



That's what I was thinking tooo....cause I thought she gave up the other kid.


----------



## gelbergirl

Laughed at the Dowager Countess comments in the church.
Then I cried.


----------



## renyin

Maggie smith is totally awesome!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i have to watch this show. my friends love it!


----------



## melissatrv

I agree that is was wrong what Sir Anthony did timing wise BUT...I think Edith sealed her fate when she said she was not marrying him "in spite of" his disability but "because of it" and he would be her "life's WORK".  No man wants to hear that.  And then the fairly cold reaction from Lord Grantham.  Then he may have heard the Dowager Countess' comments in the church and felt like a fool. So in a way I cannot blame him.  And I think he truly loved her. I love how they said "good afternoon" at the altar...so cute.  

The thing is, if she married him in season 1 before Mary screwed it up, she might have been his wife when he went off to war.  What then?  Would she have left him because of an injury.  I think it was a self sacrifice on his part, though the timing could not have been worse.

Sir Anthony is hardly poor and has servants etc so it would not be like Edith would be a nurse maid in the sense that a poor woman would.

I am getting bored of the Mr. Bates storyline.  We need him back at the house.


----------



## junqueprincess

melissatrv said:
			
		

> I agree that is was wrong what Sir Anthony did timing wise BUT...I think Edith sealed her fate when she said she was not marrying him "in spite of" his disability but "because of it" and he would be her "life's WORK".  No man wants to hear that.  And then the fairly cold reaction from Lord Grantham.  Then he may have heard the Dowager Countess' comments in the church and felt like a fool. So in a way I cannot blame him.  And I think he truly loved her. I love how they said "good afternoon" at the altar...so cute.
> 
> The thing is, if she married him in season 1 before Mary screwed it up, she might have been his wife when he went off to war.  What then?  Would she have left him because of an injury.  I think it was a self sacrifice on his part, though the timing could not have been worse.
> 
> Sir Anthony is hardly poor and has servants etc so it would not be like Edith would be a nurse maid in the sense that a poor woman would.
> 
> I am getting bored of the Mr. Bates storyline.  We need him back at the house.



I agree that Edith's choice of words led to this.
I also think that there weren't many men left her age because of the war, so really they should have been more supportive. It was really awful to watch. 

Not sure what's going on with mr bates' story line, it must be leading us somewhere.


----------



## chantal1922

I wish they would hurry up and free Mr. Bates. I miss seeing him and Anna together. I wasn't surprise Sir Anthony didn't marry Edith but the way he did it! I was so mad I threw the pillow at the tv when he walked out the church!


----------



## gelbergirl

Wouldn't a country gentleman have done a more gentlemanly type cancellation of the wedding?  It like he went nuts.  Poor Edith.


----------



## Florasun

Ladybug09 said:


> No, the pic idea was great, but I just had a bad omen/feeling when she said it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking tooo....cause I thought she gave up the other kid.



I thought she kept the first child. I bet she is seeking out help now so she can send him to his wealthy grandparents. She hated the thought of giving him up but now that she is a prostitute, probably wants a better life for him than she can give.


----------



## mundodabolsa

can someone explain to me what happened to mr. bates in the jail last episode? what did the other prisoner say to him while they were outside and what did he find in his bunk?  

I didn't get it. 

thanks!  oh, and if you could quote me to reply that would be great, I try not to look in this thread much in case people who have already seen the 3rd season are discussing it


----------



## junqueprincess

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> can someone explain to me what happened to mr. bates in the jail last episode? what did the other prisoner say to him while they were outside and what did he find in his bunk?
> 
> I didn't get it.
> 
> thanks!  oh, and if you could quote me to reply that would be great, I try not to look in this thread much in case people who have already seen the 3rd season are discussing it



I think the prisoner said there was something planted in his bunk, I didn't see what it was, but  he found it just in time, he ground or hid it into the wall while the guards were searching. He was being setup by his  bunkmate, who he isn't getting along with.


----------



## TinksDelite

I'm finally all caught up.  I watched all of Season 1 & 2 and the start of season 3 over the last two weekends!

Thank the lord that Matthew finally accepted the inheritance; I was like COME ON already!!  

I hope nothing bad happens to Bates in prison; get 'shanked' or something (BTW I think that's what was planted in his bunk)

I'm not happy I accidentally stumbled across a spoiler that talked about the end of season 3


----------



## renyin

Season 3 is super SAD!!


----------



## AECornell

I keep wanting to reply to this thread, but I can't remember what has happened in each episode. I don't want to give anything away!


----------



## qudz104

AECornell said:


> I keep wanting to reply to this thread, but I can't remember what has happened in each episode. I don't want to give anything away!



Me too!! I wish they aired the show here at the same time as the uk.


----------



## mundodabolsa

junqueprincess said:


> I think the prisoner said there was something planted in his bunk, I didn't see what it was, but  he found it just in time, he ground or hid it into the wall while the guards were searching. He was being setup by his  bunkmate, who he isn't getting along with.



thank you! so the other guy warned him, I wasn't sure.  it was one of many moments when I watch that I don't catch what was said with the british accent and am too lazy to rewind 

thanks again.


----------



## Ladybug09

Here...

Dang Branson is a PUNK left Sybil to fend for herself...

Hypocrisy really pisses me off...it was ok for his son to screw around with women but the women they screwed with were considered LESS than...

Im betting Mary cant get pregnant or has troubles...
Kind glad she gave Charlie up...It was EXTREMELY hard being a single mother then...but we see the kind of son the father turned out to be...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Here...
> 
> Dang Branson is a PUNK left Sybil to fend for herself...
> 
> Hypocrisy really pisses me off...it was ok for his son to screw around with women but the women they screwed with were considered LESS than...
> 
> Im betting Mary cant get pregnant or has troubles...
> Kind glad she gave Charlie up...It was EXTREMELY hard being a single mother then...but we see the kind of son the father turned out to be...



I'm crying my eyes out over Ethel giving up Charlie.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I'm crying my eyes out over Ethel giving up Charlie.





i was just about to say the same thing!!!!      that broke my heart!

i can not imagine if i had to hand over either of my boys.  knowing i would more than likely never see him again!


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> i was just about to say the same thing!!!!      that broke my heart!
> 
> i can not imagine if i had to hand over either of my boys.  knowing i would more than likely never see him again!



I couldn't imagine giving up my 2 dogs, let alone a child I carried for 9 months and gave birth too!


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I couldn't imagine giving up my 2 dogs, let alone a child I carried for 9 months and gave birth too!




exactly!

and it's not like he is an infant!  it would kill me knowing my child is wondering where i am and why i did not want him anymore. i am sure that evil man will make sure that charlie forgets all about her.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I'm glad Edith has something she can be proud of.


----------



## mundodabolsa

best line of the season so far:  "he looks like a footman in a musical revue."


----------



## Ladybug09

I was thinking he would be gay, the new footman, but apparently he doesn't like what's his face's attention all the touchy feely.


----------



## qudz104

chowlover2 said:


> I'm crying my eyes out over Ethel giving up Charlie.



that scene KILLED me when i saw it... i couldnt imagine what she was going thorigh, although it was in her child's best interest and he was going to stay at his grandparents place. and he was such a little cutie!


----------



## bag-princess

mundodabolsa said:


> best line of the season so far:  "he looks like a footman in a musical revue."



Didn't Maggie Smirh's character say that?
If I remember correctly. If so ALL of her lines are the best every single episode! She is my favorite to watch!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I was thinking he would be gay, the new footman, but apparently he doesn't like what's his face's attention all the touchy feely.



He looked so much like the guy from the movie "eragon" - just a little older. Ed Speleers is his name.


----------



## Florasun

When I saw the scenes where Branson was on the lam for torching the house of the Anglo-Irish family, it reminded me that Maggie Smith was in a movie where she played an Anglo-Irish lady. It is called The Last September and is set in Ireland during the twenties while the Irish war of independence was going on. Jane Birkin is in the movie also - (for all you Hermes fans. This is the PURSE forum, after all, LOL).


----------



## KatsBags

bag-princess said:


> He looked so much like the guy from the movie "eragon" - just a little older. Ed Speleers is his name.



I knew he looked familiar.

I just googled his name... it is the actor from Eragon.


----------



## melissatrv

I felt so bad for Ethel too.  And then the poor treatment by Mrs. Byrd. Seriously what choice did she have back then?  There was no welfare, no daycares.  The family should have sent her money when they knew what was happenning.  I have a feeling the grandmother of Charley will keep Ethel informed and perhaps even bring him to see her, especially if husband kicks off.

Another scenario came into my head.  What if Charley's father did not die?  His family certainly would not have wanted anything to do with the boy then.  It would have tarnished their son's reputation and prevented him from marrying someone "proper".  Poor Ethel would be completely on her own then.


----------



## bag-princess

KatsBags said:


> I knew he looked familiar.
> 
> I just googled his name... it is the actor from Eragon.





omg!!!! thank you sooooo much!!!!  

i meant to do it this morning but i have not had the time!  i had a feeling i was right since it has been years since i last saw him.


----------



## Vlad

Megs and I made the decision to download the entire show (seasons 1-3, incl Christmas specials) and just finished watching. It's already showed and been released in the UK on Bluray so it was easy to come by on the Interwebs. Now deep depression set in over the fact that we'll have to wait until Autumn to watch the Grantham saga continue.

What a bloody good show. I haven't had a show that's captivated me so much, probably ever. Season three delivers, hard. 

No spoilers here, just stating my appreciation for a fantastic piece of television.


----------



## Sarni

Vlad said:


> Megs and I made the decision to download the entire show (seasons 1-3, incl Christmas specials) and just finished watching. It's already showed and been released in the UK on Bluray so it was easy to come by on the Interwebs. Now deep depression set in over the fact that we'll have to wait until Autumn to watch the Grantham saga continue.
> 
> What a bloody good show. I haven't had a show that's captivated me so much, probably ever. Season three delivers, hard.
> 
> No spoilers here, just stating my appreciation for a fantastic piece of television.



I agree....I love it. No one does this type of series as well as the British...not even close! Perfection!


----------



## qudz104

Vlad said:


> Megs and I made the decision to download the entire show (seasons 1-3, incl Christmas specials) and just finished watching. It's already showed and been released in the UK on Bluray so it was easy to come by on the Interwebs. Now deep depression set in over the fact that we'll have to wait until Autumn to watch the Grantham saga continue.
> 
> What a bloody good show. I haven't had a show that's captivated me so much, probably ever. Season three delivers, hard.
> 
> No spoilers here, just stating my appreciation for a fantastic piece of television.



Agreed completely! Im avoiding posting here since i already saw season 3 when it aired in the UK and i desperately want season 4 to start now!


----------



## FreshLilies

I honestly hope they never stop making this series. I love everything about it: I am captivated by the upper class in that era. I wish we still had a lot of those traditions... 

I want a butler... and cook... and maid... and chauffer


----------



## chowlover2

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Where is everyone tonight?



I'm here... so whats his face was a prick..

The maid...cant work with a woman who worked as a wh ore but it was ok to worked for men who whor ed around with their wives...ironic

Daisy needs to take a chill pill..she should have acted when she had the chance...

I'm sorry but does the FATHER have no say in the delivery.. well of course he didn't. But still Lord Grantham was showing his arrogant entitled ways...


He's from the old school of doctoring....jerk. first thing I thought was eclampsia


----------



## Ladybug09

I hate these new freakin ads that show up on the mobile app!!!!!!

Arggggh that doctor is such a jerk!

I feel foreboding...lady Sybil is going to die...something bad will happen...she is going to have complications after birth...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I hate these new freakin ads that show up on the mobile app!!!!!!
> 
> Arggggh that doctor is such a jerk!
> 
> I feel foreboding...lady Sybil is going to die...something bad will happen...she is going to have complications after birth...



Yes, I'm thinking that too! And the ads suck on the IPad!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I'm thinking that too! And the ads suck on the IPad!



Oh my ...this brought tears to my eyes...i hate to say it Lord Grantham should have NEVER interfered...sooo sad

Eta: sybil KNEW she was dying...

Oh my goodness I'm bawling over here...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh my ...this brought tears to my eyes...i hate to say it Lord Grantham should have NEVER interfered...sooo sad



I am liking Lord Grantham less and less this season.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I am liking Lord Grantham less and less this season.



My dog can feel my distress this... He's trying to cheer me up..lol

Mary is Queen of the put down and cold shoulder...Matt will have to be a weak man to keep her...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> My dog can feel my distress this... He's trying to cheer me up..lol



I did not see that coming. That is Lady Sybil.


----------



## slang

I love when Ethel asked Mary if they will get along better now with Sybil gone and Mary answers so matter of fact "I doubt it" - it actually made me LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I did not see that coming.



My Lord I cannot deal with GrandMama  crying....


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> I love when Ethel asked Mary if they will get along better now with Sybil gone and Mary answers so matter of fact "I doubt it" - it actually made me LOL



Like I said....Queen of the set down.....


Lord not Tom AND the baby!!!!!!


----------



## Gurzzy

I am so scared of coming in this thread and reading spoilers, but I was just so shocked by this episode!! I liked Sybil and that death scene was so well done. I am sad to see her go.


----------



## chowlover2

Gurzzy said:


> I am so scared of coming in this thread and reading spoilers, but I was just so shocked by this episode!! I liked Sybil and that death scene was so well done. I am sad to see her go.



Yes, some people were watching the show online when it aired in the UK, so I stayed away then. This is going to be a real tug of war between Tom and Lord Grantham over the baby.


----------



## lilpursekitty

Oh man, it was heavily alluded to that Sybil would not make it, and I was ok up until the Dowager Countess showing up and breaking down momentarily, then talking about how many women had been lost in childbirth before her.  That was crushing.  She was the only one I found truly convincing in her grief.


----------



## LADC_chick

I have to watch this episode again. I was only half paying attention, so I didn't understand what teh ruckus was between the doctor, Lord Grantham, and the other guy.

I'm sad that Sybil's gone. She was my favorite of the sisters.


----------



## bisbee

You knew it was going to happen...as soon as the doctors began arguing.  So very sad...but it happened so often back then.

Of course, it was the nicest sister who had to die...


----------



## chowlover2

LADC_chick said:


> I have to watch this episode again. I was only half paying attention, so I didn't understand what teh ruckus was between the doctor, Lord Grantham, and the other guy.
> 
> I'm sad that Sybil's gone. She was my favorite of the sisters.



Sybil was in preeclampsia, and her family Dr recognized it. The specialist from London poo poo'ed and said it was nothing. Lord Grantham sided with him, white Cora and the family Dr wanted her to go to the hospital.


----------



## LVBagLady

Ladybug09 said:


> My dog can feel my distress this... He's trying to cheer me up..lol
> 
> Mary is Queen of the put down and cold shoulder...Matt will have to be a weak man to keep her...


My cat came and sat on my lap. He can be standoffish and only does that when I'm sick or stressed or sad.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> I have to watch this episode again. I was only half paying attention, so I didn't understand what teh ruckus was between the doctor, Lord Grantham, and the other guy.
> 
> I'm sad that Sybil's gone. She was my favorite of the sisters.





chowlover2 said:


> Sybil was in preeclampsia, and her family Dr recognized it. The specialist from London poo poo'ed and said it was nothing. Lord Grantham sided with him, white Cora and the family Dr wanted her to go to the hospital.


LADC all of this....

Also.... Sir Parker was part of the peerage and also was a trained doctor. He was of the old school of thought, doctoring, and reasoning whereas the other doctor was from the new school of doctoring instead of leaving things just up to feeling and thought and tradition,  he relied upon scientific thought.

Look Granthams true attitude as the "lord of the manor" came out in that episode despite the fact that both men were qualified doctors, he still relied upon the opinion of someone from the peerage over someone who is not of the peerage.

The sad thing is I had he listened to their childhood doctor Sobel probably could have been saved...


LVBagLady said:


> My cat came and sat on my lap. He can be standoffish and only does that when I'm sick or stressed or sad.


Gotta love our fur babies...


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder what is up with Mary? It looks as if she can't have children and she knows it. Fertility specialists were probably few and far between in those days, I wonder what is up?


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what is up with Mary? It looks as if she can't have children and she knows it. Fertility specialists were probably few and far between in those days, I wonder what is up?



Done rule out Matthew...

hopefully we dont find out she had an abortion to get rid of the Turks baby and damaged he pregnancy chances...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Done rule out Matthew...
> 
> hopefully we dont find out she had an abortion to get rid of the Turks baby and damaged he pregnancy chances...



That had crossed my mind as well.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> My Lord I cannot deal with GrandMama  crying....




i was fine until that happened.  some evil person on another site had spoiled that this was going to happen a couple weeks ago so i was prepared for it.  i still found it sad and then when my girl Grandmama cried that did it!!  she is always strong no matter what so that really shook me. 


as to mary - i can't decide if she doesn't want children right now or if she knows it is not possible. either way she had the strangest look on her face when he mentioned it.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> i was fine until that happened.  some evil person on another site had spoiled that this was going to happen a couple weeks ago so i was prepared for it.  i still found it sad and then when my girl Grandmama cried that did it!!  she is always strong no matter what so that really shook me.
> 
> as to mary - i can't decide if she doesn't want children right now or if she knows it is not possible. either way she had the strangest look on her face when he mentioned it.



Hopefully we will find out what gives by this seasons end. I hope Bates gets out of jail, we need some happiness.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Hopefully we will find out what gives by this seasons end. I hope Bates gets out of jail, *we need some happiness*.





from what others have said on other boards - not mentioning spoilers thank goodness only that "it gets worse" - we will need alot of happiness by the season ending.


----------



## melissatrv

I am wondering why Lord Grantham brought in the other doctor to begin with.  My thoughts are that perhaps he lost confidence in Dr. Clarkson after his diagnosis of Matthew.  It did not really make sense to bring in this other doctor.  But I guess if you think of it, having a C-section back then must have been a huge deal and probably lots of women died just from that.  Lord Grantham made the wrong call but I honestly think he thought that Dr. Clarkson's advice was wrong or would put Sybill more at risk.   

Not for nothing but I would have rather they killed off Tom and let Sybill live and find a new man.  This is going to put a huge divide between Lord and Lady Grantham.  I also liked seeing Thomas break down over this.  He has proven on a few occasions that he can be a caring human.


----------



## chowlover2

melissatrv said:


> I am wondering why Lord Grantham brought in the other doctor to begin with.  My thoughts are that perhaps he lost confidence in Dr. Clarkson after his diagnosis of Matthew.  It did not really make sense to bring in this other doctor.  But I guess if you think of it, having a C-section back then must have been a huge deal and probably lots of women died just from that.  Lord Grantham made the wrong call but I honestly think he thought that Dr. Clarkson's advice was wrong or would put Sybill more at risk.
> 
> Not for nothing but I would have rather they killed off Tom and let Sybill live and find a new man.  This is going to put a huge divide between Lord and Lady Grantham.  I also liked seeing Thomas break down over this.  He has proven on a few occasions that he can be a caring human.



Yes, it doesn't look like things are going to improve for Lord Grantham. He seems like one of those old fuddy duddies who lets new and improved ideas pass him by. I hope Edith takes the newspaper position.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, it doesn't look like things are going to improve for Lord Grantham. He seems like one of those old fuddy duddies who lets new and improved ideas pass him by. I hope Edith takes the newspaper position.



Yep as i stated that why he brought the new doctor ..hanging o to old conventions....trusting those of HIS level and clinging on to OLD ideals.


----------



## KatsBags

OMG!!

I am absolutely sobbing...especially when Cora was in the bedroom.


----------



## Ladybug09

Downton won a SAG award tonight an got a shoutout on WWHL!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Downton won a SAG award tonight an got a shoutout on WWHL!



Andy is killing me tonight, and I love Jeff. Am glad to hear he and Jenni are ok.


----------



## KristyDarling

KatsBags said:


> OMG!!
> 
> I am absolutely sobbing...especially when Cora was in the bedroom.



I know!!!!  It was gut-wrenching!! I still can't believe it.


----------



## emkim

I just started watching season 1 and its amazing! I can't believe I didn't find out about this show sooner.


----------



## km8282

emkim said:


> I just started watching season 1 and its amazing! I can't believe I didn't find out about this show sooner.



Get ready to be addicted. I started it a few months ago and watched season 1 & 2 in less than two weeks! It's so good!


----------



## Florasun

OMG! Last night was a shocker! I know this is basically a soap opera set in a castle, but still I was so upset by Sybil dying. Poor Cora. Poor Tom. 
I also wonder what I going to happen with Mrs. Crowley and Ethel. And I am tired of the Bates story line. The way the timeline jumps around in this show, he must have been in jail for a couple of years now.


----------



## gelbergirl

Regarding the reason for no baby with Mary and Matthew - I suspect Mary is using a form of birth control (a type of diaphragm would have been available to the wealthy in Europe) and not telling him.  Just my suspicions.

Also, Dowager Countess announces that "the chauffeur" would be making the decision on deciding on where Lady Sybille delivers the baby.  She is so funny.

Poor Ethel is having a problem cooking and even making a cup of tea.


----------



## Florasun

Maggie Smith's left eye is driving me nuts. It looks like it is about to pop out of its socket. Anybody else notice this or is it just me?


----------



## LADC_chick

chowlover2 said:


> Sybil was in preeclampsia, and her family Dr recognized it. The specialist from London poo poo'ed and said it was nothing. Lord Grantham sided with him, white Cora and the family Dr wanted her to go to the hospital.





Ladybug09 said:


> LADC all of this....
> 
> Also.... Sir Parker was part of the peerage and also was a trained doctor. He was of the old school of thought, doctoring, and reasoning whereas the other doctor was from the new school of doctoring instead of leaving things just up to feeling and thought and tradition,  he relied upon scientific thought.
> 
> Look Granthams true attitude as the "lord of the manor" came out in that episode despite the fact that both men were qualified doctors, he still relied upon the opinion of someone from the peerage over someone who is not of the peerage.
> 
> The sad thing is I had he listened to their childhood doctor Sobel probably could have been saved...
> 
> Gotta love our fur babies...



Thank you for the recap! Because of delays to the work day, I took the opportunity to watch the episode again this morning. 

Cora is so pissed at Robert. I don't know when he'll be able to get out of the doghouse there.


----------



## melissatrv

They say that there is nothing that impacts a marriage more than the death of a child.  But in a case where she has cause to blame him, not sure how they will survive it.  




LADC_chick said:


> Thank you for the recap! Because of delays to the work day, I took the opportunity to watch the episode again this morning.
> 
> Cora is so pissed at Robert. I don't know when he'll be able to get out of the doghouse there.


----------



## chowlover2

gelbergirl said:


> Regarding the reason for no baby with Mary and Matthew - I suspect Mary is using a form of birth control (a type of diaphragm would have been available to the wealthy in Europe) and not telling him.  Just my suspicions.
> 
> Also, Dowager Countess announces that "the chauffeur" would be making the decision on deciding on where Lady Sybille delivers the baby.  She is so funny.
> 
> Poor Ethel is having a problem cooking and even making a cup of tea.



I didn't even realize they had birth control in that time! I love TPF, I learn something new everyday!


----------



## bag-princess

gelbergirl said:


> Regarding the reason for no baby with Mary and Matthew - I suspect Mary is using a form of birth control (a type of diaphragm would have been available to the wealthy in Europe) and not telling him.  Just my suspicions.
> 
> *Also, Dowager Countess announces that "the chauffeur" would be making the decision on deciding on where Lady Sybille delivers the baby.  She is so funny.
> *
> Poor Ethel is having a problem cooking and even making a cup of tea.




i love her!! she is my absolute fav!!  when she is not immediately on i am just waiting for her to enter the room and say something!! she has the best lines.

i love your point about mary and birth control.  i had not thought of that but i can tell by the look on her face she is not very thrilled with the talk of having a child right now.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> i love her!! she is my absolute fav!!  when she is not immediately on i am just waiting for her to enter the room and say something!! she has the best lines.
> 
> i love your point about mary and birth control.  i had not thought of that but i can tell by the look on her face she is not very thrilled with the talk of having a child right now.



Yes, and it looks like her husband is dying for an heir.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, and it looks like her husband is dying for an heir.



yes - he is the one with baby fever!!


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> yes - he is the one with baby fever!!



Yes, quite the thing to have an heir and a spare. Even today there was the baby bump watch on Kate and Will.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, quite the thing to have an heir and a spare. Even today there was the baby bump watch on Kate and Will.



i am even more interested in this now - with the birth control theory.  you know how she is - if he keeps pushing her and she really does not want it she is going to snap at him!


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> i am even more interested in this now - with the birth control theory.  you know how she is - if he keeps pushing her and she really does not want it she is going to snap at him!



That will be fun when that happens, Mary is cut from the same cloth as the Dowager Countess!


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> That will be fun when that happens, Mary is cut from the same cloth as the Dowager Countess!




ITA!!!   she is her younger mini-me!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!!   she is her younger mini-me!!!!



She really is, nothing like her Mother or Father. I wonder if Edith will find love???


----------



## Ladybug09

gelbergirl said:


> Regarding the reason for no baby with Mary and Matthew - *I suspect Mary is using a form of birth control *(a type of diaphragm would have been available to the wealthy in Europe) and not telling him.  Just my suspicions.
> 
> Also, Dowager Countess announces that "the chauffeur" would be making the decision on deciding on where Lady Sybille delivers the baby.  She is so funny.
> 
> Poor Ethel is having a problem cooking and even making a cup of tea.



Yep, they definitely had BC...The prostitutes, courtesans used to use them (sheep bladder condoms, and sponges for birth control)...I could totally see her controlling the situation as she's a control freak....

Also, I don't think she really trust Matthew and if she has a baby with him, they would be stuck for life, or at a minimum she would have to leave the child with the father.



melissatrv said:


> They say that there is nothing that impacts a marriage more than the death of a child.  But in a case where she has cause to blame him, not sure how they will survive it.



Yep, this is true...I don't think her and Lord Grantham's marriage will ever be the same...she tried to intervene and he would NOT listen.



bag-princess said:


> i love her!! she is my absolute fav!!  when she is not immediately on i am just waiting for her to enter the room and say something!! she has the best lines.
> 
> i love your point about mary and birth control.  i had not thought of that but i can tell by the look on her face she is not very thrilled with the talk of having a child right now.



Exactly



chowlover2 said:


> That will be fun when that happens, Mary is cut from the same cloth as the Dowager Countess!



Yep



chowlover2 said:


> She really is, nothing like her Mother or Father. I wonder if Edith will find love???



all I could think...Edith is desperate...would she make a play on Tom???


----------



## KatsBags

Ladybug09 said:


> all I could think...Edith is desperate...would she make a play on Tom???



I don't think so.

I think this newspaper column will really help her become an independent woman. I can see her living a very fulfilled single life. Although, I would LOVE it if she and Richard Carlisle (he is a newspaper publisher, after all) began a satisfying & fulfilling relationship... just to "one up" Mary.


----------



## Ladybug09

KatsBags said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I think this newspaper column will really help her become an independent woman. I can see her living a very fulfilled single life. Although, I would LOVE it if she and Richard Carlisle (he is a newspaper publisher, after all) began a satisfying & fulfilling relationship... just to "one up" Mary.



I don't think she would either, but it would make for scandal...


----------



## chowlover2

KatsBags said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I think this newspaper column will really help her become an independent woman. I can see her living a very fulfilled single life. Although, I would LOVE it if she and Richard Carlisle (he is a newspaper publisher, after all) began a satisfying & fulfilling relationship... just to "one up" Mary.



I agree!


----------



## melissatrv

Speaking of Richard Carlisle, I was hoping to see the Mr. Pamook scandal break.  It was such a huge issue in past seasons and they simply glossed over it.  I am quite sure knowing his character that he would have published it.  An interesting twist would have been for Mary and Matthew to go to Newport with Shirley Maclaine to ride out the scandal and have a few adventures there.   Or at least have some gossip or adverse impact on her in England.  Her and Matthew don't have much of a story this season so far.

Also not sure why having a baby would be such a difficult choice for her to make.  It is not like she has to choose between career and family or find daycare like women of today.  They would simply hire a couple of live in nannies.   I am wondering if she is having fertility issues. Matthew thinks it is him but it could be her.


----------



## Ladybug09

Because she is of the Nobility....I still don't think she is Sure of her rship with Matthew...If they were to divorce, it would be scandal, but she could leave, but if she had a child BY LAW, the child in a divorce would be his and would remain with him, Especially after he became Lord Grantham...children were always propery of the Father.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I loved this episode. It was so well done. It's sad that she died but women died in childbirth all the time back then. I would have died having my first daughter if I had lived back then because they probably wouldn't have known I needed a C-section ahead of time and I would have bled to death. 

It all seemed to happen so fast. That's why I love this show. You aren't doing that endless waiting you had to do in traditional soaps and everyone is not out to screw everyone else like in the evening soaps. I am kind of sick of the Bates storyline, too. I wish he would just get out already.


----------



## honu

KatsBags said:


> OMG!!
> 
> I am absolutely sobbing...especially when Cora was in the bedroom.



Even though I knew what was going to happen (I read spoilers) I still cried buckets!!! :cry:

I know what it's like to lose a family member, and it brought back memories of when I was alone with my Mother and kissed her farewell.


----------



## Ladybug09

Andy went in on Lord Grantham again last night...LOL


----------



## km8282

Ladybug09 said:


> Andy went in on Lord Grantham again last night...LOL



Nvm! I totally misread this and thought there was another ep  totally get what you were talking about now.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I don't know if this has already been posted but there is a hilarious website that does Downton episode re-caps as if the cast had facebook pages, pretty funny:

http://www.happyplace.com/20883/downton-abbey-facebook-recap-season-3-episode-4


----------



## Love Of My Life

Downton Abbey.. love every minute of it... its repeated tonight..


----------



## melissatrv

Hilarious, thanks for posting!



debbiesdaughter said:


> I don't know if this has already been posted but there is a hilarious website that does Downton episode re-caps as if the cast had facebook pages, pretty funny:
> 
> http://www.happyplace.com/20883/downton-abbey-facebook-recap-season-3-episode-4


----------



## Sarni

debbiesdaughter said:


> I don't know if this has already been posted but there is a hilarious website that does Downton episode re-caps as if the cast had facebook pages, pretty funny:
> 
> http://www.happyplace.com/20883/downton-abbey-facebook-recap-season-3-episode-4



Awesome....too funny!!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## peace43

.:Sprigged:. said:


> FYI, the complete downton abbey season 3 is now available on iTunes (except the Christmas special).



Also available on Amazon Prime.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## mundodabolsa

lilpursekitty said:


> Oh man, it was heavily alluded to that Sybil would not make it, and I was ok up until the Dowager Countess showing up and breaking down momentarily, then talking about how many women had been lost in childbirth before her.  That was crushing.  She was the only one I found truly convincing in her grief.



this was the moment that did me in too, I'm normally a big crier but I didn't cry until Maggie smith's scene. which was amusing considering I watched the episode on a bus.

the only thing I really missed was a moment between the dowager countess and lady grantham. you would think the two mothers would pull together, the dowager countess didn't even greet lady grantham when she walked in the room.


----------



## Quigs

Re: USA Viewers

I was checking on the masterpiece website and it lists 7 episodes for season 3. It didn't mention the Christmas special.  Does anyone know if it will air in the US?

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/schedule/


----------



## mundodabolsa

Quigs said:


> Re: USA Viewers
> 
> I was checking on the masterpiece website and it lists 7 episodes for season 3. It didn't mention the Christmas special.  Does anyone know if it will air in the US?
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/schedule/



I believe what they have listed as the 7th episode is the "christmas special." or that's how it seems based on all the episodes I bought on iTunes.


----------



## Quigs

mundodabolsa said:


> I believe what they have listed as the 7th episode is the "christmas special." or that's how it seems based on all the episodes I bought on iTunes.



Thank you!


----------



## melissatrv

Wow, so we are more than half way through?  Seems like it just started!


----------



## chowlover2

Where is everyone?


----------



## KatsBags

chowlover2 said:


> Where is everyone?



It doesn't start here for about an hour and a half.

Football and Downton Abbey... best way to spend a Sunday night!!


----------



## LVBagLady

chowlover2 said:


> Where is everyone?


Watching the super bowl. I took a break and watched Downton Abbey.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I left my hubby to go watch Downton last night!  Cora's dialogue was so incredibly rough last night that I actually laughed a little at how brutal she was being on Lord G.  I actually also really enjoyed seeing Lady Mary holding baby Sybil.  I thought that scene was really sweet.  And FINALLY Bates will be back to Dowton, so very tired of the jail plot.


----------



## km8282

debbiesdaughter said:


> And FINALLY Bates will be back to Dowton, so very tired of the jail plot.



Same here. If I had to see him walk those prison circles once more I would have screamed!


----------



## melissatrv

Oh Dear Lord yes!  The episode was really uneventful....nothing much to talk about.  The best thing Tom could do would be to live in one of the cottages or smaller houses and raise the baby there.  Not get her killed in one of revolutionary activities.




debbiesdaughter said:


> I left my hubby to go watch Downton last night!  Cora's dialogue was so incredibly rough last night that I actually laughed a little at how brutal she was being on Lord G.  I actually also really enjoyed seeing Lady Mary holding baby Sybil.  I thought that scene was really sweet.  *And FINALLY Bates will be back to Dowton*, so very tired of the jail plot.


----------



## chowlover2

melissatrv said:


> Oh Dear Lord yes!  The episode was really uneventful....nothing much to talk about.  The best thing Tom could do would be to live in one of the cottages or smaller houses and raise the baby there.  Not get her killed in one of revolutionary activities.



I totally agree! Tom could live in one of the tenant cottages, farm, and raise the baby close to the family. He gets along well with Matthew, a perfect option.


----------



## bisbee

chowlover2 said:


> I totally agree! Tom could live in one of the tenant cottages, farm, and raise the baby close to the family. He gets along well with Matthew, a perfect option.



That is exactly what I was thinking when he and Matthew were at one of the tenant farms.  In fact, don't be surprised if that's what happens...why else would that scene have been included?


----------



## slyyls

bisbee said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking when he and Matthew were at one of the tenant farms.  In fact, don't be surprised if that's what happens...why else would that scene have been included?




Of course. The first rule of film is that everything is introduced in the first fifteen minutes.


----------



## Ladybug09

I watch the show but I was kinda doing some other stuff at the same time. The show was good last night seemed a little rushed in some spots though. I dont like the fact that he name the baby Sybil give the baby here all alone unique identity .


----------



## Allisonfaye

melissatrv said:


> Oh Dear Lord yes!  The episode was really uneventful....nothing much to talk about.  The best thing Tom could do would be to live in one of the cottages or smaller houses and raise the baby there.  Not get her killed in one of revolutionary activities.





Ladybug09 said:


> I watch the show but I was kinda doing some other stuff at the same time. The show was good last night seemed a little rushed in some spots though. I dont like the fact that he name the baby Sybil give the baby here all alone unique identity .



Wow, I thought it was really good.


----------



## mundodabolsa

something interesting I've noticed...

many of us who watch the series on pbs in the US lament that we're not watching the original UK version, like we're getting cheated and watching an edited version. however, I've now watched the sybil's labor and following episode two times each, once the "original UK version" sold on itunes and once what was shown the last two weeks on pbs. 

and I can tell you that it's the opposite situation; in these two episodes at least the american version has more.  entire extra scenes. nothing super significant, mostly short downstairs moments and conversations between the staff.  and in the scenes that are equivalent, the american version has several cases of extra lines of dialogue at the beginning or end. 

I know I was surprised, I thought it was the opposite case, maybe this is unique to season 3?


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## Ladybug09

.:Sprigged:. said:


> Maybe this is because Downton is shown on ITV, which has commercials, vs. PBS which does not...they need to make up the extra time?



Oh could be...


----------



## gelbergirl

I am Downton Abbey crazed.
I watch from iTunes and PBS.


----------



## pmburk

I can't wait to see what happens with Tom. I hope he does stay at Downton, and I agree the "tenant farm" scene is definitely prepping us for something with him.

I love Bates, and I'm glad he's FINALLY going to be out of jail. Man, that plotline was growing so old for me. My husband kept asking where his "conjugal visits" were. 

I'm also anxious to see what happens with the kitchen staff and that love quadrangle. Will Daisy leave to go tend farm?


----------



## gracekelly

Can't wait for Bates to get back because his story line was so boring.

A little less soap opera would be nice, but I don't think it will happen.


----------



## TinksDelite

I keep thinking something bad is going to happen to Bates before they can release him.


----------



## LVBagLady

Me too.


----------



## Sternchen

Downton Abbey has got to be one of the best shows I have seen in a long time.

I am currently on Episode 4 of Series 3 and am looking forward to catching up


----------



## VuittonsLover

I'm watching the first episode of the first season now. I'm sure I will be hooked too.


----------



## mundodabolsa

VuittonsLover said:


> I'm watching the first episode of the first season now. I'm sure I will be hooked too.



cancel all your weekend plans.


----------



## KatsBags

mundodabolsa said:


> cancel all your weekend plans.



... yes!


----------



## bag-princess

mundodabolsa said:


> cancel all your weekend plans.




you got that right!!!!  i watched the entire season two in one sitting!  just happened to luck up on seeing that PBS was going to show it before #3 began and thought i would see what it was all about.  i did.NOT.move until the last show had gone off!


----------



## melissatrv

Why is tonight 2 hours?  Is it the season 3 finale?  Is there a Christmas special like last year that we will see perhaps next week or is this it?


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow lots going on tonight....i actually feel sorry for Thomas


----------



## LVBagLady

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow lots going on tonight....i actually feel sorry for Thomas


Me too.


----------



## dpgyrl026

debbiesdaughter said:


> I don't know if this has already been posted but there is a hilarious website that does Downton episode re-caps as if the cast had facebook pages, pretty funny:
> 
> http://www.happyplace.com/20883/downton-abbey-facebook-recap-season-3-episode-4



Brilliant!  

Also, season3 episode 7 isn't available yet right?  I checked both Amazon prime and iTunes.


----------



## melissatrv

Something I have been meaning to ask...what is the deal with breakfast?  Why do the married ladies not have to come to breakfast and can have breakfast in bed but the men (married or not) and single women must come downstairs to the table?   Is it assumed that these married women had sex with their husbands and needed extra time to recoup or something?


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I enjoyed the episode last night however I was kind of perplexed by 2 things.  One being the fact that can they not let Edith have even one normal relationship in her life??  I mean I'm kind of over her bad luck with men.  

And Thomas....I understand they had to have the final outcome happen the way it did with Bates returning home but I was kind of upset that they made him go to Jimmy's room at night when he knew that Alfred wasn't even home yet.  I mean give Thomas somewhat of a brain.  It made for good tv but I still think Thomas wouldn't have made his move in that exact way....

Anyone else love the end with the 3 men all cheering?!  I thought that was a perfect way to end this episode.


----------



## pmburk

I felt so badly for Thomas! I am glad Bates stood up & did the right thing - when he was telling Thomas he didn't care what happened to him & such, I was thinking, "That's not who you are!" I was glad he did the right thing, and I really hope Thomas will be a little nicer now. I do wonder how Thomas knew about the soap, though! I cannot imagine O'Brien confessing that to him.

And yes, I too am over Edith's rotten luck in love. If the series ends & she isn't happily married to some stunningly handsome, super successful man, I'm flying to England & taking it up personally with Julian Fellowes.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

melissatrv said:


> Something I have been meaning to ask...what is the deal with breakfast?  Why do the married ladies not have to come to breakfast and can have breakfast in bed but the men (married or not) and single women must come downstairs to the table?   Is it assumed that these married women had sex with their husbands and needed extra time to recoup or something?



I think it has something to do with a married woman in the morning waiting until her husband has left for breakfast then her servant can come in and she can eat breakfast and get dressed for the day without her husband being in the room???  A married woman privilege??  I don't think men were to be around when the women were getting dressed??


----------



## bag-princess

hopefully edith will break the cycle and NOT get involved with yet another man in a relationship that is going no place fast!!!   she is old enough to know better by now.


----------



## melissatrv

Thanks, It makes sense....not for our time but theirs, .  They had such curious customs....I often found myself wondering why all housekeepers and cooks are "Mrs" whether or not they were ever married.  Why Miss O'Brien and Mr. Bates are referred to as such by the downstairs but are referred to as O'Brien and Bates by Lord and Lady Grantham.  It was discussed last night what Mary would call Anna now that she is a Lady's Maid since she cannot be called "Bates" with another Bates around, LOL.

I hope that long lost cousin or whoever she is hits the road fast!!!  How annoying is she?  I felt bad for Thomas last night also. Especially when he told Mr. Carson he was different and not "foul"  Being gay back then must have been such a struggle.  What was surprising to me is that Lord Grantham is so stuck in the past about everything yet barely blinked about Thomas' indescretion and had no problem keeping him on. Seemed like such a contradiction. 




debbiesdaughter said:


> I think it has something to do with a married woman in the morning waiting until her husband has left for breakfast then her servant can come in and she can eat breakfast and get dressed for the day without her husband being in the room???  A married woman privilege??  I don't think men were to be around when the women were getting dressed??


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I hope that long lost cousin or whoever she is hits the road fast!!!  How annoying is she?  I felt bad for Thomas last night also. Especially when he told Mr. Carson he was different and not "foul"  Being gay back then must have been such a struggle.  What was surprising to me is that Lord Grantham is so stuck in the past about everything yet barely blinked about Thomas' indescretion and had no problem keeping him on. Seemed like such a contradiction.[/QUOTE]

Yes this!  Why is Lord G so ok with Thomas???  It is so perplexing!  And yes the 18 year old cousin plot line....not sure why we need that except to show the extreme contrast between what was going on in the big city and how stuck in the past Downton was..


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## pmburk

debbiesdaughter said:


> And yes the 18 year old cousin plot line....not sure why we need that except to show the extreme contrast between what was going on in the big city and how stuck in the past Downton was..



I think you hit the nail on the head. A major recurring theme this season seems to be how much the world & times are changing around them (especially Carson & Lord Grantham). 

And yes that cousin was super annoying and I felt like she was over-acting and trying to be sexy in every scene, but maybe that was the point.


----------



## CaliQT

Yes, I agree about the cousin being used to show contrast. I always heard how the 20s were wild times... flappers, girls cutting their hair off, wearing short dresses, having premarital sex... plus lots of single men and women had cars - making it ideal to drive to another town where no one knew your family, or just go parking somewhere remote. 

But then it seems the 30s hit and everyone got proper again. 

What year is it supposed to be now?


----------



## Necromancer

melissatrv said:


> *I hope that long lost cousin or whoever she is hits the road fast!!!  How annoying is she?  *I felt bad for Thomas last night also. Especially when he told Mr. Carson he was different and not "foul"  Being gay back then must have been such a struggle.  What was surprising to me is that Lord Grantham is so stuck in the past about everything yet barely blinked about Thomas' indescretion and had no problem keeping him on. Seemed like such a contradiction.



I agree, she is extremely annoying and spoils every scene she is in. Get rid of her.
We've seen the 2012 Xmas special here, so I'm waiting patiently for series 4 to start.


----------



## LADC_chick

CaliQT said:


> Yes, I agree about the cousin being used to show contrast. I always heard how the 20s were wild times... flappers, girls cutting their hair off, wearing short dresses, having premarital sex... plus lots of single men and women had cars - making it ideal to drive to another town where no one knew your family, or just go parking somewhere remote.
> 
> But then it seems the 30s hit and everyone got proper again.
> 
> What year is it supposed to be now?



I just checked Wiki's episode list, and they're saying that this episode with the cricket match takes place in 1920. And seeing that now, it feels way too early for the cousin to be a "flapper" or for there to be a jazz club in London in that year. The jazz that they were playing in the club wouldn't have happened until mid-1920s. Ragtime, maybe? But regardless, the idea of a flapper in 1920 seems quite early.


----------



## gelbergirl

I get the sense that the men like to get up earlier, put on their country suits, eat breakfast and get on to their meetings in the county.  The women wanting to lounge in a little bit more.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## SherryF

I loved the ending scene as well, with the three men clapping and the two brothers-in-law being shown as good friends.  I love has Matthew always has Tom's back. 

I agree with a previous post about how the show depicts how quickly times are changing, especially for women.  

On another note, how HOT is Matthew? !?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Sternchen

I just realised that I'm a bit ahead of all of you. I won't say anything about what happens, but I just want to say that I am *SO* upset!


----------



## chowlover2

debbiesdaughter said:


> I hope that long lost cousin or whoever she is hits the road fast!!!  How annoying is she?  I felt bad for Thomas last night also. Especially when he told Mr. Carson he was different and not "foul"  Being gay back then must have been such a struggle.  What was surprising to me is that Lord Grantham is so stuck in the past about everything yet barely blinked about Thomas' indescretion and had no problem keeping him on. Seemed like such a contradiction.



Yes this!  Why is Lord G so ok with Thomas???  It is so perplexing!  And yes the 18 year old cousin plot line....not sure why we need that except to show the extreme contrast between what was going on in the big city and how stuck in the past Downton was..[/QUOTE]

I think Lord G is ok with Thomas because of his private school ( Lord G ) education. Traditional upper class schools such as Eton are all male and let's say lots of ' hijinx " occur. Did you notice how Matthew wasn't phased either and said something about being kissed half a dozen times his first days at Eton? Some boys try out their sexuality and for many it is a phase, for others it is not.


----------



## melissatrv

There was actually something said in an earlier episode about now that Mary is married she can have "breakfast in bed".  Which is why is was curious to me.  But I guess it makes sense what gelbergirl said about the women not letting the men see them dress.  Because Edith still goes down to breakfast and once Sybill was married she stopped going down and had "breakfast in bed"



gelbergirl said:


> I get the sense that the men like to get up earlier, put on their country suits, eat breakfast and get on to their meetings in the county.  The women wanting to lounge in a little bit more.





.:Sprigged:. said:


> It also took much longer for a woman to get dressed.





debbiesdaughter said:


> I think it has something to do with a married woman in the morning waiting until her husband has left for breakfast then her servant can come in and she can eat breakfast and get dressed for the day without her husband being in the room???  A married woman privilege??  I don't think men were to be around when the women were getting dressed??


----------



## Aimee3

SherryF said:


> I loved the ending scene as well, with the three men clapping and the two brothers-in-law being shown as good friends.  I love has Matthew always has Tom's back.
> 
> I agree with a previous post about how the show depicts how quickly times are changing, especially for women.
> 
> On another note, how HOT is Matthew? !?!?!?!?!?!?




Verrry Hot!!!  Saw him in a limited run of The Heiress on Broadway and he's gorgeous in person as well!  We sat in the 2nd row so we were up close.


----------



## melissatrv

From what I have read he is quite the hearthrob in the UK and very big there.....love his eyes.  I thought the Mr. Pamook guy from season one was hot too. 



Aimee3 said:


> Verrry Hot!!!  Saw him in a limited run of The Heiress on Broadway and he's gorgeous in person as well!  We sat in the 2nd row so we were up close.


----------



## Ladybug09

melissatrv said:


> From what I have read he is quite the hearthrob in the UK and very big there.....love his eyes.  I thought the Mr. Pamook guy from season one was hot too.



Yes to Pamook, don't know about Matthew.


----------



## gelbergirl

The guy who plays Thomas is hot. Not gay but on the cover of Out this month.  Seems like a nice guy too.


----------



## km8282

gelbergirl said:


> The guy who plays Thomas is hot. Not gay but on the cover of Out this month.  Seems like a nice guy too.



He looks so different in his real life pics vs when he is in character! Even when clean shaven he looks diff from Thomas.


----------



## KatsBags

gelbergirl said:


> The guy who plays Thomas is hot. Not gay but on the cover of Out this month.  Seems like a nice guy too.



So, I went to the magazine's website to see the cover and read the article. 

Yes, he looks yummy! And so does David Beckham in his undies in the ad next to the article... my vote for "best" web page of the day!!


----------



## chowlover2

km8282 said:


> He looks so different in his real life pics vs when he is in character! Even when clean shaven he looks diff from Thomas.



I just checked it out, he is so hot! It's hard to believe he is the same person.


----------



## slang

I used to crush on "Thomas" when he was on Coronation Street, so hot!


----------



## melissatrv

From Rob-James Collier who plays Thomas, quote from imdb.com

Personal Quotes

[on kissing Charlie Cox in Downton Abbey] It's a dream job because it's completely the other side of the spectrum, particularly as it carries on. My character gets nastier.

When you're kissing a woman and you want it to look realistic, you're thinking, 'Am I taking advantage of her? Is her boyfriend going to think I'm over-stepping the mark? Whereas when you are kissing a man, those thoughts don't cross your mind. I'm more scared of it looking false, so I went for it fully to make it look real and hopefully I've achieved that.


----------



## gelbergirl

^
Yeah, I also heard him say in an interview, his girlfriend prefers it - so she does not get jealous!


----------



## pmburk

^ Yes, "Thomas" is male-model level hot.

I don't really see it with Matthew, he's very "meh" for me. 

I must be getting old, because I think Bates is pretty attractive, and I even think Lord Grantham is a little bit cute.


----------



## KatsBags

pmburk said:


> ^ Y*es, "Thomas" is male-model level hot.
> 
> I don't really see it with Matthew, he's very "meh" for me.
> 
> I must be getting old, because I think Bates is pretty attractive, and I even think Lord Grantham is a little bit cute*.



Ditto to everything you said!

I have a huge crush on Bates!


----------



## bag-princess

KatsBags said:


> Ditto to everything you said!
> 
> *I have a huge crush on Bates*!




i admit i be feeling bates sometimes myself!!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow lots going on tonight....i actually feel sorry for Thomas



That's the sign of a well written show. 



bag-princess said:


> hopefully edith will break the cycle and NOT get involved with yet another man in a relationship that is going no place fast!!!   she is old enough to know better by now.



Oh, you KNOW she will get involved with him. And everyone will try to talk her out of it because she can't marry him. 



melissatrv said:


> From what I have read he is quite the hearthrob in the UK and very big there.....love his eyes.  I thought the Mr. Pamook guy from season one was hot too.



Um, BRANSON. HOT!



pmburk said:


> ^ Yes, "Thomas" is male-model level hot.
> 
> I don't really see it with Matthew, he's very "meh" for me.
> 
> I must be getting old, because I think Bates is pretty attractive, and I even think Lord Grantham is a little bit cute.





KatsBags said:


> Ditto to everything you said!
> 
> I have a huge crush on Bates!



I like Lord Grantham, Bates, Thomas and Branson, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## mundodabolsa

pmburk said:


> ^ Yes, "Thomas" is male-model level hot.
> 
> I don't really see it with Matthew, he's very "meh" for me.
> 
> I must be getting old, because I think Bates is pretty attractive, and I even think Lord Grantham is a little bit cute.



totally agree on every comment, or rather assessment.


----------



## CaliQT

I had a huge crush on Lord Grantham way back when he was in Notting Hill.


----------



## angelicskater16

Allen Leech... aka: Tom Branson........ SO FREAK'N HOT!!!!!!!! He needs to be in more scenes for the up coming season 4!!!!!  :giggles:


----------



## mundodabolsa

Allisonfaye said:


> Um, BRANSON. HOT!





angelicskater16 said:


> Allen Leech... aka: Tom Branson........ SO FREAK'N HOT!!!!!!!! He needs to be in more scenes for the up coming season 4!!!!!  :giggles:



about branson, I think what I want to say to you isn't spoiler-ish at all, but I'm going to put it in spoiler tags in case you really care to be careful (I would!), so read after next episode, but I'm not giving anything away I promise. 



Spoiler



I never paid much attention to branson's hotness but in the final episode he acts so, so well, that I was finally really impressed by him.  I was surprised.


----------



## angelicskater16

I've already seen all of season 3 so i know what happens  I  HIM!!!!!!! 




mundodabolsa said:


> about branson, I think what I want to say to you isn't spoiler-ish at all, but I'm going to put it in spoiler tags in case you really care to be careful (I would!), so read after next episode, but I'm not giving anything away I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I never paid much attention to branson's hotness but in the final episode he acts so, so well, that I was finally really impressed by him.  I was surprised.


----------



## chowlover2

pmburk said:


> ^ Yes, "Thomas" is male-model level hot.
> 
> I don't really see it with Matthew, he's very "meh" for me.
> 
> I must be getting old, because I think Bates is pretty attractive, and I even think Lord Grantham is a little bit cute.



I agree!


----------



## rassie

Sternchen said:


> I just realised that I'm a bit ahead of all of you. I won't say anything about what happens, but I just want to say that I am SO upset!



Right there with you.


----------



## honu

CaliQT said:


> I had a huge crush on Lord Grantham way back when he was in Notting Hill.



So did I! His character's name was Bernie


----------



## honu

chowlover2 said:


> I just checked it out, he is so hot! It's hard to believe he is the same person.



I always thought he was hot, but even hotter in the magazine article!


----------



## gelbergirl

I'm going to have to re-visit Notting Hills to see Lord Grantham playing Bernie.

Anyone have any favorite Maggie Smith roles?  She was in a 70's movie Murder By Death and in the First Wives Club.  Played wealthy in both with that wry humor.


----------



## KatsBags

gelbergirl said:


> I'm going to have to re-visit Notting Hills to see Lord Grantham playing Bernie.
> 
> Anyone have any favorite Maggie Smith roles?  She was in a 70's movie Murder By Death and in the First Wives Club.  Played wealthy in both with that wry humor.



I was watching Notting Hill the other day and it was so fun to see him. I'm really not a fan of Julia Roberts or Hugh Grant but that movie is one of my favorites. I guess it's the perfect ensemble cast!

I don't have a favorite Dame Maggie role as she's SO perfect in everything she does! my kids would say their favorite, of course, is Professor Minerva McGonagall in the Harry Potter movies  

I'm looking forward to seeing her new movie, Quartet which was directed by Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## pmburk

My husband was just talking about re-watching Notting Hill last night. I totally forgot he was in it! Must re-watch. I still think he's hotter in DA... the dapper clothes must be what does it for me. 

I totally forgot about Branson. IMHO he's much hotter than Matthew! 

Since we're so busy discussing the men, which ladies do you all think are the prettiest? I know Lady Mary/Michelle Dockery gets all the press, but I actually feel like Sybil/Jessica Brown Findlay was the prettiest out of the 3 sisters. I also think Edith/Laura Carmichael is very pretty, especially in real life. I hate that she always gets the "ugly sister" comments, because I don't think she's unattractive at all.

I was shocked to see photos of the cast in real life, how different they look out of character, particularly the female "downstairs" staff.


----------



## slang

^ I recently saw a pic of Anna in "real life" , she was gorgeous. Completely unrecognizable!


----------



## KatsBags

pmburk said:


> Since we're so busy discussing the men, which ladies do you all think are the prettiest? I know Lady Mary/Michelle Dockery gets all the press, but I actually feel like Sybil/Jessica Brown Findlay was the prettiest out of the 3 sisters. I also think Edith/Laura Carmichael is very pretty, especially in real life. I hate that she always gets the "ugly sister" comments, because I don't think she's unattractive at all.



When all the ladies were at Isabel Crawley's luncheon, Edith looked GORGEOUS!! The hat she was wearing was perfect!


----------



## pmburk

KatsBags said:


> When all the ladies were at Isabel Crawley's luncheon, Edith looked GORGEOUS!! The hat she was wearing was perfect!



I also liked Edith's wedding dress much better than Lady Mary's.


----------



## gracekelly

pmburk said:


> I also liked Edith's wedding dress much better than Lady Mary's.



I thought Mary's dress was horrid and nothing more than a sack.  She is so thin, surely they could have come up with something in the fashion of the day that was more flattering.

I think Edith is looking great!  She wears hats and color very well.  You want her to be happy, but I fear that in this story,it will always elude her.


----------



## Allisonfaye

pmburk said:


> My husband was just talking about re-watching Notting Hill last night. I totally forgot he was in it! Must re-watch. I still think he's hotter in DA... the dapper clothes must be what does it for me.
> 
> I totally forgot about Branson. IMHO he's much hotter than Matthew!
> 
> Since we're so busy discussing the men, which ladies do you all think are the prettiest? I know Lady Mary/Michelle Dockery gets all the press, but I actually feel like Sybil/Jessica Brown Findlay was the prettiest out of the 3 sisters. I also think Edith/Laura Carmichael is very pretty, especially in real life. I hate that she always gets the "ugly sister" comments, because I don't think she's unattractive at all.
> 
> I was shocked to see photos of the cast in real life, how different they look out of character, particularly the female "downstairs" staff.







gracekelly said:


> I thought Mary's dress was horrid and nothing more than a sack.  She is so thin, surely they could have come up with something in the fashion of the day that was more flattering.
> 
> I think Edith is looking great!  She wears hats and color very well.  You want her to be happy, but I fear that in this story,it will always elude her.



Edith is funny. It really depends on what she is wearing and how she wears her hair. She can look really good at times and really dumpy at other times.

I think that maid who wanted to be a secretary was pretty. The redhead. And Daisy is starting to grow on me in a natural beauty kind of way. She looked really pretty that day that she went to the farm.


----------



## chowlover2

Maggie Smith has an interview on 60 Minutes this Sunday night!


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Maggie Smith has an interview on 60 Minutes this Sunday night!




i know!!!  i saw someone mention it on another site. i can't wait to see it!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

CaliQT said:


> I had a huge crush on Lord Grantham way back when he was in Notting Hill.



Yes yes!  He has been in so many good BBC shows as well!  Love him!  So....today on our PBS channels its a Downton marathon starting at 1pm!!!!  Looks like I will be planted on the couch!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

+ 1 for Sybill/Jessica Brown's beauty! 

I suppose back in those days, they prefer the frail beauty of Lady Mary!


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh my goodness I had a bad premonition when he was going around the corner driving too fast. Matthew is dead.


----------



## LVBagLady

I can't believe it!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh my goodness I had a bad premonition when he was going around the corner driving too fast. Matthew is dead.



So sad!


----------



## SherryF

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo.   I can't believe they killed off Matthew Crawley.  I'm devastated.


----------



## chowlover2

SherryF said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo.   I can't believe they killed off Matthew Crawley.  I'm devastated.



He wanted off the show, it wasn't the writers idea. He just finished a play on Broadway and has some major films lined up.


----------



## bisbee

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh my goodness I had a bad premonition when he was going around the corner driving too fast. Matthew is dead.



I knew it was going to happen, but I gasped when it did.  We get so involved with these characters!


----------



## chowlover2

I was sad Mrs Crawley didn't start to date the Dr, I like the 2of them together. Are any of the Crawley daughters going to find love that will last?


----------



## renza

I was just screaming at the T.V. I can't believe it!! 
And I was super pissed about this turn in the story--I mean what series kills off two major characters in the span of 3 episodes--until I saw that it was because the actor wanted to leave the show.


----------



## melissatrv

I read a spoiler about him and Sybil and wish I didn't.  I loved Matthew....but the way it seems to me if the actor changed his mind and stayed on, they could write it as him being seriously injured. Now it looks like we will be back to finding Mary a hubby.  Sometimes I wish she was not so reserved.  Matthew was gushing about how much he loved her and all and she was so restrained.


----------



## SherryF

melissatrv said:


> I read a spoiler about him and Sybil and wish I didn't.  I loved Matthew....but the way it seems to me if the actor changed his mind and stayed on, they could write it as him being seriously injured. Now it looks like we will be back to finding Mary a hubby.  Sometimes I wish she was not so reserved.  Matthew was gushing about how much he loved her and all and she was so restrained.


I agree.  Edith, you would think as more reserved, but she's the opposite.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh my goodness I had a bad premonition when he was going around the corner driving too fast. Matthew is dead.



i had read a couple weeks ago it was going to happen - but it was still a shock! 
i know the actor wanted to leave - just like the actress that played sybil.


----------



## gelbergirl

Did Mrs. Crawley not understand that the Dr. was wanting a courtship/proposal?  To me she seemed to not understand.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

gelbergirl said:


> Did Mrs. Crawley not understand that the Dr. was wanting a courtship/proposal?  To me she seemed to not understand.




I wasn't sure where they were going with that one either.  They made it seem like she was really naive but maybe they will reveal in season 4 what is the deal.


----------



## azsun

gelbergirl said:


> Did Mrs. Crawley not understand that the Dr. was wanting a courtship/proposal?  To me she seemed to not understand.


She understood what he was getting at.  Her answer was in such a way that she let him know she wasn't interested in getting married again without having to tell him "no thanks" to a proposal.  She gave him a graceful out.

Later the doctor says to her that he had too much to drink and thanked her for her understanding...she tells him she doesn't know what he's talking about..another way for them to save face and not discuss the matter further.

Terribly British


----------



## azsun

I hadn't read any spoiler, so Matthew's death came as a complete surprise, sorry to see his character leave.

Did anyone else cheer when that tart maid, Edna, got the boot??   Seems she was looking for a rich husband.


----------



## bag-princess

azsun said:


> She understood what he was getting at.  Her answer was in such a way that she let him know she wasn't interested in getting married again without having to tell him "no thanks" to a proposal.  She gave him a graceful out.
> 
> Later the doctor says to her that he had too much to drink and thanked her for her understanding...she tells him she doesn't know what he's talking about.*.another way for them to save face and not discuss the matter further.*
> 
> Terribly British





i thought it was very big of her!  i wanted to pop him!


----------



## bag-princess

azsun said:


> I hadn't read any spoiler, so Matthew's death came as a complete surprise, sorry to see his character leave.
> 
> *Did anyone else cheer when that tart maid, Edna, got the boot?? *  Seems she was looking for a rich husband.





sure did!!!


----------



## pmburk

I knew what was coming with Matthew - I read the Daily Mail, so I knew... but I still hated it!  Apparently having a baby at Downton is the kiss of death.

I hope Edith's season 1 comment, "He who loves last, loves longest" may turn out to be true. Maybe that editor's wife will die in the asylum (as I type I realize how horrid that sounds) and they can live happily ever after. 

I honestly don't think Mrs. Crawley knew where the Doctor was going with his advances. I think she was oblivious. Maybe I'm wrong and she was trying to let him off easy, but I don't think so. Too bad, because I thought they would be so cute together! I was also excited to see Mrs. Patmore with a suitor, until he turned out to be a jerk just after her delicious cooking. 

On a sidenote, I want to live in that Scottish castle full-time.


----------



## Vlad

How cruel is it that the season finale slash Christmas special was shown on CHRISTMAS in the UK? That would've seriously ruined the Holidays for me.

At first I was livid that Dan Stevens decided to quit the show to pursue bigger and better things, just because Cousin Matthew was such an integral part of the Downton saga and I had hopes for Lady Mary to find happiness at last. 

But then Megs and I went to see The Heiress on Broadway and Mr Stevens charmed me all over (alongside Jessica Chastain), so I forgave him. 

What a great, great show. I haven't been as emotionally invested in a show in years.


----------



## kcf68

I know Matthew Crawley dying right when everthing is finally settled in life at Dowton.   There also seems to be a limited number of suitors for the Grantham ladies.  I hope that Mary doesn't remain a widow forever.  It seems all the great love storylines dies or is problematic.


----------



## dorcast

I'm so sad the season ended, it was so quick.  I love having a show like this on a Sunday night.  

I  was careful to avoid spoilers, but the news that Dan Stevens was leaving was so publicized.  I felt like I was watching a scary movie, holding my breath and waiting for something bad to happen.


----------



## gracekelly

It's a soap.  Someone has to die at periodic intervals and children age 10 years in the blink of an eye.

Bravo to the actor for recognizing that his character had run his course and it was time for him to move on.


----------



## renza

pmburk said:


> I honestly don't think Mrs. Crawley knew where the Doctor was going with his advances. I think she was oblivious. Maybe I'm wrong and she was trying to let him off easy, but I don't think so. Too bad, because I thought they would be so cute together!


Mrs. Crawley knew. She was letting him down easy by pretending she didn't. Didn't you notice how quickly she cut him off to and turned the question back on him? I was disappointed but I guess there are already enough couples to deal with on the show.


----------



## Sarni

gracekelly said:


> It's a soap.  Someone has to die at periodic intervals and children age 10 years in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Bravo to the actor for recognizing that his character had run his course and it was time for him to move on.



I don't believe his character had even come close to running its course!


----------



## Aimee3

Vlad said:


> How cruel is it that the season finale slash Christmas special was shown on CHRISTMAS in the UK? That would've seriously ruined the Holidays for me.
> 
> At first I was livid that Dan Stevens decided to quit the show to pursue bigger and better things, just because Cousin Matthew was such an integral part of the Downton saga and I had hopes for Lady Mary to find happiness at last.
> 
> But then Megs and I went to see The Heiress on Broadway and Mr Stevens charmed me all over (alongside Jessica Chastain), so I forgave him.
> 
> What a great, great show. I haven't been as emotionally invested in a show in years.



Dan Stevens amazed me with his AMERICAN accent!  Even though I knew the character on Broadway was American I somehow assumed they'd make him British.  
Since I knew he was leaving Downton, this last episode had me on the edge of my seat.  Each new scene, especially all those "hunting with rifles" moments had me thinking this is it for Mathew.  I wish they just had him "perpetually away overseeing Downton affairs" in the upcoming season, so that he could make a guest appearance every now and then.  
As for Mary, 2 of her lovers have now died unexpectedly.  I doubt anyone wants to be lover #3.


----------



## gracekelly

Sarni said:


> I don't believe his character had even come close to running its course!


Unless Lord Grantham died, what else was there for him to do?  Have a sherry before dinner and a brandy after?  I think his being out of the picture opens opportunities for Branson. and there can be plenty of drama for him as the new Estate Manager and widower with a baby.  

Lady Mary is turning into the Black Widow    She will be mighty annoyed to have lost her chance to be the Countess of Grantham.  She will have to find someone with an even more exalted title, like a Duke.

BTW, I sure hope they keep Lord Robert from turning into a total putz as he was well on his way.  I fell off my chair when he mentioned Mr Ponzi!


----------



## bisbee

Of course Mrs. Crawley knew what the doctor meant.  Sometimes she seems a bit dense, but I think she's sharp as a tack!


----------



## melissatrv

I agree that Mrs. Crawley knew....she is a smart cookie, very perceptive and I like how smoothly she handled it.   I wonder why she would not want to marry again, and she seemed to enjoy being the wife of a doctor.  It must be a lonely life with suitors so few and far between.  And Dr. Clarkson is not that bad.  

Next season I hope to see more verbal sparring between her and the Dowager Countess.  That was sorely missed this season and the interaction between the Dowager and Shirley Maclaine which was highly alluded to never happenned.

I think they could have continued the storyline between Mary and Matthew.  I have said it before and will say it again, they could have had Sir Richard reveal the dirt on Mary and had her and Matthew deal with the aftermath. For 2 seasons they spoke of what a big scandal it would be if the truth came out and yet we never saw what became of it. They could have showed them temporarily in Newport with Mary's grandmother and had new adventures there for a season before having Mary get pregnant.  My thoughts are they rushed the storyline with Mary and Matthew this season because they knew Dan Stevens was not staying. If he had perhaps it would have been more played out.  But the potential was definitely there.



bisbee said:


> Of course Mrs. Crawley knew what the doctor meant.  Sometimes she seems a bit dense, but I think she's sharp as a tack!


----------



## chowlover2

I am wondering how Matthew's death is going to affect Mrs. Crawley.


----------



## SSoter

I wonder how long it will be until that soldier who claimed to be Patrick comes sniffing around again.


----------



## km8282

^ I was waiting for this supposed Patrick to resurface all season. Surely they couldn't have dropped such a bombshell only to never revisit it again?


----------



## SSoter

km8282 said:


> ^ I was waiting for this supposed Patrick to resurface all season. Surely they couldn't have dropped such a bombshell only to never revisit it again?



No, I don't think so. I'm fairly certain he'll hear news of Matthew's death and resurface to claim his "inheritance" while the family is in mourning. I think he's a fake who's just done some research... I hope the family can see the same.


----------



## gelbergirl

chowlover2 said:


> I am wondering how Matthew's death is going to affect Mrs. Crawley.



It will all be very sad.
I do wonder why the producers did not just substitute in another actor.


----------



## twin-fun

While I'm sad that Matthew won't be returning next season I really appreciate that the producers decided to kill his character off rather than taking a different route. I remember decades ago when the series "Dallas" brought new actors in playing established characters and plot twists to explain why certain events happened and it all become so unbelievable and ridiculous. This way the story keeps its integrity.


----------



## pmburk

^ Yes, the "new actor playing an established character" thing has always bothered me. I'm glad they didn't do it with Matthew.


----------



## gracekelly

Julian Fellowes really wanted Matthew to be in the first episode of the 4th season and the actor refused.  I am sure he had his reasons, but in the acting world, things like this are never forgotten and it will probably come back to hit him in the face eventually.I understand why Dan Stevens thought it was best to leave the show,but he could have played ball.

If they had recast him, it would have made this series even more of a soap opera and it certainly qualifies as it is.  

I had read the plot summaries a long time ago and knew what was coming, but still found Sybil's death shocking.  Matthew not so much as I felt a long time ago that he had come to the end of the road with what they could do with him in the story.  Shows like this are only successful if there is a crisis, and he already had several.  Time for fresh meat and a new crisis!


----------



## Aimee3

SSoter said:


> No, I don't think so. I'm fairly certain he'll hear news of Matthew's death and resurface to claim his "inheritance" while the family is in mourning. I think he's a fake who's just done some research... I hope the family can see the same.



I am pretty sure he was a fake and he went away (permanently) when he realized it wasn't going to be easy to pull the wool over anyone's eyes (except for Edith).  If he was really a legitimate heir, he wouldn't have given up so easily.  There IS an heir now...Mathew's and Mary's son would be the next Earl.


----------



## SSoter

Saw this today... Too funny!


----------



## Ladybug09

gracekelly said:


> Unless Lord Grantham died, what else was there for him to do?  Have a sherry before dinner and a brandy after?  I think his being out of the picture opens opportunities for Branson. and there can be plenty of drama for him as the new Estate Manager and widower with a baby.
> 
> Lady Mary is turning into the Black Widow    She will be mighty annoyed to have lost her chance to be the Countess of Grantham.  She will have to find someone with an even more exalted title, like a Duke.
> 
> BTW, I sure hope they keep Lord Robert from turning into a total putz as he was well on his way.  *I fell off my chair when he mentioned Mr Ponzi!*



I KNOW!!! I was like OM Goodness!!! I had to do extra research on him. He seems more mythical and you don't think of him as a real person...He was a MAJOR scammer!



gelbergirl said:


> It will all be very sad.
> I do wonder why the producers did not just substitute in another actor.





SSoter said:


> View attachment 2073421
> 
> I think they could have used a substitute also....
> 
> 
> Saw this today... Too funny!


HILARIOUS!!!!!!

I used to work for PBS...I loved getting the shows early to view! Great company to work for.


----------



## chowlover2

The thing about season 4is that the entail is over and done because there is a male heir to Downton Abbey. It seems Lord Grantham is on board now with Matthew's ideas. I'm guessing we may be seeing much of Rose in season 4. Part of me wants Edith to run off with her magazine editor and live in sin. So awful him being stuck in limbo because of his wife. I would like Edith to find some happiness.


----------



## Allisonfaye

azsun said:


> She understood what he was getting at.  Her answer was in such a way that she let him know she wasn't interested in getting married again without having to tell him "no thanks" to a proposal.  She gave him a graceful out.
> 
> Later the doctor says to her that he had too much to drink and thanked her for her understanding...she tells him she doesn't know what he's talking about..another way for them to save face and not discuss the matter further.
> 
> Terribly British





pmburk said:


> I knew what was coming with Matthew - I read the Daily Mail, so I knew... but I still hated it!  Apparently having a baby at Downton is the kiss of death.
> 
> I hope Edith's season 1 comment, "He who loves last, loves longest" may turn out to be true. Maybe that editor's wife will die in the asylum (as I type I realize how horrid that sounds) and they can live happily ever after.
> 
> I honestly don't think Mrs. Crawley knew where the Doctor was going with his advances. I think she was oblivious. Maybe I'm wrong and she was trying to let him off easy, but I don't think so. Too bad, because I thought they would be so cute together! I was also excited to see Mrs. Patmore with a suitor, until he turned out to be a jerk just after her delicious cooking.
> 
> On a sidenote, I want to live in that Scottish castle full-time.





gracekelly said:


> It's a soap.  Someone has to die at periodic intervals and children age 10 years in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Bravo to the actor for recognizing that his character had run his course and it was time for him to move on.





Sarni said:


> I don't believe his character had even come close to running its course!



I agree. I hate that he left. But these actors don't make a lot of $$ so they figure they should cash in when they are hot. Sad for us viewers.



bisbee said:


> Of course Mrs. Crawley knew what the doctor meant.  Sometimes she seems a bit dense, but I think she's sharp as a tack!



I totally agree that Mrs. Crawley knew. She's a sharp cookie.



SSoter said:


> View attachment 2073421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this today... Too funny!



Love it!

I hate, HATE when they alter plots to accommodate actor's contracts. I know they have to do it but to me it destroys the integrity of the plots. 

I think Rose is going to be the one who takes the place of the young girls in terms of looking for husbands, etc. They can't just let that Scottish family's story line drop now. I am wondering where they are headed with the thing about the mean wife? 

I hope next season fast forwards through all the depressing aftermath of Matthew's death. 

I LOVED Bates and Anna, when he agree that 'she IS marvelous".


----------



## chowlover2

I am hoping Anna gets pregnant!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Oh, and that adorable baby! The scene where Carson was holding her was so sweet. That little girl is beautiful!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Allisonfaye said:


> I hope next season fast forwards through all the depressing aftermath of Matthew's death.



julian fellowes has said it will begin 6 months later.  so no funeral business he said.


----------



## Allisonfaye

mundodabolsa said:


> julian fellowes has said it will begin 6 months later.  so no funeral business he said.



Yeah!


----------



## chowlover2

I think that was my favorite scene of the season!


----------



## renza

mundodabolsa said:


> julian fellowes has said it will begin 6 months later.  so no funeral business he said.


He is quite fond of the fast forward through time method, isn't he? 



chowlover2 said:


> I am hoping Anna gets pregnant!


Nooo--as someone pointed out earlier, it seems that having a baby goes hand in hand with some terrible tragedy for the Downton women.


----------



## kcf68

I read that they hired a Britsh actor to be a possible love interest for Mary!


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, season 4 is supposed to be all about Mary from what I read.


----------



## slang

Allisonfaye said:


> Oh, and that adorable baby! The scene where Carson was holding her was so sweet. That little girl is beautiful!



That was the cutest scene!

Is it just me or does Carson seem more attached to Mary & Sybil, Edith not so much


----------



## SSoter

chowlover2 said:


> I am hoping Anna gets pregnant!



Me too!!


----------



## Quigs

*Downton Abbey: New Love Interest For Lady Mary In Season 4?*

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/downton-abbey-love-interest-lady-mary-season-4-164937603.html


----------



## KatsBags

Downton Abbey's version of One Direction's "What Makes You Beautiful"... Brilliant!




Not sure why I can't get get this to embed... sorry!


----------



## Vlad

^fixed^!


----------



## qudz104

KatsBags said:


> Downton Abbey's version of One Direction's "What Makes You Beautiful"... Brilliant!
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TegWM9Z8Jc">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> Not sure why I can't get get this to embed... sorry!



I love it!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

KatsBags said:


> Downton Abbey's version of One Direction's "What Makes You Beautiful"... Brilliant!



thanks so much for sharing, this is terrific.  there are so many insanely creative people out there in the world. 

and I love it even more because I have a somewhat weird, 13 year old girl-like obsession with the song to begin with.


----------



## KatsBags

mundodabolsa said:


> thanks so much for sharing, this is terrific.  there are so many insanely creative people out there in the world.
> 
> and I love it even more because I have a somewhat weird, 13 year old girl-like obsession with the song to begin with.



Me,too... although, in our house, it's a 14 year old girl obsession...my daughter is 14 and we both love One Direction!


----------



## pursemania

Hilarious


http://www.dogster.com/the-scoop/if...ed-by-canine-actors-what-breeds-would-they-be


----------



## melissatrv

I HATED that storyline.  The least they could have done is have the actor with a British accent....I know he had a horrible look because of his injury....but he had a horrible voice.  I could not stand listening to him.

Loved Carson and the baby too.   I don't think he is close to Edith as much as she seems difficult to love and keeps everyone at arm's length




SSoter said:


> I wonder how long it will be until that soldier who claimed to be Patrick comes sniffing around again.


----------



## Quigs

In addition to Mary's yet to be cast new love interest, Rose will become a regular character and play a major role in season 4 :

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/downton-abbey-promotes-troublemaker-rose-season-4-233000934.html


----------



## pmburk

I actually came to like Rose more during the finale, after seeing how she was treated by her parents. I think she has a good heart, and I enjoyed seeing her teach Anna to reel. Maybe time at Downton will calm her down!



chowlover2 said:


> I am hoping Anna gets pregnant!



Me three! I'm wondering how they'll handle that, though, with her working in the house.


----------



## Ladybug09

Servants were required to quit after they got married, and definitely not have children. That's why most household domestics were very young, or middle aged..


Also, ladies if you end up posting spoilers, please use the Spoiler Tag. Thanks.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Servants were required to quit after they got married, and definitely not have children. That's why most household domestics were very young, or middle aged..
> 
> Also, ladies if you end up posting spoilers, please use the Spoiler Tag. Thanks.



I didn't know that! What about Mrs Pattmore the cook? Can they only work if they don't have kids?


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> I didn't know that! What about Mrs Pattmore the cook? Can they only work if they don't have kids?


The "Mrs" is an honorific.  Housekeepers and cooks were always called Mrs. even though 99% of time they were never married.


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> The "Mrs" is an honorific.  Housekeepers and cooks were always called Mrs. even though 99% of time they were never married.



Wow, I learn something new here everyday!


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> Wow, I learn something new here everyday!


I thought that tPF was an educational website. No?


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## km8282

I hope if Rose is to bring in the Roaring 20's we get to see tons of those amazing costumes! I'm really excited about it. Hoping to see loads of fringe, sequins, and feathers.


----------



## chowlover2

km8282 said:


> I hope if Rose is to bring in the Roaring 20's we get to see tons of those amazing costumes! I'm really excited about it. Hoping to see loads of fringe, sequins, and feathers.



Yes!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## km8282

Interesting! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Quigs

.:Sprigged:. said:


> I forgot to mention that DA's creator Julian Fellows is producing a pilot for an American Downton Abbey like series called "The Gilded Age" for NBC.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/02/20/julian-fellowes-downton-abbey-gilded-age/



This info was already posted in post #242 back in November and the discussion continued in the posts that followed.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ladybug09 said:


> Also, ladies if you end up posting spoilers, please use the Spoiler Tag. Thanks.



 Thanks for the reminder, Ladybug!


----------



## melissatrv

How can we post a spoiler when the season has already finished?   When I have not finished watching a season, I won't read the forum until I have.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## km8282

.:Sprigged:. said:


> Sorry...I don't go online everyday, so I guess I missed it...



Neither do it. I hadn't subscribed to the thread then, so I'm happy you posted it


----------



## kcf68

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh my goodness I had a bad premonition when he was going around the corner driving too fast. Matthew is dead.


Sorry but you didn't put a spoiler on this.  I read this before getting to watch the show !


----------



## Ladybug09

gracekelly said:


> I thought that tPF was an educational website. No?



Very educational!



.:Sprigged:. said:


> I forgot to mention that DA's creator Julian Fellows is producing a pilot for an American Downton Abbey like series called "The Gilded Age" for NBC.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/02/20/julian-fellowes-downton-abbey-gilded-age/



I'm in...this sounds interesting...I must have missed this original post too.




melissatrv said:


> How can we post a spoiler when the season has already finished?   When I have not finished watching a season, I won't read the forum until I have.




I'm talking about potential spoilers for the upcoming season (major giveaways)....I would say we have polite people in this thread, who did not give spoilers ever though they had seen the Britain episodes....BUT unfortunately on other threads it is a MAJOR problem where people don't respect other readers on the forum to not post spoilers (of shows that are in current season/syndication). It's more than just 'don't read the thread/avoid the thread'....it's basic courtesy. 

ETA: I do avoid the links that are posted...it depends, sometimes I like to KNOW what's going to happen, and then other times I like to be pleasantly surprised....



FYI: did you guys see (on PBS) that they are doing a series behind the 'Secrets' of the British Manor homes. They repeated the Highclere Castle epi, and they will have more episodes to follow.


----------



## gracekelly

Edith Wharton covered the subject of the American invasion of wealthy girls marrying impoverished English nobility in the book _The Buccaneers. _ The prequel to Downton Abbey would cover this period of time and I think has the potential to be far more interesting than DA.  We'll see!  

_The Gilded Age_ was not a terribly exciting book as I remember, and a departure for Twain and his usual writing, but should be a good soap if Fellowes is writing it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ladybug09 said:


> Very educational!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in...this sounds interesting...I must have missed this original post too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about potential spoilers for the upcoming season (major giveaways)....I would say we have polite people in this thread, who did not give spoilers ever though they had seen the Britain episodes....BUT unfortunately on other threads it is a MAJOR problem where people don't respect other readers on the forum to not post spoilers (of shows that are in current season/syndication). It's more than just 'don't read the thread/avoid the thread'....it's basic courtesy.
> 
> ETA: I do avoid the links that are posted...it depends, sometimes I like to KNOW what's going to happen, and then other times I like to be pleasantly surprised....
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: did you guys see (on PBS) that they are doing a series behind the 'Secrets' of the British Manor homes. They repeated the Highclere Castle epi, and they will have more episodes to follow.



Actually someone did post about the major plot twist during the British season before it aired in the US. Kind of ruined the season for me knowing what was going to happen at the end. I don't know if the post was removed or not. On the other hand, why on EARTH they air the show in Britain before the US is beyond me. Haven't they HEARD of the internet?


----------



## chowlover2

Allisonfaye said:


> Actually someone did post about the major plot twist during the British season before it aired in the US. Kind of ruined the season for me knowing what was going to happen at the end. I don't know if the post was removed or not. On the other hand, why on EARTH they air the show in Britain before the US is beyond me. Haven't they HEARD of the internet?



I read somewhere it airs later in the US due to all the new major network shows starting in the fall. PBS feels they can't compete.


----------



## gracekelly

Allisonfaye said:


> Actually someone did post about the major plot twist during the British season before it aired in the US. Kind of ruined the season for me knowing what was going to happen at the end. I don't know if the post was removed or not. On the other hand, why on EARTH they air the show in Britain before the US is beyond me. Haven't they HEARD of the internet?


My husband said that exact thing to me.  He couldn't understand why the show was not shown here at the same time.   I knew what coming because I had read the Brit. papers.  It didn't really spoil it for me, because you don't really know exactly how it is going to look or be acted.  I had no idea the the death of Sybil would be as heart wrenching as it turned out to be.  When I watched it, I realized how far we have come in treating the things that killed her.


----------



## km8282

chowlover2 said:


> I read somewhere it airs later in the US due to all the new major network shows starting in the fall. PBS feels they can't compete.



Hopefully after how well the show did in the ratings they will realize they absolutely can compete and will air it at the same time as the UK.


----------



## Allisonfaye

chowlover2 said:


> I read somewhere it airs later in the US due to all the new major network shows starting in the fall. PBS feels they can't compete.



Wow, Downton Abby has to be one of the most popular shows of all time.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I read somewhere it airs later in the US due to all the new major network shows starting in the fall. PBS feels they can't compete.




hopefully they will see the error of this reasoning now!  it would blow alot of shows out the water.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Allisonfaye said:


> On the other hand, why on EARTH they air the show in Britain before the US is beyond me. Haven't they HEARD of the internet?



I read an interview a few days ago with julian fellowes in which he mentioned he would prefer it to air at the same time as well. he feels it's outdated in the age of the internet to show them separately. 

from the nytimes:  



> Q: This season, in particular, it felt like American viewers were much more aware that Downton was showing first in Britain, and were having plot details spoiled months in advance. You may not be able to control this, but would you like the series be shown simultaneously in both regions?
> 
> A.  Well, I would love them to be simultaneous. And my own feeling is that the thinking behind different screenings belongs to a different era. The Internet has shrunk the world.  Were the two English-speaking countries that enjoy each others entertainment, it seems to me, as much as any linked countries in the world. I would vastly prefer that we all saw it together. The world is much more global. And so I look forward to the day when it changes, as Im sure it will.


----------



## melissatrv

I spoiled it for myself.....even though I did not see spoilers here I saw alot of "OMGs, I cannot believe they did that" and all the hubub about the last episode....I ended up having to find out because I couldn't stand it.

However, I did find out major Game of Thrones spoilers from the comments on their Facebook page which I did not want to know.  That is not controlled at all and I no longer read the Facebook or You Tube comments

Does PBS even work with ratings?  I mean I know networks can charge their advertisers more money based on ratings.  Lower rated shows cost less etc.  But since PBS does not have commercials and depends on donors, I find the "compete with network ratings" comment rather curious.  My thoughts are that Ralph Lauren pays to sponsor Downton though.

I look forward to the Gilded Age.  So much Honey Boo Boo and Dancing with Someone crap on TV that anything that  does not fall into that ridiculous genre has an appeal for me


----------



## Ladybug09

You guys see this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFEabHQWntg


----------



## km8282

That was hilarious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> You guys see this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFEabHQWntg
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFEabHQWntg">YouTube Link</a>



Too funny, thanks for posting!


----------



## Ladybug09

My Mom told me about it. LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PoN_YoXaNo


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg0K07QZTXw


----------



## Ladybug09

Have you guys seen the show, Return to Canford? Loved this too...they did a marathon today.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Have you guys seen the show, Return to Canford? Loved this too...they did a marathon today.



No, I'll have to check it out, thanks!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Ladybug09 said:


> You guys see this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFEabHQWntg
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFEabHQWntg">YouTube Link</a>



This is hysterical.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CaliQT

Got to see the season finale tonight since I forgot about it last week. Is there another episode or Christmas special? If so, is that next week?


----------



## chowlover2

No, last week was the last episode of the season.


----------



## pmburk

I'm looking forward to _Mr. Selfridge_, which starts in March. It looks looks a similar period series!

Also, we just started watching _Bleak House _on DVD. Anyone seen it? It is a Charles Dicken series that I believe aired on BBC as a miniseries a few years ago.



mundodabolsa said:


> I read an interview a few days ago with julian fellowes in which he mentioned he would prefer it to air at the same time as well. he feels it's outdated in the age of the internet to show them separately.



I've read that PBS plans to air season 4 at the same time in the US as the UK.


----------



## Ladybug09

pmburk said:


> I'm looking forward to Mr. Selfridge, which starts in March. It looks looks a similar period series!
> 
> Also, we just started watching Bleak House on DVD. Anyone seen it? It is a Charles Dicken series that I believe aired on BBC as a miniseries a few years ago.
> 
> I've read that PBS plans to air season 4 at the same time in the US as the UK.


Simultaneous airing would be for the best.


----------



## chowlover2

Mr. Pamook is the star of a new series on CBS, Golden Boy.


----------



## honu

chowlover2 said:


> Mr. Pamook is the star of a new series on CBS, Golden Boy.



I keep seeing commercials for this - his face looked so familiar. Good for Mr. Pamouk


----------



## Quigs

From LBN:

DOWNTON TO ADD BLACK CHARACTER: Its still too soon for some of us to even think about new cast members now that Sybil and Matthew are gone, but Julian Fellowes is moving on already. The show is apparently casting a black characterfueling speculation that the show will address 1920s race relations. According to the casting call, the period drama will be adding Jack Ross, a black jazz musician between the ages of 25 and 30. Fellowes said last year that he would be writing in a black or Indian character to open up the show ethnically. The show is also casting a new love interest for Mary Crawley, as well as a character named Sir John Bullock who must be able to act drunk. The fourth season will begin filming in March.


----------



## melissatrv

He has such amazing eyes!




chowlover2 said:


> Mr. Pamook is the star of a new series on CBS, Golden Boy.


----------



## chowlover2

melissatrv said:


> He has such amazing eyes!



He does! I was so sad when he passed away in the first episode!


----------



## julybenz56

Watch few episodes only. It was nice fun but not something which I'll follow season by season.


----------



## Ladybug09

I hope they do a good job of including this...don't have a black or ethnic character just for the sake of having a 'token' black or ethnic....It has to make sense.



Quigs said:


> From LBN:
> 
> DOWNTON TO ADD BLACK CHARACTER: Its still too soon for some of us to even think about new cast members now that Sybil and Matthew are gone, but Julian Fellowes is moving on already. The show is apparently casting a black characterfueling speculation that the show will address 1920s race relations. According to the casting call, the period drama will be adding Jack Ross, a black jazz musician between the ages of 25 and 30. Fellowes said last year that he would be writing in a black or Indian character to open up the show ethnically. The show is also casting a new love interest for Mary Crawley, as well as a character named Sir John Bullock who must be able to act drunk. The fourth season will begin filming in March.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I hope by introducing a black character that it will make sense to the whole
story line & yes it is sad that Matthew & Sybil are gone...


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I hope they do a good job of including this...*don't have a black or ethnic character just for the sake of having a 'token' black or ethnic*....It has to make sense.




ITA! i am curious as to how they will work this in.


----------



## melissatrv

I agree and am not sure they can seemlessly fit it in...hate when they do this because they have succumbed to pressure




hotshot said:


> I hope by introducing a black character that it will make sense to the whole
> story line & yes it is sad that Matthew & Sybil are gone...


----------



## Quigs

From The Wrap:


*'Downton Abbey' Shocker: Another Key Character Departs
Published: March 01, 2013 @ 12:28 pm*

Sarah O'Brien has left the Abbey. Siobahn Finneran, who's played conniving maid O'Brien throughout "Downton Abbey's" three-season run, won't be returning for the upcoming fourth season of the British hit. Finneran told the Press Association that she's done with the character.

"I'm not doing any more," Finneran, who'll be appearing in the second season of the  BBC1 offering "The Syndicate" -- said. "O'Brien is a thoroughly despicable human being -- that was great to play."

The news will no doubt shake "Downton" fans, who have already had to contend with the shocking deaths of two key characters in recent months.
Matthew Crawley was knocked off in the "Downton Abbey" Christmas special, leading to the departure of cast member Dan Stevens.  That death was preceded by the demise of Lady Sybil Branson, played by Jessica Brown Findlay. In an episode airing in the U.S. in January, Branson died after giving birth.

While the show's faithful might have been disappointed by the deaths, they appear to have remained faithful to the show: Its February Season 3 finale on PBS, which airs the show in the U.S., drew a jaw-dropping 8.2 million total viewers, easily besting the viewership for the Season 2 finale.

A spokeswoman for PBS member station WGBH said that the door is open for the O'Brien character to return in the future.


----------



## km8282

I won't miss her. This character annoyed me. I found her frustrating and found myself going, "again with her bulls**t?" Everytime she would start something up. I was ok with Thomas and his BS, but not hers for some reason.


----------



## Quigs

*More Cast Announcements for Season 4

Comings and goings at 'Downton Abbey' next season*

By FRAZIER MOORE | Associated Press 

NEW YORK (AP) &#8212; Shirley MacLaine will be returning to "Downton Abbey" next season, and opera star Kiri Te Kanawa is joining the cast.

MacLaine will reprise her role as Martha Levinson, Lord Robert Crawley's freewheeling American mother-in-law, Carnival Films and "Masterpiece" on PBS said Saturday. MacLaine appeared in episodes early last season.

New Zealand-born soprano Te Kanawa will play a house guest. She will sing during her visit.

Other new cast members and characters include:

&#8212; Tom Cullen as Lord Gillingham, described as an old family friend of the Crawleys who visits the family as a guest for a house party (and who might be the one to mend Lady Mary Crawley's broken heart).

&#8212; Nigel Harman will play a valet named Green.

&#8212; Harriet Walter plays Lady Shackleton, an old friend of the Dowager Countess.

&#8212; Joanna David will play a guest role as the Duchess of Yeovil.

&#8212; Julian Ovenden is cast as aristocrat Charles Blake.

"The addition of these characters can only mean more delicious drama, which is what 'Downton Abbey' is all about," said "Masterpiece" executive producer Rebecca Eaton.

Meanwhile, the producers have confirmed that villainous housemaid Sarah O'Brien won't be back. Siobhan Finneran, who played her, is leaving the show.

These announcements come shortly after the third season's airing in the United States. It concluded with the heartbreaking death of popular Matthew Crawley in a car crash, leaving behind his newborn child and loving wife, Lady Mary Crawley.

Matthew's untimely demise was the result of the departure from the series by actor Dan Stevens, who had starred in that role.

The third season also saw the shocking death of Lady Sybil Branson, who died during childbirth. She was played by the departing Jessica Brown Findlay.

Last season the wildly popular melodrama, set in early 20th century Britain, was the most-watched series on PBS since Ken Burns' epic "The Civil War," which first aired in 1990. The Nielsen Co. said 8.2 million viewers saw the "Downton" season conclusion.

"Downton Abbey," which airs on the "Masterpiece" anthology, won three Emmy awards last fall, including a best supporting actress trophy for Maggie Smith (the Dowager Countess), who also won a Golden Globe in January.

In all, the series has won nine Emmys, two Golden Globes and a Screen Actors Guild Award for the ensemble cast, which is the first time the cast of a British television show has won this award.

Hugh Bonneville, Michelle Dockery, Elizabeth McGovern, Jim Carter and Brendan Coyle are among its other returning stars.

___


----------



## mundodabolsa

doesn't surprise me at all about O'Brien, it was pretty clear to me that they were setting her up to go abroad with the relative family (the people with the scottish castle.)


----------



## Ladybug09

Well another long-time character leaving... i hate so say this but maybe it may be best for the show to leave off while it still hot.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm not that surprised about O'Brien leaving. Especially since it looked like she was interested in the other maid's position when she was in Scotland.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I'm a little disappointed that O'Brien is leaving. I was hoping it would eventually come out that her actions caused Cora's miscarriage.


----------



## rintubiswas

excellent topic to discuss on.


----------



## qudz104

I disliked Obrien since she caused Coras miscarriage so im not too torn up over her departure.


----------



## chowlover2

qudz104 said:


> I disliked Obrien since she caused Coras miscarriage so im not too torn up over her departure.



I'm with you, won't miss her at all!


----------



## gelbergirl

I am thinking OBrien might show up as another actress, in service to the Flincher's in Bombay.  Maybe she'll run in Thomas Barrow's cousin who works there as well.


----------



## twin-fun

I've never liked her character. But what bothered me the most is how fondly Cora has been talking about her. Surely she must have noticed what a conniving, scheming troll she is.


----------



## pmburk

Well, I never liked O'Brien's character, but I admit I am sad to see her go. She was so conniving, and created so much drama. I am anxious to see how they'll write her out.


----------



## Sternchen

I never liked O'Brien, but I am kind of sad that she won't be back next season. I thought her story line and her character were very interesting.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pmburk said:


> Well, I never liked O'Brien's character, but I admit I am sad to see her go. She was so conniving, and created so much drama. I am anxious to see how they'll write her out.





Sternchen said:


> I never liked O'Brien, but I am kind of sad that she won't be back next season. I thought her story line and her character were very interesting.



I agree, I will miss her nastiness!


----------



## honu

HermesNewbie said:


> I agree, I will miss her nastiness!



Every good story must have a villian, and since she was the number one villian I wonder who they're going to make the villian? Thomas?


----------



## Allisonfaye

honu said:


> Every good story must have a villian, and since she was the number one villian I wonder who they're going to make the villian? Thomas?



I have grown rather fond of Thomas.


----------



## melissatrv

I enjoyed watching O'Brien when she was in cahoots with Thomas.  Don't like how she turned against him.   I think they can easily find another devious maid to replace her.  I cannot believe the actress wanted out though. 

The bigger problem is, what the heck is going on behind the scenes at this show?  Why cant they retain actors? Is it because they are PBS or the equivalent in the UK that they don't have the big budgets of the networks who make money via advertising? Or is there some squabbling between the actors and show's brass??


----------



## chowlover2

I think perhaps some actors thought the series was only going to run one season, and they want to move on to other things. Or strike while the iron is hot so to speak, to branch out in other roles. They longer they play the same roles the more easily they are typecast. It's one of the things I really like about American Horror Story. They use the same actors, but each season a different story. I didn't know how season 2 would work doing that, but it was great. And most of the core actors have signed on for season 3.


----------



## gracekelly

I could never understand how Lady Grantham could be so dense as to not see how horrid O'Brien is as a person.  I wanted to give her a kick in the bum and yell "snap out of it!!"


----------



## Ladybug09

Regarding Lady Grantham...she didn't care...what typically what went on downstairs wasn't a concern of the upstairs unless it affected them.


Also, comcast has all the Seasons On Demand.


----------



## qudz104

melissatrv said:


> I enjoyed watching O'Brien when she was in cahoots with Thomas.  Don't like how she turned against him.   I think they can easily find another devious maid to replace her.  I cannot believe the actress wanted out though.
> 
> The bigger problem is, what the heck is going on behind the scenes at this show?  Why cant they retain actors? Is it because they are PBS or the equivalent in the UK that they don't have the big budgets of the networks who make money via advertising? Or is there some squabbling between the actors and show's brass??



i agree, i liked her scheming with thomas, not against him. i didnt like thomas that much, but post war, i kind of like him!


----------



## lightgreen22

melissatrv said:


> I enjoyed watching O'Brien when she was in cahoots with Thomas.  Don't like how she turned against him.   I think they can easily find another devious maid to replace her.  I cannot believe the actress wanted out though.
> 
> The bigger problem is, what the heck is going on behind the scenes at this show?  Why cant they retain actors? Is it because they are PBS or the equivalent in the UK that they don't have the big budgets of the networks who make money via advertising? Or is there some squabbling between the actors and show's brass??



Hmm.. I read about this in some interview somewhere (it might have been with Fellows). Whoever it was, they ended up discussing how its a tradition in Britain to not stick with an acting project for too long and to essentially become a "well rounded actor". I personally can't imagine ever leaving a successful show on my own accord. Not that I've ever even come close to being on a TV show


----------



## gelbergirl

Allisonfaye said:


> I have grown rather fond of Thomas.



I am a Thomas fan also.
If you are able try to see season1,episode 2 for a cute dance he does with Daisy. And he smiles the entire time!


----------



## bag-princess

gelbergirl said:


> I am a Thomas fan also.
> *If you are able try to see season1,episode 2 *for a cute dance he does with Daisy. And he smiles the entire time!





i see comcast has these on demand and i am going to have to take a weekend to watch them!  i want to see what i missed before i realized that i was missing a great show that became one of my fav's!


----------



## KatsBags

Allisonfaye said:


> I have grown rather fond of Thomas.



I did not like him, at all, until his scene with Carson when he says, "I'm not foul Mr. Carson. I'm not the same as you, but I'm not foul."

I think, in that moment, he became more than just the "villian".


----------



## bag-princess

KatsBags said:


> I did not like him, at all, until his scene with Carson when he says, "I'm not foul Mr. Carson. I'm not the same as you, but I'm not foul."
> 
> I think, in that moment, he became more than just the "villian".





yea ITA!  that scene just made me want to hug him.  i can't even imagine what it must have been like to be gay at that period in time.  even now sometimes it is not easy for someone to admit!


----------



## KatsBags

bag-princess said:


> yea ITA!  *that scene just made me want to hug him.*  i can't even imagine what it must have been like to be gay at that period in time.  even now sometimes it is not easy for someone to admit!



Me, too!


----------



## Bagbug

I finally watched season 3.  Shirley McClaine is a riot.  I mean she is a progressive rich woman of the 1920's visiting with these people that are stuck in a time warp and English.  I loved when she said "You look like you are going to a Barbque" becuase they were not wearing their proper white ties for what ever meal it was.


----------



## samlovespandora

Hello, I'm new to this thread. I just found out about O'Brian leaving from reading the previous posts. I'm a bit surprised but not that disappointed tbh, I was never really fussed on the character. She also definately worked better when she was along with Thomas I think.

Agree with everyone else who says that they started liking Thomas after his scene in season 3 with Carson 

What does everyone think about Lady Rose? After the Christmas episode it seems like they're going to be using her to replace Sybil (my favourite character  ) as the rebellious daughter.


----------



## lightgreen22

samlovespandora said:


> What does everyone think about Lady Rose? After the Christmas episode it seems like they're going to be using her to replace Sybil (my favourite character  ) as the rebellious daughter.



Ummm.. not quite so sure about Rose. I'm still upset that Sybil left the show, and well, Sybil was endearing in her rebellion whereas Rose usually makes me want to roll my eyes.

However, I really hope they give Edith more story line in Season 4! That would make my day!


----------



## pmburk

I disliked Rose at first, but I'm a bit sympathetic toward her after seeing the Scotland episode with her awful parents.

I too hope Edith gets more storyline in season 4! I'm holding out hope that she'll be the only Crawley sister to live happily ever after.


----------



## gelbergirl

Does anyone think there is anyway PBS here in the US can air Downton Abbey same time as in the UK.
It drives me nuts when the plotlines are out there.


----------



## samlovespandora

lightgreen22 said:


> Ummm.. not quite so sure about Rose. I'm still upset that Sybil left the show, and well, Sybil was endearing in her rebellion whereas Rose usually makes me want to roll my eyes.
> 
> However, I really hope they give Edith more story line in Season 4! That would make my day!




  Definitely agree with you about Rose, although I did warm up to her a bit more after the Christmas episode.


  Edith used to be one of my least favourite characters but Ive really grown to like her after season 3. I would love her to have more story line aswell.


----------



## Ladybug09

gelbergirl said:


> Does anyone think there is anyway PBS here in the US can air Downton Abbey same time as in the UK.
> It drives me nuts when the plotlines are out there.


 The networks are supposedly going to co air them simultaneously this season.

I take that back....guess it was a rumor:

http://www.vulture.com/2013/02/why-pbs-probably-wont-air-downton-abbey-earlier.html

full article at above link:



> Vulture got PBSs chief programming executive-general manager Beth Hoppe on the phone to inquire about the possibility. She gave us the good news first: Executives are absolutely considering a simultaneous broadcast. But as our conversation went on, the more it became clear that it is unlikely, because there just isnt any upside for PBS. Heres how Hoppe explained things:
> *Spoilerphobes may have been mad, but they still watched.
> *Back in December, the Internet flooded with tears after online headlines spoiled Matthews demise. But its impossible to quantify the actual percentage of _Downton_ viewers who had the story ruined for them, and Hoppe says the fan feedback hasnt been that bad. Whats more, viewers dont appear to have abandoned the show as a result. There is a little bit of negative buzz around the spoilers, but its pretty minimal from what were hearing, Hoppe says, pointing to the ratings, which are ginormous. PBS says the third season of _Downton_ is averaging more than 11 million viewers per episode (when you factor in the premiere plus seven days of DVR viewing). Thats 420 percent above the public broadcasters average prime-time rating and double the average viewership of the shows second season. By far, it is the most-watched program in PBS history. That kind of success is hard to argue with, she says. Its also worth noting that Sybils episode-five death didnt become headline news in the U.S. the way Matthews did, proving that some secrets make it to the U.S. intact.
> 
> *Marketing Downton in the fall would be more difficult.
> *Premiering in the fall isnt an obstacle in and of itself  Were not scheduled so far out that we dont have flexibility, Hoppe says  but having to break through the marketing clutter does give PBS executives pause. In September, new shows from CBS, ABC, Fox, and NBC will be fighting for attention, marketed by networks that can handily outspend PBS. The TV landscape in January is always a little quieter, with fewer mid-season replacements competing for noise. A concurrent fall broadcast would also mean needing the _Downton_ actors to help promote the show in the U.S. when theyre also doing so in the U.K. (And as the show has become more popular, the cast has been busier with other projects.) In December, weve been able to have the cast available for promotion. They were the toast of the town in New York and L.A., and that kind of thing might not be possible if we decided to move it earlier, says Hoppe.
> 
> At the same time, one could argue that _The Walking Dead_ has demonstrated that some shows can go up against the broadcasters in fall and win. Sure, Hope agrees, you could spin that argument and say, Well, its so hot, itll be hot wherever you put it. The question for PBS becomes: Why mess with whats working in January? _Downton _has been an established hit there for three seasons and is now a proven alternative to the Super Bowl.
> 
> *Editing episodes for PBS more quickly would also be more costly.
> *The version of _Downton _that airs in the U.K. is slightly different than the one that airs in the U.S. ITV is a commercial network that ran season three over eight installments, while commercial-free PBS ran the same season in just six. That requires some stitching together and filling out for the American version, Hoppe says. And because the editing is done entirely by the creative team in the U.K., what it would mean in order for us to go simultaneously with them is that wed have to have two editing rooms going at the same time during postproduction, one for our version and one for theirs, Hoppe says. Its not one of the main factors in the decision, but its not an insignificant financial implication.
> 
> *While the show's producers are for simultaneous airing, PBS has the final say.*
> _Downton Abbey _executive producer Gareth Neame told Vulture in December that he, too, wished U.S. audiences could share in the first viewing. In this day and age, its clearly ridiculous that people watch the show in England four months early and 1.5 million people in America go and watch it illegally, he said. If I were PBS and I had the biggest drama Id ever had in my entire 40-year history, I would be sorting my schedules out to make sure I was airing it more quickly. Hoppe says Neame is and has been part of the scheduling discussion: Of course we consult with our partners. We want everyone to be happy. But, ultimately, PBS and _Masterpiece _make the final decision, and we are absolutely in conversation with Gareth.


 

http://www.vulture.com/2013/01/three-pushy-questions-for-downton-abbeys-ep.html


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Does anyone know where I can watch the Christmas special episode of 2012? Thank you in advance!


----------



## km8282

You can probably find it on iTunes.


----------



## honu

I know Dan Stevens left the show but he looks SO different now!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vens-reveals-new-slick-black-hair-colour.html

He seems to have lost a bit of weight too!


----------



## Ladybug09

honu said:


> I know Dan Stevens left the show but he looks SO different now!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vens-reveals-new-slick-black-hair-colour.html
> 
> He seems to have lost a bit of weight too!


Wow, he looks a mess. That is NOT a healthy look...He looks like he has an illness or something...that weight is not for his frame.


----------



## chowlover2

He looks awful!


----------



## Sternchen

He looked better before!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Oh dear, he looks terrible!! What was he thinking!!


----------



## melissatrv

I wonder if the new look is for a role....it's so drastic I would not even recognize him.   Maybe that is the point?  

Gosh everytime I read this thread I keep expecting to read someone else is leaving the show!!


----------



## pmburk

He looks awful! I hope this is for a role.


----------



## Quigs

melissatrv said:


> I wonder if the new look is for a role....it's so drastic I would not even recognize him.   Maybe that is the point?
> 
> Gosh everytime I read this thread I keep expecting to read someone else is leaving the show!!



"Stevens is now filming a movie in Brooklyn with Liam Neeson called "A Walk Among the Tombstones." That part has required the 30-year-old to trim down a bit and darken his hair. When he was first spotted publicly last weekend at the GLAAD Awards sporting the new look, photos quickly spread online with chatter about the change."


----------



## melissatrv

Thanks for the info.  I am surprised the makers of the film are not trying to capitalize on his DA fame by having him keep his look (but modern of course)



Quigs said:


> "Stevens is now filming a movie in Brooklyn with Liam Neeson called "A Walk Among the Tombstones." That part has required the 30-year-old to trim down a bit and darken his hair. When he was first spotted publicly last weekend at the GLAAD Awards sporting the new look, photos quickly spread online with chatter about the change."


----------



## Bagbug

I think he looks better with the dark hair.  Brings out his eyes.


----------



## labelwhore04

LOVE this show. I just started watching and i'm obsessed. I'm only on the first season but it sucks how there's less than 10 episodes in a season. Right now i'm in love with Thomas, so hot.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> LOVE this show. I just started watching and i'm obsessed. I'm only on the first season but it sucks how there's less than 10 episodes in a season. Right now i'm in love with Thomas, so hot.


 Check out how he looks in real life, 100% hotter than on the show!


----------



## labelwhore04

chowlover2 said:


> Check out how he looks in real life, 100% hotter than on the show!



Funny that you say that because i actually think he looks WAY hotter on the show! He's cute in real life too but i just find him so sexy on the show, i love the slicked hair and that uniform, i think it's also the mysterious personality. I've never been so attracted to a celeb/tv character before. I don't know what it is.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> Funny that you say that because i actually think he looks WAY hotter on the show! He's cute in real life too but i just find him so sexy on the show, i love the slicked hair and that uniform, i think it's also the mysterious personality. I've never been so attracted to a celeb/tv character before. I don't know what it is.


 Wait til you get to season 3! You're gonna be shocked.


----------



## labelwhore04

chowlover2 said:


> Wait til you get to season 3! You're gonna be shocked.



I'm so excited!


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> I'm so excited!


 My lips are sealed!


----------



## labelwhore04

chowlover2 said:


> My lips are sealed!



Unfortunately, i've read too many spoilers by accident so i 'kinda' know what happens, we'll see I just want some more guy on guy action


----------



## chowlover2

It's a wonderful show, I can't wait for season 4!


----------



## gracekelly

labelwhore04 said:


> Funny that you say that because i actually think he looks WAY hotter on the show! He's cute in real life too but i just find him so sexy on the show, i love the slicked hair and that uniform, i think it's also the mysterious personality. I've never been so attracted to a celeb/tv character before. I don't know what it is.



I guess Dan has gone "Hollywood."  Too bad as he looked like a normal person prior to the make-over.


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> I guess Dan has gone "Hollywood."  Too bad as he looked like a normal person prior to the make-over.


 He looked awful in the last pics I saw. He looks much better with lighter hair and some weight on his bones.


----------



## CaliQT

Surprised no one has mentioned that Downton Abbey had a spot in Ironman 3! 

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/05/...ut-out-in-iron-man-3-its-quite-simple-really/


----------



## Sternchen

CaliQT said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned that Downton Abbey had a spot in Ironman 3!
> 
> http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/05/...ut-out-in-iron-man-3-its-quite-simple-really/



Ironman 3 isn't quite my cup of tea 

Looking forward to season four, though. Anyone know when it will start?


----------



## chowlover2

Exciting news!





> http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats...ail;cheatsheet_afternoon&utm_term=Cheat Sheet


----------



## AECornell

chowlover2 said:


> Exciting news!



Is this the American start date? I still don't understand why they do it separate times for different places.


----------



## chowlover2

AECornell said:


> Is this the American start date? I still don't understand why they do it separate times for different places.



Yes, it is the American start date. I have not heard about the UK, I thought they wanted to start them at similar times after the past season spoilers were posted in the States.


----------



## melissatrv

I really wish they would run more than 8 episodes though.  Most shows do at least 10.


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> Is this the American start date? I still don't understand why they do it separate times for different places.


Several articles have been posted about why in this thread...It's because it best for when PBS chooses to air it and it's during Their sweeps time.


----------



## wordpast

So we have to wait until 2014?!?!


----------



## chowlover2

wordpast said:


> So we have to wait until 2014?!?!



Sadly, yes.


----------



## twin-fun

wordpast said:


> So we have to wait until 2014?!?!





chowlover2 said:


> Sadly, yes.



Not if the UK releases the new episodes in the fall as they did with last season. Viewers recorded the new season over the air and uploaded them as  torrent files. The hubs found this out so I was able to watch last season in September rather than having to wait until January of this year when it aired in the US.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## KatsBags

From Entertainment Weekly... Paul Giamatti is joining the cast!http://http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/06/24/downton-abbey-paul-giamatti/

"Downton Abbey is getting another American visitor.
Sideways&#8216; star Paul Giamatti will appear as Cora&#8217;s playboy brother, Harold, in the season four finale, a rep for MASTERPIECE on PBS confirms.
He&#8217;ll be joined by returning guest-star Shirley MacLaine, who crossed the pond to play Cora&#8217;s brazen mother, Martha Levinson, in season three.
&#8220;We&#8217;re excited that Paul Giamatti will be joining us on Downton to play Cora&#8217;s brother Harold, the rather free-spirited uncle to Mary and Edith. We can&#8217;t wait to see him work alongside Shirley MacLaine, who are both sure to upset the Grantham&#8217;s apple cart in this year&#8217;s finale,&#8221; Exec producer Gareth Neame said in a statement.

Giamatti is hardly the only new face joining the series &#8212; next season will introduce a slew of castmembers including Dame Kiri Te Kanawa, Tom Cullen, Julian Ovenden, Nigel Harman, Joanna David and Gary Carr.
Season four of the series will kick-off on January 5, 2014 on MASTERPIECE on PBS."


----------



## AECornell

September is when it's starting in the UK, it's on Wikipedia. Start date for US is January, unless you're good at torrents


----------



## chowlover2

Some news 





> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...s-tell-lady-cora-about-the-soap-incident.html


   Not sure how to post the whole story but here's the link.


----------



## Quigs

Thank you for posting.


----------



## twin-fun

chowlover2 said:


> Some news    Not sure how to post the whole story but here's the link.



Oh, this link isn't working for me! Any chance you could copy and paste the article?


----------



## Sarni

I thought they were going to screen the next series at the same time in uk and USA. Bummer I hate knowing what happens before I get to watch it!


----------



## chowlover2

twin-fun said:


> Oh, this link isn't working for me! Any chance you could copy and paste the article?


 I'll try!


----------



## twin-fun

chowlover2 said:


> I'll try!



Thank you but I got it to load!


----------



## Quigs

PBS has a dedicated website for Downton Abbey.  It features a slide show, short videos and photos, etc.

One of the videos features the casts' hopes for season 4,

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece...1126c984275b02091c6b76a8d0a&elqCampaignId=664


----------



## melissatrv

Now that matthew is gone and they are watching the annoying crazy cousin I am not looking forward to it like last season


----------



## pmburk

Sarni said:


> I thought they were going to screen the next series at the same time in uk and USA. Bummer I hate knowing what happens before I get to watch it!


 
That's what I had originally heard as well, but I guess we're not going to get it until January 2014. UGH!!!! I cannot understand why they would do this, in the age of the internet. It just makes no sense to me whatsoever. Sigh.


----------



## melissatrv

The powers that be at DA wanted to do this.  I believe it was PBS in the US that had some sort of issue with making it happen.  There is a conversation with an article link I believe somewhere earlier in the thread



pmburk said:


> That's what I had originally heard as well, but I guess we're not going to get it until January 2014. UGH!!!! I cannot understand why they would do this, in the age of the internet. It just makes no sense to me whatsoever. Sigh.


----------



## pmburk

melissatrv said:


> The powers that be at DA wanted to do this.  I believe it was PBS in the US that had some sort of issue with making it happen.  There is a conversation with an article link I believe somewhere earlier in the thread


 
So frustrating for us, though. It just makes no sense in this day & age, IMHO.


----------



## qudz104

melissatrv said:


> Now that matthew is gone and they are watching the annoying crazy cousin I am not looking forward to it like last season



me neither :/ i dont want to see Mary get another love interest.. plus with Matthew and Sybil gone.. i just am not looking as forward to it as i used to. 
I hope they at least have enough Tom this season, plus give Edith a real love interest, maybe even a marriage.


----------



## melissatrv

I have a feeling Mary and Tom might get together which I would not care for.  I want to see some new suitors.  




qudz104 said:


> me neither :/ i dont want to see Mary get another love interest.. plus with Matthew and Sybil gone.. i just am not looking as forward to it as i used to.
> I hope they at least have enough Tom this season, plus give Edith a real love interest, maybe even a marriage.


----------



## Quigs

Mary's potential love interests for the upcoming season:


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/20/new-men-downton-abbey-season-4_n_3784510.html


----------



## sbelle

Quigs said:


> Mary's potential love interests for the upcoming season:
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/20/new-men-downton-abbey-season-4_n_3784510.html



Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## chowlover2

Quigs said:


> Mary's potential love interests for the upcoming season:
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/20/new-men-downton-abbey-season-4_n_3784510.html


 Thanks so much for the update!


----------



## qudz104

Bump.. Apparently season 4 already started in England. Has anyone started watching it yet? I may search for links online if I get very impatient, lol.


----------



## Hessefan

qudz104 said:


> Bump.. Apparently season 4 already started in England. Has anyone started watching it yet? I may search for links online if I get very impatient, lol.



Yes it has, two episodes so far. Some of the story lines are rehashed and a few people from the past are back. I'm a little underwhelmed so far.


----------



## anthroadeline

This show is great, but I was shocked and disappointed by the way season 2 ended.


----------



## bnjj

I recently downloaded seasons 1 - 3 and am enjoying it so far.  Thomas is so slimy.  Granny makes me laugh at least once each ep.


----------



## bag-princess

bnjj said:


> I recently downloaded seasons 1 - 3 and am enjoying it so far.  Thomas is so slimy.  Granny makes me laugh at least once each ep.





i LIVE for violet!   whenever she is in a scene that is always the most interesting part to me!  she is the best part of the show.  i will be so glad when we get the new season on this side of the pond!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Can't wait for the next season to start here in the US

Mary should have lots of suitors because Grandmama will have lots to say & she
is just brilliant....


----------



## Quigs

Season 2 is being rerun on Masterpiece Theatre on PBS.

This Sunday, Oct 27, 2013, episode 3 from season 2 is scheduled.


----------



## Sternchen

Anybody here already all caught up on Season 4? I'm dying to talk about it, LOL


----------



## drizall

Sternchen said:


> Anybody here already all caught up on Season 4? I'm dying to talk about it, LOL



I KNOW! I just watch it online hehehehe. Are we not allowed to talk about it here?


----------



## Sternchen

drizall said:


> I KNOW! I just watch it online hehehehe. Are we not allowed to talk about it here?



I'm sure we're allowed but I would feel *really* bad spoiling it for those in the US who have not been able to catch up yet.


----------



## drizall

Sternchen said:


> I'm sure we're allowed but I would feel *really* bad spoiling it for those in the US who have not been able to catch up yet.



me too..


----------



## Bkbabe

Is there somewhere I can watch the new season?


----------



## Sternchen

BKbabe, I watch it on itv online. That's the channel that broadcasts DA in the UK.

Not sure if you're able to access it in the US, though.


----------



## jennyhill

Bkbabe said:


> Is there somewhere I can watch the new season?


Project Free TV!  I live in the US and that's how I've been keeping up with it


----------



## tannedsilk

I didn't realize this was back, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jadise

First episode of the new season just aired here this past Tuesday. Can't wait to see what happens this season.


----------



## Bkbabe

jennyhill said:


> Project Free TV!  I live in the US and that's how I've been keeping up with it



Thank you jennyhill and Sternchen! I will check it out.


----------



## Serva1

Following the new season of DA. Surprised that Edith has a relationship with a married man.


----------



## Sternchen

I think I know what will happen with Edith's love interest...

The "twist" in the last episode was interesting!


----------



## pmburk

I haven't been watching it, but I do read the Daily Mail & they always have updates.


----------



## melissatrv

If folks want to talk about season 4 it would be great for the rest of us here in the US if you used the spoiler tag to do so.  Thanks!


----------



## Quigs

Downton Abbey Gets Fifth Season

http://www.thewrap.com/downton-abbey-fifth-season-masterpiece-theater-pbs


----------



## melissatrv

Season 4 US premiere is Jan 5th!  

I have avoided spoilers on this unlike last year where I knew about the 2 key deaths.  

But here is a Dec 23rd interview where the cast talks about the upcoming season

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/12/23/downton-abbey-season-4-teases/


----------



## bag-princess

melissatrv said:


> *Season 4 US premiere is Jan 5th! *
> 
> I have avoided spoilers on this unlike last year where I knew about the 2 key deaths.
> 
> But here is a Dec 23rd interview where the cast talks about the upcoming season
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/12/23/downton-abbey-season-4-teases/




gonna put this on the calendar right now!!!   thanks!!


----------



## Quigs

Can hardly wait until tonight!


----------



## bnjj

This show is so good.  I'm caught up as I've been watching the eps as they've aired in the UK.


----------



## gelbergirl

Quigs said:


> Can hardly wait until tonight!


----------



## bag-princess

Quigs said:


> Can hardly wait until tonight!




2 hours of fantastic tv!!!   i have missed violet and can't wait for her to say something! anything!


----------



## cheermom09

OMG can't wait for tonight!!


----------



## CaliQT

Oh thanks for the reminder!


----------



## pmburk

So ready for tonight! We've been watching seasons 1, 2 & 3 marathon this whole weekend in preparation!


----------



## chowlover2

2 1/2 hours more! Can't wait!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Can't wait... let the countdown begin...2 hours & a minute


----------



## melissatrv

Kind of a boring episode.  I started crying when Mary broke down to Carson.  I could  not believe the Nanny.  I was wondering if they might make Thomas a Manny, LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

Tonight.....I missed it!!!!


----------



## Quigs

Ladybug09 said:


> Tonight.....I missed it!!!!



It's being shown again right after tonight's episode.  I guess PBS decided to repeat it.


----------



## louvigilante

So excited its on! I fell in love with it last fall.


----------



## Ladybug09

Just watched it on demand...Love this show!!! And the dowager's one liners...love em....enjoyed all 2 hrs.


----------



## bisousx

Ladybug09 said:


> Just watched it on demand...Love this show!!! And the dowager's one liners...love em....enjoyed all 2 hrs.



She's the best part of the show. Downtown Abbey is such an addicting snoozefest... I can't turn away from it but I also find it completely boring


----------



## CaliQT

This episode kept my attention all the way through... much better than last season, which seemed forced to me. 

If they're trying to force Tom and Mary together, I don't like that.


----------



## bag-princess

i did not think last nights show was boring at all!!!!   i loved every.single.second and was glued to the tv.  so glad to have grandmama back on sunday nights!  after watching the hot mess in atlanta i needed some good quality tv!


----------



## keodi

bag-princess said:


> i did not think last nights show was boring at all!!!!   i loved every.single.second and was glued to the tv.  so glad to have grandmama back on sunday nights!  after watching the hot mess in atlanta i needed some good quality tv!



True, last. Nights episode was pretty good.


----------



## kcf68

Dowager makes the show so funny!  Especially when she said to the Lord about calling his Nanny in!  I don't think they are pushing Mary and Tom together. They just want him to tutor her on the business of the Estate!  Also that Nanny


----------



## louvigilante

kcf68 said:


> Dowager makes the show so funny!  Especially when she said to the Lord about calling his Nanny in!  I don't think they are pushing Mary and Tom together. They just want him to tutor her on the business of the Estate!  Also that Nanny




Agreed. I think they are showing him more that he's like a brother now and wants to look out for her. He understands what she's going through.


----------



## keodi

kcf68 said:


> Dowager makes the show so funny!  Especially when she said to the Lord about calling his Nanny in!  I don't think they are pushing Mary and Tom together. They just want him to tutor her on the business of the Estate!  Also that Nanny



That Nanny was something else...



louvigilante said:


> Agreed. I think they are showing him more that he's like a brother now and wants to look out for her. He understands what she's going through.



I agree,I think he's empathic.


----------



## bag-princess

kcf68 said:


> *Dowager makes the show so funny!*  Especially when she said to the Lord about calling his Nanny in!  I don't think they are pushing Mary and Tom together. They just want him to tutor her on the business of the Estate!  Also that Nanny




violet is my girl!!!  if i don't see her the first few minutes of the show i find myself just waiting for her to walk through a door and say something!  grandmama is the best part of the show for me!


----------



## chowlover2

louvigilante said:


> Agreed. I think they are showing him more that he's like a brother now and wants to look out for her. He understands what she's going through.


Agreed!


bag-princess said:


> violet is my girl!!!  if i don't see her the first few minutes of the show i find myself just waiting for her to walk through a door and say something!  grandmama is the best part of the show for me!


I live for the Dowager Countess!


----------



## gracekelly

I found it boring and contrived.  The bad footman is so predictable.  I find Lady Rose very annoying and a close second to Lady Mary.  I just don't know if this will keep my interest this season.  Too soapy.  I thought the scene with the electric mixer was the most interesting in the entire episode.


----------



## slang

Edith looked great this episode, they are really stepping up her fashion sense

I have no clue who this character is that they brought back as Cora's maid, she was on last season, I don't remember her at all??


----------



## pmburk

^ It took us a while to figure it out, but she's the maid from season 3 who hit on Tom Branson after Lady Sybil died. She met him for lunch in the pub and tried to get him to eat downstairs in the servant's hall, and Mrs. Hughes & Carson asked her to leave.

I enjoyed last night's episode!


----------



## Bkbabe

I loved last night's episode! So happy it's back!


----------



## melissatrv

pmburk said:


> ^ It took us a while to figure it out, but she's the maid from season 3 who hit on Tom Branson after Lady Sybil died. She met him for lunch in the pub and tried to get him to eat downstairs in the servant's hall, and Mrs. Hughes & Carson asked her to leave.
> 
> I enjoyed last night's episode!


 
It took me time to figure this out as well.  They should have fessed up about what happened.  But this of course must mean something is happening with this storyline.  I would like to see O'Brien back at some point, even just for one episode down the road for them to have it out with her.


----------



## slyyls

gracekelly said:


> I found it boring and contrived.  The bad footman is so predictable.  I find Lady Rose very annoying and a close second to Lady Mary.  I just don't know if this will keep my interest this season.  Too soapy.  I thought the scene with the electric mixer was the most interesting in the entire episode.



I agree with you.  I couldn't help feeling, that this should be the last season; and they  quit while they're ahead. 

I'm so happy I have every single episode of  Knotts Landing on DVD ( all 14 years recorded from the now defunct Soapnet) so I have something else to tide me over until the next big series comes along.
Yes I'm that desperate.


----------



## Ladybug09

slyyls said:


> I agree with you.  I couldn't help feeling, that this should be the last season; and they  quit while they're ahead.
> 
> I'm so happy I have every single episode of  Knotts Landing on DVD ( all 14 years recorded from the now defunct Soapnet) so I have something else to tide me over until the next big series comes along.
> Yes I'm that desperate.



Girl, I LOVED ME some knots landing....it used to come on TBS at one time before Soapnet... Valene and Gary! Whew! I dont have it saved though...&#128546;


----------



## slyyls

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, I LOVED ME some knots landing....it used to come on TBS at one time before Soapnet... Valene and Gary! Whew! I dont have it saved though...&#128546;



You can order boxed sets of Downton Abbey AND a complete; every episode boxed set of Knotts Landing on beauty dvd .  com     I love watching the old seasons on days when the cable and satellite go out.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, I LOVED ME some knots landing....it used to come on TBS at one time before Soapnet... Valene and Gary! Whew! I dont have it saved though...&#128546;





i remember that show.  my mom sent us to bed every night before it came on.  for years i thought it was some naughty mess that we were too young to see and i asked her about it.  she said she did it because she wanted to be all alone and enjoy her show without us asking a million quesions!   it was her guilty pleasure!


----------



## slyyls

bag-princess said:


> i remember that show.  my mom sent us to bed every night before it came on.  for years i thought it was some naughty mess that we were too young to see and i asked her about it.  she said she did it because she wanted to be all alone and enjoy her show without us asking a million quesions!   it was her guilty pleasure!



I made an error in the DVD web site  it's DVD beauty . com   These dvd's are one of my prized possessions.  I won't even loan them to friends, and believe me they have even offered me money.  lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

slyyls said:


> I made an error in the DVD web site  it's DVD beauty . com   These dvd's are one of my prized possessions.  I won't even loan them to friends, and believe me they have even offered me money.  lol.



That who u bought them from?


----------



## slyyls

Ladybug09 said:


> That who u bought them from?



yes, I bought them over a year ago.  They took some time to arrive; but I did get them after several back and forth emails.  They all work perfectly, and don't look bad; even the first several seasons.


----------



## bnjj

Granny and Grandmama are not the same person. Granny is the Dowager. Grandmama is the American (Shirley McLaine).

I don't think this show is boring at all.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CaliQT said:


> This episode kept my attention all the way through... much better than last season, which seemed forced to me.
> 
> If they're trying to force Tom and Mary together, I don't like that.



I don't think they will. I don't see them together at all. 



slyyls said:


> I agree with you.  I couldn't help feeling, that this should be the last season; and they  quit while they're ahead.
> 
> I'm so happy I have every single episode of  Knotts Landing on DVD ( all 14 years recorded from the now defunct Soapnet) so I have something else to tide me over until the next big series comes along.
> Yes I'm that desperate.



I almost agree. I HATE it when they have to rewrite major story lines to accommodate leaving actors. They should have thrown a crapload of money at Michael Crawley. I miss Sybil AND the mean maid. God, I am old. Can't remember her name and I just read it like two seconds ago. 

Also a HUGE KL fan. 



Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, I LOVED ME some knots landing....it used to come on TBS at one time before Soapnet... Valene and Gary! Whew! I dont have it saved though...&#128546;







slyyls said:


> You can order boxed sets of Downton Abbey AND a complete; every episode boxed set of Knotts Landing on beauty dvd .  com     I love watching the old seasons on days when the cable and satellite go out.





slyyls said:


> yes, I bought them over a year ago.  They took some time to arrive; but I did get them after several back and forth emails.  They all work perfectly, and don't look bad; even the first several seasons.



Did you buy bootlegged ones? I did. I think they only released seasons 1 and 2 on the official ones, right? Some of my episodes were awful. Maybe I will rematch. It really didn't start getting good until Season 2 when Abby and Gary started their business.


----------



## gelbergirl

I understand the first episode S4 was a 2 hour special here in the US.
I got the first episode S4 and it was the UK version 1 hour and and 7 minutes.
Anyone know if I missed anything?  Or was it all filler scenery etc?


----------



## Sarni

gelbergirl said:


> I understand the first episode S4 was a 2 hour special here in the US.
> I got the first episode S4 and it was the UK version 1 hour and and 7 minutes.
> Anyone know if I missed anything?  Or was it all filler scenery etc?




I think you must have missed something....there was no filler that I remember...at least if there was it was not 53 minutes worth. Maybe we saw episodes 1 and 2 here?


----------



## slyyls

I think they should have had Matthew called away somewhere for a while; rather than kill him off. They could have kept their options open in case he wanted to return to the show.

I was even entertaining the question if they could end up doing a Dallas; in that it was just a bad dream Mary had?  lol

The story lines seem to be throwing, but nothings really catching.
I think the storyline may have Mary taking over the running of Downton; but I don't think that would be too gripping storyline.
I also don't think it would be realistic for the time unless everyone dies and she is left to sink or swim.

I hope this season proves my fears are unfounded; but it wouldn't be the first hit series to flounder due to boring plot lines.

Dallas lost me ; so did Dynasty, and I thought I would never want to see them end when they started.


----------



## Sarni

slyyls said:


> I think they should have had Matthew called away somewhere for a while; rather than kill him off. They could have kept their options open in case he wanted to return to the show.
> 
> I was even entertaining the question if they could end up doing a Dallas; in that it was just a bad dream Mary had?  lol
> 
> The story lines seem to be throwing, but nothings really catching.
> I think the storyline may have Mary taking over the running of Downton; but I don't think that would be too gripping storyline.
> I also don't think it would be realistic for the time unless everyone dies and she is left to sink or swim.
> 
> I hope this season proves my fears are unfounded; but it wouldn't be the first hit series to flounder due to boring plot lines.
> 
> Dallas lost me ; so did Dynasty, and I thought I would never want to see them end when they started.




I don't see it getting boring....no one does this type of series better that the British. The house, the costumes and the characters contribute so much to the overall series that they really don't need to create outrageous plot lines.


----------



## slyyls

Sarni said:


> I don't see it getting boring....no one does this type of series better that the British. The house, the costumes and the characters contribute so much to the overall series that they really don't need to create outrageous plot lines.



I don't think that Julian Fellowes would create outrageous plot lines like Dallas's dream nonsense; but all good things must come to an end sometime.

I live in Canada, and am of British heritage.   I've watched more British shows than American and Canadian put together.     I love Downton Abby; I just fear for it's future.


----------



## Ladybug09

slyyls said:


> I think they should have had Matthew called away somewhere for a while; rather than kill him off. They could have kept their options open in case he wanted to return to the show.
> 
> I was even entertaining the question if they could end up doing a Dallas; in that it was just a bad dream Mary had?  lol
> 
> The story lines seem to be throwing, but nothings really catching.
> I think the storyline may have Mary taking over the running of Downton; but I don't think that would be too gripping storyline.
> I also don't think it would be realistic for the time unless everyone dies and she is left to sink or swim.
> 
> I hope this season proves my fears are unfounded; but it wouldn't be the first hit series to flounder due to boring plot lines.
> 
> Dallas lost me ; so did Dynasty, and I thought I would never want to see them end when they started.



Not all women were under man's thumb back then, some did manage estates before their sons grew into the title, and some women had titles and properties in their own right.


----------



## slyyls

Ladybug09 said:


> Not all women were under man's thumb back then, some did manage estates before their sons grew into the title, and some women had titles and properties in their own right.



Yes you're right.   Women who didn't have heirs.   In Britain titles and estates pass to the first born son, and if there isn't one; then it moves along the family tree; to the next in line male.


----------



## slyyls

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't think they will. I don't see them together at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost agree. I HATE it when they have to rewrite major story lines to accommodate leaving actors. They should have thrown a crapload of money at Michael Crawley. I miss Sybil AND the mean maid. God, I am old. Can't remember her name and I just read it like two seconds ago.
> 
> Also a HUGE KL fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy bootlegged ones? I did. I think they only released seasons 1 and 2 on the official ones, right? Some of my episodes were awful. Maybe I will rematch. It really didn't start getting good until Season 2 when Abby and Gary started their business.


Did you buy bootlegged ones? I did. I think they only released seasons 1 and 2 on the official ones, right? Some of my episodes were awful. Maybe I will rematch. It really didn't start getting good until Season 2 when Abby and Gary started their business.

Yes it's bootlegged.    It didn't look like it was, and the whole series has been released in the UK, so I didn't even question it.
Once I started watching, I noticed the SoapNet logo on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## bag-princess

slyyls said:


> I think they should have had Matthew called away somewhere for a while; rather than kill him off. They could have kept their options open in case he wanted to return to the show.




i honestly do not blame them.  he wanted to leave a very popular show to "try other things" so i can understand them not feeling the need to wait around and see if he wants to return at some point.


----------



## gracekelly

bag-princess said:


> i honestly do not blame them.  he wanted to leave a very popular show to "try other things" so i can understand them not feeling the need to wait around and see if he wants to return at some point.



I think the actor was smart and knew the right time to leave. Fellowes used it as a way to spark the storyline, however, I think it needs more and better spark and having a rape is not what most viewers will welcome.   

They better come up with something good or we are going to drown in the suds!


----------



## ap.

gelbergirl said:


> I understand the first episode S4 was a 2 hour special here in the US.
> I got the first episode S4 and it was the UK version 1 hour and and 7 minutes.
> Anyone know if I missed anything?  Or was it all filler scenery etc?




No, you didn't miss anything. They split the series differently in the UK and US; they've always had. I believe in the UK they were mostly 1 hour blocks (plus time for commercials) but in the US they were shown in longer but fewer episodes (and no commercial breaks). 

I've actually been able to catch the UK episodes the past couple of years as I am in London in the fall/winter. I am then sworn to not divulge any spoilers on pain of death when I go back to the US (and I am able to catch the US broadcast as well).


----------



## chowlover2

apey_grapey said:


> No, you didn't miss anything. They split the series differently in the UK and US; they've always had. I believe in the UK they were mostly 1 hour blocks (plus time for commercials) but in the US they were shown in longer but fewer episodes (and no commercial breaks).
> 
> I've actually been able to catch the UK episodes the past couple of years as I am in London in the fall/winter. I am then sworn to not divulge any spoilers on pain of death when I go back to the US (and I am able to catch the US broadcast as well).


I appreciate you not divulging any spoilers!


----------



## Ladybug09

gracekelly said:


> I think the actor was smart and knew the right time to leave. Fellowes used it as a way to spark the storyline, however, I think it needs more and better spark and having a rape is not what most viewers will welcome.
> 
> They better come up with something good or we are going to drown in the suds!



Rape? Who said they were going to have a rape?


----------



## melissatrv

Ladybug09 said:


> Rape? Who said they were going to have a rape?


 
yeah that is what I was thinking too...hope this is not a spoiler


----------



## Allisonfaye

Seriously? You UK people need to not spoil anything. I almost didn't come to this thread because you did it last year. We all knew Michael was going to die. Can we start a separate thread for US and UK?


----------



## gracekelly

I'm not in the UK and it was in all the US reviews of the series so I hardly think it was a spoiler.  If this ruined it for some people I do apologize.  However, I did not say which character it happened to, so you will have to watch it to find out.


----------



## louvigilante

gracekelly said:


> I'm not in the UK and it was in all the US reviews of the series so I hardly think it was a spoiler.  If this ruined it for some people I do apologize.  However, I did not say which character it happened to, so you will have to watch it to find out.




I think it's time I unsubscribe to this thread. I'm sure you didn't mean to but I'd rather chat about the latest episode or past episodes then read reviews of future episodes that I could find on the internet (and purposely didn't look for).


----------



## slang

Allisonfaye said:


> Seriously? You UK people need to not spoil anything. I almost didn't come to this thread because you did it last year. We all knew Michael was going to die. Can we start a separate thread for US and UK?



Wow, that's harsh. When a show already airs in a country other than yours and you participate in a thread you risk the chance of reading spoilers. 
I know as I'm Canadian and lots of shows I watch air in the US months before us so if I want to go into a thread I don't expect people who have already watched the show to not discuss it just because my country hasn't aired the show yet.


----------



## Allisonfaye

slang said:


> Wow, that's harsh. When a show already airs in a country other than yours and you participate in a thread you risk the chance of reading spoilers.
> I know as I'm Canadian and lots of shows I watch air in the US months before us so if I want to go into a thread I don't expect people who have already watched the show to not discuss it just because my country hasn't aired the show yet.



That's why I asked if we could have two threads.


----------



## Ladybug09

Allisonfaye said:


> Seriously? You UK people need to not spoil anything. I almost didn't come to this thread because you did it last year. We all knew Michael was going to die. Can we start a separate thread for US and UK?



Arrrrgh I HATE spoilers.....waited for MONTHS and now it gets spoiled.. Contact a mod to create 2 separate threads and for the time being I'm out this thread...?  they do the same in the Game of Thrones thread...people insist upon taking about the books in the TV thread.


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> Wow, that's harsh. When a show already airs in a country other than yours and you participate in a thread you risk the chance of reading spoilers.
> I know as I'm Canadian and lots of shows I watch air in the US months before us so if I want to go into a thread I don't expect people who have already watched the show to not discuss it just because my country hasn't aired the show yet.



Nm not worth it.


----------



## gracekelly

People. Calm. Down.  I can't believe that one word caused such a reaction.  Again, I am sorry to have upset people and it certainly was not my intention and if I had thought it was a spoiler, I would have used the spoiler tags.  This was written about months ago in various publications.


----------



## k2sealer

For the record, I don't mind spoilers.


----------



## Blueosiris4

Downton, what a great show.


----------



## melissatrv

Allisonfaye said:


> Seriously? You UK people need to not spoil anything. I almost didn't come to this thread because you did it last year. We all knew Michael was going to die. Can we start a separate thread for US and UK?


 
I agree this needs to be done.  Last year the 2 deaths and Edith's wedding were spoiled for me.  I know sites where I can watch episodes of this when they air in the UK but would rather wait in anticipation and openly discuss when the shows air in the US.  It does not matter that who gets raped is not revealed. This is something I never would have speculated on my own that this would occur.  I would rather be blown away by it than expecting it to happen and watching for signs that it will occur.  I would never post in Game of Thrones that a major female character gets raped because I read it in the books (which I haven't just an example).


----------



## slowlikehoney

I'm ok with an accidental small spoiler now and then. The same happens just looking at the Internet.


----------



## Sarni

While I love Downton abbey and don't want any spoilers we have to remember that not everyone on this forum lives in USA. I think the UK viewers have done really well in not discussing the show even though they have as much right as anyone to talk about it.


----------



## slyyls

gracekelly said:


> People. Calm. Down.  I can't believe that one word caused such a reaction.  Again, I am sorry to have upset people and it certainly was not my intention and if I had thought it was a spoiler, I would have used the spoiler tags.  This was written about months ago in various publications.



I'm in Canada and we are WAY behind in the real housewives franchises; so I feel if members read anything in these Television and Cinema threads, they need to "enter at own risk"    I don't feel it's the responsibility of the forum owners to protect anyone's right to discover any show, only as it's revealed in their own country.


----------



## Hessefan

slyyls said:


> I'm in Canada and we are WAY behind in the real housewives franchises; so I feel if members read anything in these Television and Cinema threads, they need to "enter at own risk"    I don't feel it's the responsibility of the forum owners to protect anyone's right to discover any show, only as it's revealed in their own country.




ITA. There are lots of threads of Shows which get aired in the US first and reading the discussion has spoilt them completely for me as we are months behind (Homeland, Vampire Diaries, Mad Men, etc). However, most of these threads don't get Posters from other countries throwing hissy fits and complaining right away.


----------



## k2sealer

Maybe "Enter at your own risk" should be a standing rule for all threads in this forum. As other posters have pointed out, some shows are aired first in their country of origin while the rest of the world plays catch up. If you live in one of the areas playing catch up, "enter at your own risk".


Just noticed that their is a second USA version of this thread. So..... spoil away. LOL


----------



## gelbergirl

k2sealer said:


> Maybe *"Enter at your own risk*" should be a standing rule for all threads in this forum. As other posters have pointed out, some shows are aired first in their country of origin while the rest of the world plays catch up. If you live in one of the areas playing catch up, "enter at your own risk".
> 
> 
> Just noticed that their is a second USA version of this thread. So..... spoil away. LOL



+1
I've always felt this way and stayed away from this thread while DA was shown in the UK.
Now that it is on in the US and I am watching I figure a spoiler could come from anywhere.  I get that sense that a majority of the world's population sees it before the US.  It's a very popular show!


----------



## Swanky

We have 2 threads now?


----------



## ladyash

I watch the UK versions of Downton online so no one can spoil it for me! Also, I'm impatient and can't wait as long as they make us in Canada for shows so if I can find them online first I will watch them before they even air here! The only down side is that now I am finished watching all Downton episodes again and have to wait for more


----------



## slang

Hessefan said:


> ITA. There are lots of threads of Shows which get aired in the US first and reading the discussion has spoilt them completely for me as we are months behind (Homeland, Vampire Diaries, Mad Men, etc). However, most of these threads don't get Posters from other countries throwing hissy fits and complaining right away.



Exactly!


----------



## bnjj

Hessefan said:


> ITA. There are lots of threads of Shows which get aired in the US first and reading the discussion has spoilt them completely for me as we are months behind (Homeland, Vampire Diaries, Mad Men, etc). However, most of these threads don't get Posters from other countries throwing hissy fits and complaining right away.


 


slang said:


> Wow, that's harsh. When a show already airs in a country other than yours and you participate in a thread you risk the chance of reading spoilers.
> I know as I'm Canadian and lots of shows I watch air in the US months before us so if I want to go into a thread I don't expect people who have already watched the show to not discuss it just because my country hasn't aired the show yet.


 
Totally agree! This forum is not just for US folks.


----------



## Sternchen

I also watched the UK version. It was tough not coming on here to talk about what happened!! I agree with the "enter at your own risk" thing.


----------



## slang

Excited for tonight!!!


----------



## slang

I didn't get the whole card game - I'm assuming the money was won originally by a scam so Edith's BF did the same thing back??


----------



## Ginger Tea

slang said:


> I didn't get the whole card game - I'm assuming the money was won originally by a scam so Edith's BF did the same thing back??




Whatever his name is, cheated or was cheating. Edith's boyfriend caught on to what he was doing. Seems he dabbled in poker as a youth and was able to beat 'what's his name' at his own game.


----------



## slang

Ginger Tea said:


> Whatever his name is, cheated or was cheating. Edith's boyfriend caught on to what he was doing. Seems he dabbled in poker as a youth and was able to beat 'what's his name' at his own game.



Thanks, I wasn't sure if the first guy cheated or Edith's BF was just pretending he didnt know how to play wen he really did


----------



## keodi

Last nights episode was really dark, I hope she reports it to Bates soon.


----------



## bag-princess

keodi said:


> Last nights episode was really dark, I hope she reports it to Bates soon.



she is so afraid of what he will do - knowing that it would send him back to jail. 
i hate this because he knows anna and that something was wrong with her and this will only become more obvious.


----------



## azsun

gracekelly said:


> People. Calm. Down.  I can't believe that one word caused such a reaction.  Again, I am sorry to have upset people and it certainly was not my intention and if I had thought it was a spoiler, I would have used the spoiler tags.  This was written about months ago in various publications.




Not blaming you, but it was a spoiler for me too (even tho you didn't say who was getting raped).   I do not read anything pertaining to the new episodes of the shows I enjoy watching, because I don't want to know what is going to happen.  We have to remember that not everybody is reading, or searching for that info.


----------



## k2sealer

I was glad I knew because I was able to send my 11 year old out of the room when Anna was alone with that guy in the kitchen.


----------



## bag-princess

Joanne Froggatt  (Anna Bates)  talks about her storyline:






> "I was really proud of the show for tackling a subject like this ... I really do believe that Julian's [Fellowes] written that in a way that is not gratuitous at all, he does very much go on to explore the emotional journey of Anna and Bates," Froggatt told BBC in October. "He's done a beautiful job of hitting the right note with it. I think we all just felt a big responsibility to get it right."





there is more but this was the first i had seen from the actress. 



http://www.eonline.com/news/498671/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## slang

Anyone else surprised Mrs Hughes was ok with keeping Anna's rape a secret. If Anna only went downstairs for headache powder and was raped wouldn't she assume it was someone in the house? and if so, how could Mrs Hughes sleep in that house knowing there was a rapist among them??
Unless of course she assumed Anna left the house or it happened by a stranger breaking in
All the servants except the Bates live in the house right?


----------



## grietje

slang said:


> Anyone else surprised Mrs Hughes was ok with keeping Anna's rape a secret. If Anna only went downstairs for headache powder and was raped wouldn't she assume it was someone in the house? and if so, how could Mrs Hughes sleep in that house knowing there was a rapist among them??
> Unless of course she assumed Anna left the house or it happened by a stranger breaking in
> All the servants except the Bates live in the house right?


 
I commented about this in the other Dowton thread. Yes to being suprised and disappointed!


----------



## CaliQT

Even now rape is hard to prove and victims often don't tell... and the one girl I know who did tell was dragged through the mud and had her life ruined - and wishes she never reported it. So I can imagine what a horrible outcome it would be for anna nearly 100 years ago when women had very few rights at all. 

After all, she's married to a man who's been in prison for murder... not exactly a stellar reputation for the times. People would assume she commonly associates with lowlifes and criminals... and that she's a woman of loose morals.


----------



## bag-princess

CaliQT said:


> Even now rape is hard to prove and victims often don't tell... and the one girl I know who did tell was dragged through the mud and had her life ruined - and wishes she never reported it. So I can imagine what a horrible outcome it would be for anna nearly 100 years ago when women had very few rights at all.
> 
> *After all, she's married to a man who's been in prison for murder... not exactly a stellar reputation for the times*. People would assume she commonly associates with lowlifes and criminals... and that she's a woman of loose morals.





that is why i can't see her telling him what happened!  like any other husband he would not let this go and she does not want to see him in jail again for murder!  i think she is more concerned for him than for her reputation though.


----------



## Ginger Tea

I was hoping this show would not take this turn and delve into this type of subject matter. Yes, they happen, but I would prefer if it didn't on this show. That may sound crazy but just IMHO. And Anna? She doesn't bother anyone. Also, the way they wrote the script she may feel responsible bc Bates didn't like him and she didn't see anything wrong with him.


----------



## bag-princess

*'Downton Abbey' Creator Slams PBS*





Big changes might be in store for the Crawley family when "Downton Abbey" returns for a fifth season next year. 
The  PBS show has collected hordes of fans all over the world, but if you're  not British -- more specifically, if you aren't living in the U.K. --  you're probably aware of its wonky TV schedule. The Brits have the  special privilege of viewing the period drama months before its American  audience tunes in, and we Yanks don't mind complaining about the  network playing geographic favorites whenever we get the chance. 



But now it seems Americans aren't the only ones criticizing  the scheduling conflict.* The show's creator Julian Fellowes told The  Telegraph he'd be more than happy to have the show simulcast. I want to  have simultaneous transmission in America and Britain, Fellowes said.  The difficulty that we have is that people are discussing the series as  it happens online before Americas seen it and on the Internet were  all in the same company. Its madness.*
Spoilers are a huge  problem for American fans. While the Christmas special of the show  trended on Twitter last year, American audiences were only able to view  the episode as recently as two months ago. After fellow British export  "Doctor Who" saw big success in simulcasting its 50th-anniversary  special in the U.S. and the U.K., Fellowes insisted there's no reason  why "Downton Abbey" wouldn't also benefit from airing at the same time  in both countries. Or at the very least, on the same day. 



I  dont mean exactly the same time so people have to stay up all night,"  Fellowes explained. "But instead the same day in order for everyone to  have a chance to watch it. The BBC have shown it can be done so all this  talk that its impossible is wrong,
While Fellowes earned a few  brownie points with fans across the pond for calling out his own  network, PBS exec Paula Kerger has already put the kibosh  on any talk of fairness when it comes to the scheduling of the show.  Kerger told Entertainment Weekly that as long as the spoiler talk  continues, "Downton Abbey" will stick to its original plan. 
*The  fact that word-of-mouth travels after it airs in the U.K. has actually  benefited us," Kerger said. "We kind of dont want to mess with that if  its working so well.*


So that means more visits to shady streaming websites for American fans when Season 5 premieres in jolly ol' England. 











http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...dule_n_5405729.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## Ladybug09

Ahhh, he's a jerk, he knows the deal when working with publically funded network. PBS is going the release on their schedule and when it will help their network ratings/viewership. Any other network station would do the same. 

When has PBS ever done a simulcast with BBC...


----------



## melissatrv

Here is the official trailer for season 5 if anyone is interested.  I don't know about anyone else but the music seems so dramatic, almost seems final.   Is this supposed to be the last season?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FZdk7LHQ0o


----------



## brigadeiro

melissatrv said:


> Here is the official trailer for season 5 if anyone is interested.  I don't know about anyone else but the music seems so dramatic, almost seems final.   Is this supposed to be the last season?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FZdk7LHQ0o



Ooh, can't wait!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Me either!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## qudz104

I wouldn't want it to end but the producer did mention that he wouldn't drag it into many seasons. Better to end on a high note, though I would terribly miss it!


----------



## Ladybug09

^yeah, I agree. I also think the actors may be ready to move on and do other projects.


----------



## gracekelly

Ladybug09 said:


> ^yeah, I agree. I also think the actors may be ready to move on and do other projects.



They could end with Lady Mary having a wedding.  I think it will end on a happy note.  They might leave the door open to do a yearly movie type of show.


----------



## Hally

Richard E. Grant is joining the cast.  He's a great addition.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I'm so excited - I can't wait for it to start up again!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Hally said:


> Richard E. Grant is joining the cast.  He's a great addition.




I love him!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

That trailer was really good. I excited!


----------



## CobaltBlu

whats the date? I havent seen the trailer....


----------



## melissatrv

Or maybe they could end on Mary's son inheriting Downton as an adult with a note that he continued to maintain high standards etc.


----------



## kemilia

CobaltBlu said:


> whats the date? I havent seen the trailer....


Sept 21 for the UK. I think we have to wait until January or something here in the US--argghhh!


----------



## jadise

Super excited for the new season! New episodes are aired here only a month later than in UK.


----------



## qudz104

I read somewhere that George clooney was going to be in the Xmas special!


----------



## Ladybug09

Clooney is Not needed PBS and BBC...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Clooney is Not needed PBS and BBC...




Agreed! When I saw that all I could think was " Why ".


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## purseproblm

I don't think those in the US will get to see Clooney. It's for a charity sketch airing at Christmas not the Christmas special. Well Youtube or the website maybe.


----------



## melissatrv

I don't follow the gossip too much but isn't Clooney or wasn't he thinking about getting married there as his fiancé is a big fan


----------



## qudz104

I'm not sure if this is the UK or US thread so I won't say anything other then yay it's back on! In the UK anyway... so I searched for a pink to stay current! I hate reading spoilers online so is rather not wait till it comes out here.


----------



## Ladybug09

qudz104 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the UK or US thread so I won't say anything other then yay it's back on! In the UK anyway... so I searched for a pink to stay current! I hate reading spoilers online so is rather not wait till it comes out here.


I would contact a Mod and ask them to specify a UK vs a US thread so that there are no issues.


----------



## k2sealer

The Clooney sketch was hilarious. Did anyone else see it online?


----------



## kemilia

k2sealer said:


> The Clooney sketch was hilarious. Did anyone else see it online?




Yes, and Patsy from Ab Fab also. I loved the Maggie Smith faint


----------



## Ladybug09

It's official, ending next season:

http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/26/entertainment/feat-downton-abbey-end-season-6/index.html



> Get out your lace hankies and prepare to sob quietly."Downton  Abbey," the cultural juggernaut that offered the unwashed masses a  glimpse into the staid yet dramatic life of early 20th-century English  nobility, will end with its sixth season.
> The  show announced the decision Thursday and offered a warm thanks on  Twitter to fans who've stuck with it through five seasons of "Upstairs,  Downstairs"-style intrigue.
> 
> 
> The period drama, which  premiered in 2010, follows the trials and tribulations of the  aristocratic Crawley family and their servants living on the Downton  Abbey estate. The show's first season depicted life in pre-World War I  England, while the recently aired fifth season spans the late '20s.  Written and created by Julian Fellowes, the show gained a foothold  internationally, airing on ITV in Britain and PBS stations in America.
> Viewers  quickly immersed themselves in the issues effecting the wealthy  Crawleys, including the death of a daughter, wartime losses and steamy  affairs. Meanwhile, members of the servant class dealt with their own  struggles around pregnancy, marriage and even crime.
> Executive  producer Gareth Neame said the show's creators have known for some time  that they would end it at season 6 but wanted to wait to inform the  public until season 5 had finished airing.
> Now  that word is out, he's "relieved" and looks forward to closing the loop  on all the juicy storylines left dangling after season 5.
> "The  idea of finishing these journeys is really appealing," Neame said. "It  gives you so much great dramatic rocket fuel, and I hope it'll be the  best season yet."
> Rumors of the show's  impending end have been swirling since January's announcement that  Fellowes signed a deal to write "The Gilded Age," a period drama about  New York high society for NBC.
> Maggie Smith, who portrays acerbic matriarch Lady Violet Crawley, recently predicted in an interview with the Sunday Times that the sixth season would mark the show's end:
> "They say this is the last one, and I can't see how it could go on," Smith said.
> "I  mean, (my character) certainly can't keep going," Smith told the Times.  "To my knowledge, I must be 110 by now. We're into the late 1920s."
> The show's final season will air this fall in England and early next year in the U.S.
> Neame said he and the cast and crew took great pride in creating a program that so strongly affected television storytelling.
> "It  has created beautiful characters that are complex and flawed, as we all  are in real life, and they've been beautifully realized by this amazing  cast."
> Fans of the period drama reacted with sadness to the end of a show that brought a sense of refinement and propriety to TV.
> 
> 
> "I just think as much as fans around the world have enjoyed watching the  show, it's an incredibly comforting feeling for the cast and crew to  bring a great show to everyone when they know their work is appreciated  by everyone," Neame said. "It's an incredibly warm feeling."


----------



## bag-princess

just read this on their facebook page!


----------



## qudz104

Sucks but at least it's ending on a high note.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yup!


----------



## Nolia

Anyone watch the first ep yet?


----------



## peace43

Nolia said:


> Anyone watch the first ep yet?




Yes!  It was good!  My hubby was able to download it. Need to watch it again.


----------



## Nolia

peace43 said:


> Yes!  It was good!  My hubby was able to download it. Need to watch it again.





Spoiler



I'm so glad that whole Mr. Green thing is over with. I want to see something different from Anna and Bates. 

I hope something good happens for Thomas.

So happy when Denke got some just desserts. 

Overall I felt the ep was a little uneventful although I appreciate the changing fashion of the times. The highlight for me was probably Mrs. Hughes and Mr. Carson's awkward exchange lol


----------



## qudz104

Nolia said:


> Anyone watch the first ep yet?




Yes! So sad this is the last season!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Nolia said:


> Anyone watch the first ep yet?



Not yet. I'm waiting so I can binge watch later.


----------



## Ladybug09

When did it premiere?


----------



## melissatrv

Has this started in the US yet or are we talking the UK episodes.  I think we had a separate US Only thread last year, didn't we?


----------



## peace43

melissatrv said:


> Has this started in the US yet or are we talking the UK episodes.  I think we had a separate US Only thread last year, didn't we?




New season started in UK on 9/20/15. Probably won't start in US on PBS until Jan 2016. I'm in US but was able to download 1st episode.


----------



## frzsri

Nolia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that whole Mr. Green thing is over with. I want to see something different from Anna and Bates.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope something good happens for Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> So happy when Denke got some just desserts.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I felt the ep was a little uneventful although I appreciate the changing fashion of the times. The highlight for me was probably Mrs. Hughes and Mr. Carson's awkward exchange lol




+1, that was particularly hilarious[emoji23]


----------



## GirlieShoppe

peace43 said:


> New season started in UK on 9/20/15. Probably won't start in US on PBS until Jan 2016. I'm in US but was able to download 1st episode.


 
Where did you download it from?


----------



## Ladybug09

That;s what I thought. Ok then. I will avoid this thread until January.


----------



## Hessefan

I was bored out of my mind. I think it's good that they will end it this season. It's starting to get repetitive.


----------



## Nolia

ERMERGERD!! Episode 3!! =D


----------



## qudz104

So sad. Condolences to Michelle.

 Downton Abbey star Michelle Dockery Devastated After Fiancé Dies of Cancer at 34


BY PHILIP BOUCHER AND NICOLA BRYNE

Downton Abbey star Michelle Dockery has been left devastated after her Irish fiancé died of a rare form of cancer, PEOPLE has confirmed. 

Commercial public relations executive John Dineen died on Sunday at the Marymount Hospice in Cork, with Dockery at his bedside. He was just 34. 

In a statement released through her publicist, Dockery thanked the public for the "support and kindness" the family has received, before adding that she "kindly request that they are left to grieve in private." 

Dineen, from Cork, Ireland, was diagnosed with a rare form of cancer earlier this year. 

A senior director at London-based FTI consulting, he is believed to have returned home to Ireland and sought pioneering treatment in Germany following his diagnosis, reports the Irish Independent. 

The couple started dating in September 2013 after being introduced by Downton co-star Allen Leech

Despite their best attempts to keep the romance out of the spotlight, Dockery briefly let her guard slip in September 2014, saying: "I have a wonderful man in my life from Ireland." 

Marymount hospice where Dineen died on Sunday morning specializes in palliative cancer treatment. 

Just last week the actress was in the United States to make press appearances for Downton's final season, before quickly jetting back to the UK to be by Dineen's side. She was spotted arriving to London's Heathrow airport on Thursday. 


Dockery seemed to be in good spirits while visiting PEOPLE Now, The Late Show with Stephen Colbert and Watch What Happens Live with some of her cast mates.


----------



## bag-princess

qudz104 said:


> So sad. Condolences to Michelle.
> 
> Downton Abbey star Michelle Dockery Devastated After Fiancé Dies of Cancer at 34
> 
> 
> BY PHILIP BOUCHER AND NICOLA BRYNE
> 
> Downton Abbey star Michelle Dockery has been left devastated after her Irish fiancé died of a rare form of cancer, PEOPLE has confirmed.
> 
> Commercial public relations executive John Dineen died on Sunday at the Marymount Hospice in Cork, with Dockery at his bedside. He was just 34.
> 
> In a statement released through her publicist, Dockery thanked the public for the "support and kindness" the family has received, before adding that she "kindly request that they are left to grieve in private."
> 
> Dineen, from Cork, Ireland, was diagnosed with a rare form of cancer earlier this year.
> 
> A senior director at London-based FTI consulting, he is believed to have returned home to Ireland and sought pioneering treatment in Germany following his diagnosis, reports the Irish Independent.
> 
> The couple started dating in September 2013 after being introduced by Downton co-star Allen Leech
> 
> Despite their best attempts to keep the romance out of the spotlight, Dockery briefly let her guard slip in September 2014, saying: "I have a wonderful man in my life from Ireland."
> 
> Marymount hospice where Dineen died on Sunday morning specializes in palliative cancer treatment.
> 
> Just last week the actress was in the United States to make press appearances for Downton's final season, before quickly jetting back to the UK to be by Dineen's side. She was spotted arriving to London's Heathrow airport on Thursday.
> 
> 
> *Dockery seemed to be in good spirits while visiting PEOPLE Now, The Late Show with Stephen Colbert and Watch What Happens Live with some of her cast mates*.





yea i have been seeing her along with other members of the cast and she was laughing and good spirits.  you would have never known that this was going on.  how awful!


----------



## chowlover2

How tragic! Michelle is a trooper!


----------



## Ladybug09

I thought this was so sad.



qudz104 said:


> So sad. Condolences to Michelle.
> 
> Downton Abbey star Michelle Dockery Devastated After Fiancé Dies of Cancer at 34
> 
> 
> BY PHILIP BOUCHER AND NICOLA BRYNE
> 
> Downton Abbey star Michelle Dockery has been left devastated after her Irish fiancé died of a rare form of cancer, PEOPLE has confirmed.
> 
> Commercial public relations executive John Dineen died on Sunday at the Marymount Hospice in Cork, with Dockery at his bedside. He was just 34.
> 
> In a statement released through her publicist, Dockery thanked the public for the "support and kindness" the family has received, before adding that she "kindly request that they are left to grieve in private."
> 
> Dineen, from Cork, Ireland, was diagnosed with a rare form of cancer earlier this year.
> 
> A senior director at London-based FTI consulting, he is believed to have returned home to Ireland and sought pioneering treatment in Germany following his diagnosis, reports the Irish Independent.
> 
> The couple started dating in September 2013 after being introduced by Downton co-star Allen Leech
> 
> Despite their best attempts to keep the romance out of the spotlight, Dockery briefly let her guard slip in September 2014, saying: "I have a wonderful man in my life from Ireland."
> 
> Marymount hospice where Dineen died on Sunday morning specializes in palliative cancer treatment.
> 
> Just last week the actress was in the United States to make press appearances for Downton's final season, before quickly jetting back to the UK to be by Dineen's side. She was spotted arriving to London's Heathrow airport on Thursday.
> 
> 
> Dockery seemed to be in good spirits while visiting PEOPLE Now, The Late Show with Stephen Colbert and Watch What Happens Live with some of her cast mates.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I watched the finale last night, and without giving anything away, I think US fans will be pleased with the episode and the season.


----------



## Typhi

I also watched and thought the summation of the show was excellent! It's the end of an era. I'm quite sad that the series has ended but feel like it was a good time in terms of storylines + characters. I will miss granny the most


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I just watched the final.. I enjoyed it!! Will miss the show, but fitting ending to all storylines!


----------



## bag-princess

Typhi said:


> I also watched and thought the summation of the show was excellent! It's the end of an era. I'm quite sad that the series has ended but feel like it was a good time in terms of storylines + characters. *I will miss granny the most*





that is exactly how i feel!  she is the one that i get sad about.  this is one of those shows that you wish could just go on forever!


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched it too.   As usual, I thought the actors, characters, wardrobe and cinematography were wonderful, but the writing was a bit soapy for my taste.   Everything was wrapped up in a neat little package.   Still liked the show a lot and am sorry to see it end.  

Granny got the last word, as she should have.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I watched it too and enjoyed it. Everything was wrapped up so nicely, almost too nicely, but I enjoyed it. It was a very emotional/nostalgic ending to the series.


----------



## Love Of My Life

You got it hand it to Granny... the best lines of all...


----------



## chowlover2

I'm going to miss Granny most of all!


----------



## Megs

I kept waiting for a random shoe to drop - like when Edith was at her wedding and they said speak now or forever hold your peace her MIL would jump up and say MARIGOLD!!! Not they I wish that upon Edith but it was def the cleanest neatest ending!


----------



## minimom

I thought the new season started on Jan 3rd.   Is it available on demand???

I should not have opened this thread since it hasn't even aired!  What happened to spoiler alerts?!!!  Well, now I know Edith gets married.


----------



## k2sealer

minimom said:


> I thought the new season started on Jan 3rd.   Is it available on demand???
> 
> I should not have opened this thread since it hasn't even aired!  What happened to spoiler alerts?!!!  Well, now I know Edith gets married.



There is a separate US only, no spoilers thread.


----------



## slang

minimom said:


> I thought the new season started on Jan 3rd.   Is it available on demand???
> 
> I should not have opened this thread since it hasn't even aired!  What happened to spoiler alerts?!!!  Well, now I know Edith gets married.



The last season has already aired in the UK, not everyone here on tPF is from the US. I think there is a separate US thread


----------



## k2sealer

I'm in the US, but I like spoilers. So, feel free to spoil away. There is a US, No spoilers thread. I would link it, but I'm on my phone.


----------



## minimom

k2sealer said:


> I'm in the US, but I like spoilers. So, feel free to spoil away. There is a US, No spoilers thread. I would link it, but I'm on my phone.


Thanks for the info.   Couldn't find a separate thread, so I'll just stay out of this one.     Interesting though how the Game of Thrones thread gets so heated when spoilers are posted.      I usually don't mind a little spoiler here and there, but Edith getting married was a big one.    Over and out of here until the season is over.


----------



## k2sealer

minimom said:


> Thanks for the info.   Couldn't find a separate thread, so I'll just stay out of this one.     Interesting though how the Game of Thrones thread gets so heated when spoilers are posted.      I usually don't mind a little spoiler here and there, but Edith getting married was a big one.    Over and out of here until the season is over.



Found it. http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/downton-abbey-season-4-and-5-p-29-a-850870.html


----------



## Hessefan

I really liked the Christmas special, but there were too many cheesy romances to wrap things up. Not everyone had to be coupled up by the end! Yay for Edith though!!


----------



## bag-princess

minimom said:


> Thanks for the info.   Couldn't find a separate thread, so I'll just stay out of this one.     Interesting though how the Game of Thrones thread gets so heated when spoilers are posted*.      I usually don't mind a little spoiler here and there, but Edith getting married was a big one.*    Over and out of here until the season is over.




yea i am the same - don't mind spoilers but this one was a doozy!!!    for me at least. now i am wondering who in the world married her!    she always made me want to shake her and tell her to stop whining and act like a grown woman should!   oh well......january is around the corner.  i am going to avoid coming in here,too until it's over and my granny is gone from my viewing pleasure!!:cry:


----------



## qudz104

Just finished watching the finale and I was pleased with how the show ended. Glad it ended on a high note but sad it's over.


----------



## qudz104

Hessefan said:


> I really liked the Christmas special, but there were too many cheesy romances to wrap things up. Not everyone had to be coupled up by the end! Yay for Edith though!!




Agreed it was pretty cheesy lol.


----------



## k2sealer

Is Mary going to weird out about the racecar guy because Matthew was killed driving?


----------



## bag-princess

k2sealer said:


> Is Mary going to weird out about the racecar guy because Matthew was killed driving?





the only thing on her mind seems to be the usual - how soon can she get him into bed!


what in the hell is it about her milkshake that keeps bringing these boys to the yard!!!!:giggles:


----------



## kcf68

Kinda find this season err boring so far!


----------



## melissatrv

New period drama Belgravia from Julianne Fellowes creator of Downton Abbey.  Will air on Epix in the US on April 12th of this year.  Looks pretty good!  Also I have been hearing rumblings that they may bring back Downton for another season of TV since the movie was so successful

I have been watching Sanditon on PBS to fill my period drama void until Victoria starts.  Love Sanditon, just FYI in case anyone else is watching or wants to check it out

Trailer for Belgravia
https://ew.com/tv/2020/02/20/belgravia-trailer-julian-fellowes-tamsin-greig/


----------



## chowlover2

melissatrv said:


> New period drama Belgravia from Julianne Fellowes creator of Downton Abbey.  Will air on Epix in the US on April 12th of this year.  Looks pretty good!  Also I have been hearing rumblings that they may bring back Downton for another season of TV since the movie was so successful
> 
> I have been watching Sanditon on PBS to fill my period drama void until Victoria starts.  Love Sanditon, just FYI in case anyone else is watching or wants to check it out
> 
> Trailer for Belgravia
> https://ew.com/tv/2020/02/20/belgravia-trailer-julian-fellowes-tamsin-greig/


Thanks for posting, I need something to fill the void.


----------



## bag-princess

melissatrv said:


> New period drama Belgravia from Julianne Fellowes creator of Downton Abbey.  Will air on Epix in the US on April 12th of this year.  Looks pretty good!  Also I have been hearing rumblings that they may bring back Downton for another season of TV since the movie was so successful
> 
> I have been watching Sanditon on PBS to fill my period drama void until Victoria starts.  Love Sanditon, just FYI in case anyone else is watching or wants to check it out
> 
> Trailer for Belgravia
> https://ew.com/tv/2020/02/20/belgravia-trailer-julian-fellowes-tamsin-greig/





phooey - that must be some satellite system because i have never heard of that channel.

ETA - just found it on comcast!


----------



## melissatrv

bag-princess said:


> phooey - that must be some satellite system because i have never heard of that channel.
> 
> ETA - just found it on comcast!



They are part of Starz.  And usually a paid channel or comes part of a package.  I have had it for years as part of both AT&T U-Verse and Time Warner Cable


----------



## bag-princess

melissatrv said:


> They are part of Starz.  And usually a paid channel or comes part of a package.  I have had it for years as part of both AT&T U-Verse and Time Warner Cable



yes I found it waaaaaay up in the 300’s channels! Almost got to 400.  Makes me wonder what else is out there! LOL


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The trailer is out for the new Downton Abbey movie!


----------



## bag-princess

Cosmopolitan said:


> The trailer is out for the new Downton Abbey movie!





i just can't ever get enough of them!  i found the other DVD movie in family dollar for $8 and you would have thought i found the pot of gold!


----------



## melissatrv

The movie looks like it is going to be great!  What a clever way to usher in the future.  
Vi
Also I like how they are delving into Violet's past.  I for one would love to see a prequel series of Violet around the time of her debut and forward


----------



## bag-princess

melissatrv said:


> The movie looks like it is going to be great!  What a clever way to usher in the future.
> Vi
> Also I like how they are delving into Violet's past.  I for one would love to see a prequel series of Violet around the time of her debut and forward





yes that would be awesome!!!  i would love to know more about young violet.  the little snippets we have gotten from her are always so interesting and she always leaves us wanting for more details and of course she would never tell!


----------



## kemilia

Cosmopolitan said:


> The trailer is out for the new Downton Abbey movie!



Thank you for this! Super excited about this, I feel like this could be a series that goes on forever.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm way late watching this but just finished season 4 and really hooked.  I've been watched two or three episodes a day some days.  will be sad when it's over but then there's the movie.  I'm not going to read the thread as I've already gotten spoilers accidently and don't want any more.  Look forward to reading the thread when I'm done with the series.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I'm way late watching this but just finished season 4 and really hooked.  I've been watched two or three episodes a day some days.  will be sad when it's over but then there's the movie.  I'm not going to read the thread as I've already gotten spoilers accidently and don't want any more.  Look forward to reading the thread when I'm done with the series.




did you buy the dvd's or are you streaming?  i have watched the entire series on peacock and i love being able to go back and watch my favorite seasons/shows when i want to.  i bought the first movie last week and can't wait to see the next one. my son told me to check the used video stores for it because he has seen the boxed sets for cheap.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> did you buy the dvd's or are you streaming?  i have watched the entire series on peacock and i love being able to go back and watch my favorite seasons/shows when i want to.  i bought the first movie last week and can't wait to see the next one. my son told me to check the used video stores for it because he has seen the boxed sets for cheap.


I'm watching on Peacock.  As you know, they have commercials but they're short - mostly two 30-second spots.  I didn't know there was a second movie.  I think the first one is available on HBO - not sure about the second one.  thanks


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I'm watching on Peacock.  As you know, they have commercials but they're short - mostly two 30-second spots.  I didn't know there was a second movie.  I think the first one is available on HBO - not sure about the second one.  thanks




i have premium peacock that was free with my cable service so i don't have any commercials when watching thank goodness.   the second movie is Downton Abbey: A New Era and is supposed to be released sometime next month.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i have premium peacock that was free with my cable service so i don't have any commercials when watching thank goodness.   the second movie is Downton Abbey: A New Era and is supposed to be released sometime next month.


cable TV is getting complicated and expensive....we had HBO Max included and didn't realize it until some CS person told me.  Cox keeps raising our bill but we're in an area where we wouldn't get good reception from another cable co. and we have cable/internet and phone bundled.  so hesitate to drop Cox.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> cable TV is getting complicated and expensive....we had HBO Max included and didn't realize it until some CS person told me.  Cox keeps raising our bill but we're in an area where we wouldn't get good reception from another cable co. and we have cable/internet and phone bundled.  so hesitate to drop Cox.





I HATE cable tv because of evil comcast!!!!  they keep raising our rates too and taking away more channels to add them to the upper tiers in order to make you pay more!!  we only have it because my husband is not a techno like me and the boys and has no idea what to do without it!!    if it goes out and the box has to be reset he doesn't know what to do with it and would have to wait for one of us.  we all have firesticks and the boys don't even have cable in their rooms - they watch everything online or stream it.  if not for him would would have gotten rid of cable years ago because comcast is all there is in this area too and they know they have the monopoly on it and us as a hostage.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> I HATE cable tv because of evil comcast!!!!  they keep raising our rates too and taking away more channels to add them to the upper tiers in order to make you pay more!!  we only have it because my husband is not a techno like me and the boys and has no idea what to do without it!!    if it goes out and the box has to be reset he doesn't know what to do with it and would have to wait for one of us.  we all have firesticks and the boys don't even have cable in their rooms - they watch everything online or stream it.  if not for him would would have gotten rid of cable years ago because comcast is all there is in this area too and they know they have the monopoly on it and us as a hostage.


our bill just increased to $212 and I got a text saying new bill is coming and will be $215......I keep calling them hoping they will find a discount, threatening to cancel.
Like your husband, we aren't tekkies so streaming everything would be a challenge and we would still have to get Internet from someone.  Our neighbor has Dish satellite but from what I can tell it might not be that much cheaper and its just TV, not Internet.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> our bill just increased to $212 and I got a text saying new bill is coming and will be $215......I keep calling them hoping they will find a discount, threatening to cancel.
> Like your husband, we aren't tekkies so streaming everything would be a challenge and we would still have to get Internet from someone.  Our neighbor has Dish satellite but from what I can tell it might not be that much cheaper and its just TV, not Internet.



  omg i have also done the same thing trying to get a discount and it doesn't work either!  they have too many people they are running the same game on and don't care.

our bill gets close to that amount!!  because of the internet service we have with it - even with the plan we have now we STILL go over the limit which of cours results in more charges.  but we have laptops and cellphones that use it and like i said the boys stream everything.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> omg i have also done the same thing trying to get a discount and it doesn't work either!  they have too many people they are running the same game on and don't care.
> 
> our bill gets close to that amount!!  because of the internet service we have with it - even with the plan we have now we STILL go over the limit which of cours results in more charges.  but we have laptops and cellphones that use it and like i said the boys stream everything.


even if we give up cable, we will need Internet.  We have theirs installed so obviously easier to keep it than to change to another provider and have to get them to wire everything.  I'm going to try calling them again.  
I guess the cell phone business is more competitive right now so they are better to deal with.  I got my bill reduced pretty substantially with Sprint/T-mobile with one phone call.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> even if we give up cable, we will need Internet.  We have theirs installed so obviously easier to keep it than to change to another provider and have to get them to wire everything.  I'm going to try calling them again.
> I guess the cell phone business is more competitive right now so they are better to deal with.  I got my bill reduced pretty substantially with Sprint/T-mobile with one phone call.




we use them for internet too and would keep it.  we don't have an issue with that service.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> we use them for internet too and would keep it.  we don't have an issue with that service.


I'm beginning to think we should get some tekkie to help us set up our smart tv so we can get rid of the cable.  but I do like it.  we have the thing where you speak into the remote and it finds whatever show you want.  lots of space for recording on the dvd thing.  I'll keep threatening and begging for now I guess.  maybe one day I'll get lucky and some rep will find me a discount.


----------



## kemilia

sdkitty said:


> even if we give up cable, we will need Internet.  We have theirs installed so obviously easier to keep it than to change to another provider and have to get them to wire everything.  I'm going to try calling them again.
> I guess the cell phone business is more competitive right now so they are better to deal with.  I got my bill reduced pretty substantially with Sprint/T-mobile with one phone call.


I left Verizon last spring--dropped calls all the time, my iphone 8 was an embarrassment to use--no one could hear me--so I moved to Xfinity for a new phone (12 pro max or something) and not only is it cheaper than Verizon, once I pay off the phone it will be even cheaper. But I hear you about "cable", I'm still happy with Directv but eventually trees will block my satellite dish and I will be hunting for a new provider. I'm happy with my smart TV but the wars I have had with HboMax not working on the TV but working on my ipad, turns out it was the TV. I keep notes on my phone so when the TV or modem stop working I know what steps to take--everything is so confusing.


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> I left Verizon last spring--dropped calls all the time, my iphone 8 was an embarrassment to use--no one could hear me--so I moved to Xfinity for a new phone (12 pro max or something) and not only is it cheaper than Verizon, once I pay off the phone it will be even cheaper. But I hear you about "cable", I'm still happy with Directv but eventually trees will block my satellite dish and I will be hunting for a new provider. I'm happy with my smart TV but the wars I have had with HboMax not working on the TV but working on my ipad, turns out it was the TV. I keep notes on my phone so when the TV or modem stop working I know what steps to take--everything is so confusing.


we've had a few issues with our cable but overall, I like it - except for the bill
Thought about Direct TV but from what I can tell, the initial offer isn't that cheap and I'm sure they would raise the rates just as cox has


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> omg i have also done the same thing trying to get a discount and it doesn't work either!  they have too many people they are running the same game on and don't care.
> 
> our bill gets close to that amount!!  because of the internet service we have with it - even with the plan we have now we STILL go over the limit which of cours results in more charges.  but we have laptops and cellphones that use it and like i said the boys stream everything.


excuse me for going OT but I just called cox and got a person who was almost snotty.  she told me about all the great discounts I already have and that next January if I don't succeed in renegotiating, my bill will go up again - $70.  I asked about just keeping internet. In the bundle it's $83.  If I want to cancel cable and just keep the internet it would be $119 plus an extra $50 or so.  
When I told her she was making me feel worse, not better, she didn't like that.  I asked if the Cox store could offer me a better deal and she said no.
I'm not happy but I do use the Internet and cable quite a bit so I guess I'll just swallow hard for now.  Uugh.  

I was not blaming her and I said that.  She doesn't make the rates.  That didn't help either.  Maybe monday morning isn't the best time to call - employees not happy.


----------



## Swanky

Hello!  Let's back to topic please


----------



## bag-mania

This is terrible!









						Fire Erupts at 'Downton Abbey' and 'Peaky Blinders' Set in Yorkshire
					

A fire broke out on the set used for ‘Downton Abbey’ and ‘Peaky Blinders’ in Yorkshire.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i just can't ever get enough of them!  i found the other DVD movie in family dollar for $8 and you would have thought i found the pot of gold!


that's pricey for Family Dollar....


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> yes that would be awesome!!!  i would love to know more about young violet.  the little snippets we have gotten from her are always so interesting and she always leaves us wanting for more details and of course she would never tell!


Love Violet but Maggie Smith makes her entertaining.....might be hard to get the right actress to play her as a younger woman


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> that's pricey for Family Dollar....




it wasn't $10-$12 like all the others so i was winning!


----------



## sdkitty

just finished all episodes (not including the movie).  everyone got a happy ending


----------



## melissatrv

sdkitty said:


> Love Violet but Maggie Smith makes her entertaining.....might be hard to get the right actress to play her as a younger woman



Agree and if they got it wrong, the backlash from the fandom would be terrible.  I think the actress who played the season 1-2 Princess Margaret might be able to pull it off.  Anyone else have anyone they want to throw in the ring if we were casting a young Violet?


----------



## melissatrv

After watching the Gilded age, I was thinking back on Sybil's debut.  They kind of glossed over it and mentioned only in passing, but I would have like to have seen it. Plus they mentioned she had a ball after.


----------



## sdkitty

did anyone watch the new movie, Downton Abbey A New Era?  I saw it last night on Peacock.  Somewhat disappointing


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> did anyone watch the new movie, Downton Abbey A New Era?  I saw it last night on Peacock.  Somewhat disappointing




not yet but I am looking forward to it. E! has been showing a Downton marathon since yesterday morning so that’s what I have been watching but plan to see the movie tonight.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> not yet but I am looking forward to it. E! has been showing a Downton marathon since yesterday morning so that’s what I have been watching but plan to see the movie tonight.


It was ok but I'm not surprised a two hour movie doesn't pack the punch of a series.  I was disappointed Lady Mary's husband wasn't in it.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> It was ok but I'm not surprised a two hour movie doesn't pack the punch of a series.  I was disappointed Lady Mary's husband wasn't in it.




I was very disappointed too when I found out he wasn’t


----------



## bag-princess

all the seasons have been shown so now they are showing the first movie. it’s 100 degrees here so I have an excuse to sit here all day watching this!  for the 100th time!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> all the seasons have been shown so now they are showing the first movie. it’s 100 degrees here so I have an excuse to sit here all day watching this!  for the 100th time!


we're having hot weather too...where are you?


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> we're having hot weather too...where are you?



Ms


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Ms


oh....hot and humid....good day to stay inside


----------



## bisbee

sdkitty said:


> did anyone watch the new movie, Downton Abbey A New Era?  I saw it last night on Peacock.  Somewhat disappointing


I watched it last night, and I agree.  The first movie was better.  I was also wondering why Mary’s husband wasn’t in it.  I enjoyed seeing the characters again…Hugh Bonneville lost a lot of weight, and Elizabeth McGovern, while always thin, looked like she could have been pushed over by a small breeze.  It seemed that the storyline was very forced.


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> I watched it last night, and I agree.  The first movie was better.  I was also wondering why Mary’s husband wasn’t in it.  I enjoyed seeing the characters again…Hugh Bonneville lost a lot of weight, and Elizabeth McGovern, while always thin, looked like she could have been pushed over by a small breeze.  It seemed that the storyline was very forced.


as I suspected, Matthew Goode, Mary's husband, had another job and wasn't available


quote from Screen Rant:
Matthew Goode was altogether absent from _Downton Abbey: A New Era_ because the prolific and in-demand actor was filming _The Offer_, Paramount+'s limited series about the making of _The Godfather_, at the time of _Downton Abbey: A New Era'_s production. In a performance being hailed by audiences and critics, Goode stars as Robert Evans, who was Paramount Pictures' head of production in the late 1960s/early 1970s. Unfortunately, _The Offer_'s shooting schedule meant Goode could not join the cast of _Downton Abbey: A New Era_ in any capacity, not even to make a cameo as he did in the 2019 film. In _Downton Abbey: A New Era_, Mary simply explains that Henry is at a rally in Istanbul, and she laments his absence throughout the film.


----------



## melissatrv

I was diappointed. there was too much focus on the film making instead of the characters.  Thomas' story was too rushed and did not make sense.  I also feel they elevate characters like Mosely too much. Too lazy to do a spoiler tag or would add more. Seems much of the real drama took place off camera before the events of the movie started.


----------



## sdkitty

melissatrv said:


> I was diappointed. there was too much focus on the film making instead of the characters.  Thomas' story was too rushed and did not make sense.  I also feel they elevate characters like Mosely too much. Too lazy to do a spoiler tag or would add more. Seems much of the real drama took place off camera before the events of the movie started.


I read a review that said at the beginning of the film, the Mosley actor gave a refresher.  that wasn't on the version I watched. My memory isn't that good.  I didn't recall Tom's wife....not the teacher, someone he met after her?  and I didn't know who that older woman was with her and Tom.   mother of one of them?


----------



## paula3boys

sdkitty said:


> as I suspected, Matthew Goode, Mary's husband, had another job and wasn't available
> 
> quote from Screen Rant:
> Matthew Goode was altogether absent from _Downton Abbey: A New Era_ because the prolific and in-demand actor was filming _The Offer_, Paramount+'s limited series about the making of _The Godfather_, at the time of _Downton Abbey: A New Era'_s production. In a performance being hailed by audiences and critics, Goode stars as Robert Evans, who was Paramount Pictures' head of production in the late 1960s/early 1970s. Unfortunately, _The Offer_'s shooting schedule meant Goode could not join the cast of _Downton Abbey: A New Era_ in any capacity, not even to make a cameo as he did in the 2019 film. In _Downton Abbey: A New Era_, Mary simply explains that Henry is at a rally in Istanbul, and she laments his absence throughout the film.


He did a good job in The Offer.


----------



## beekmanhill

I found it very disappointing.   Way too soapy and straying from reality.   Sloppy writing.


----------

